# Rush Limbaugh Just Announced Advanced Lung Cancer!



## Vastator

Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...


----------



## Mac-7

No link

he just made the announcement on his radio show


----------



## Rambunctious

I hope they caught it early....


----------



## Vastator

Rambunctious said:


> I hope they caught it early....


He says he only has shortness of breath as a symptom. But “Advanced” has me believing that it wasn’t caught early.
Stand by for the Left to swarm this thread with ghoulish celebration...


----------



## Rambunctious

If anyone can beat it Rush can....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Well that sucks!!
Hope he can pull through.


----------



## alang1216

Mac-7 said:


> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show


I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.


----------



## miketx

alang1216 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
Click to expand...

What he's done to this country? You mean calling out traitors like you? He's a hero.


----------



## Death Angel

alang1216 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
Click to expand...

I watched my father and grandfather die of the disease. Horrible thing for anyone


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Years of cigars and disregard for common sense health precautions. 
I wish him the best and hope he beats this scourge that has taken so many lives, including members of my own family.


----------



## Thunk

He just announced it on the close of his show!    

 

Prayers for you Rush!!!


----------



## depotoo

Had a family member diagnosed with advanced lung caner a couple of years ago.  No surgery could be done, but had radiation and chemo.  No signs of it for a over a year now.


----------



## Vastator

I’m rooting for him. He’s irreplaceable.


----------



## Thunk

I could tell in his voice it was serious...but I thought he was going to announce the end of the show or something...I wasn't expecting lung cancer!


----------



## shockedcanadian

Hopefully he beats this.


----------



## Nostra

No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.

I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.


----------



## Nostra

Rush Limbaugh announces he has 'advanced lung cancer'


----------



## playtime

Nostra said:


> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.



i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.


----------



## okfine

Karma


----------



## blackhawk

I wouldn’t wish that on anyone or their family no matter how much I disagree with their politics. I’m sure the hate will start flowing here shortly if it has not started already.


----------



## Rocko

Is he a smoker?


----------



## okfine

alang1216 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
Click to expand...

Sure it isn't ass cancer?


----------



## Thunk

playtime said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
Click to expand...


I wont even dignify that with a response. 

Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!


----------



## Rocko

Prayers up


----------



## Indeependent

Fuck Rush.
People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Nostra said:


> Rush Limbaugh announces he has 'advanced lung cancer'



EDITED below:  It's Roswell Park Medical in Buffalo that has the collaboration with Cuba's Centro de Inmunología Molecular.

If it's non-small cell lung cancer/stage 4 he's toast. He's got maybe 6-8 months.
This is the most common form of lung cancer, and also the most common form of cancer on the planet due to smoking.
Just had a friend die from this last year.

Roswell Medical in Buffalo, NY.
They adopted a drug developed in Cuba that keeps stage 4 patients alive.  Not kidding.
If you're a fan, send him the link.

CIMAvax Lung Cancer Vaccine

My friend couldn't qualify for the trial because he had already sought treatment and had too many steroids in his system.  Their drug conflicts with steroids, which is usually the first thing a cancer doc prescribes.


----------



## pknopp

I understand that pot can help a person out going through this.


----------



## Death Angel

okfine said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
Click to expand...

You are why the country hates Democrats.


----------



## BS Filter

Some people are curious and teachable.  Some people throw spitballs at them.  It's been that way all through school and life.


----------



## Vastator

Thunk said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
Click to expand...

Scum of the earth to be sure...


----------



## playtime

Thunk said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
Click to expand...


<pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically. 

so bite me.


----------



## okfine

Death Angel said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are why the country hates Democrats.
Click to expand...

The brainwashed speaks.


----------



## playtime

Vastator said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scum of the earth to be sure...
Click to expand...


lol....  hypocrite.


----------



## Coyote

Oh wow....can't stand the guy, but wouldn't wish that on anyone.  He's certainly an iconic figure


----------



## Thunk

Vastator said:


> Stand by for the Left to swarm this thread with ghoulish celebration...



Quote them so they can't delete their filth!  So history can look back & see who they really are!


----------



## Augustine_

Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago


----------



## Crepitus

Nostra said:


> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.


As much as I can't stand the guy, and as much harm as he's done to the US with his conspiracy theories and lies, I still hope he recovers and lives a long happy life.

Just not on the radio.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

okfine said:


> Karma


Don't be an asshole, though I realize you can hardly help it.
Tens of millions die every year from cancer. I suppose they all have it coming.


----------



## Thunk

okfine said:


> Sure it isn't ass cancer?



Quoted for historical value!


----------



## MarathonMike

I wouldn't mock anyone dealing with cancer, even it was Adam Schiff.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Augustine_ said:


> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago



Stay classy, fuckwit


----------



## Augustine_

CrusaderFrank said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
Click to expand...

Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Augustine_ said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
Click to expand...


What a shame Hillary lost and you weren't able to boot him off the air.

As bad as Rush might be suffering, it probably pales in comparison to the existential Hell you must be living


----------



## yidnar

playtime said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
Click to expand...




Augustine_ said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
Click to expand...

thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.


----------



## okfine

Thunk said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted for historical value!
Click to expand...

Maybe add mouth cancer.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It would be like us cheering Maddow getting testicular cancer.... just sick


----------



## Augustine_

Vastator said:


> *Rush Limbaugh Just Announced Advanced Lung Cancer!*


----------



## Augustine_

yidnar said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
Click to expand...

He dedicated his life to tearing this country apart.  May he have as much oxy as he can dream of until it's time to croak.


----------



## beautress

Mr. Rush, Beets, celery, carrots, radishes. Eat them every day. All of them fight lung issues including cancer. You can beet it!


----------



## The Original Tree

playtime said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
Click to expand...

*You do realize that if you call an honest man a liar, that you imperil your immortal soul to eternal judgment, right?*


----------



## 22lcidw

Augustine_ said:


> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago


How much pain did Rush Limbaugh cause? This nation is massively more to the left then it was 30 years ago.  If he was ever over the top he may have been. But to warn about ruining traditions that are good has fallen to death ears. He made a good buck off of it that is to be sure. Men and women who warn about what a civilization is doing or heading to are always demeaned or worse. As one example... In pure terms today we have put gays and lesbians in front of hetero married couples with families. Whether a child is gay is not the issue.  Most of the people who screwed with gays are hiding under their rocks now. But they did their damage. Other issues/agendas have reduced our footprint in global competition.  Our location in the world has saved us up to now.


----------



## Death Angel

Augustine_ said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Just Announced Advanced Lung Cancer!*
Click to expand...


Quoted. For the Demonrat Hall of Shame


----------



## Thunk

Augustine_ said:


> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago



Quoted for historical value!


----------



## Rocko

I didn’t know you can get lung cancer from smoking cigars. I thought that gives you oral cancer only


Prayers up


----------



## The Original Tree

Augustine_ said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He dedicated his life to tearing this country apart.  May he have as much oxy as he can dream of until it's time to croak.
Click to expand...

*I didn't know that promoting patriotism, defending national sovereignty, respecting the flag,  The Rule of Law, the anthem, our Constitution, Rights Endowed by our Creator, Upholding Traditional American Values & giving God Glory for his talent, could ever be viewed as "tearing America apart"!

Oh, wait, I'm sorry, you are a Godless Heathen, who lies every day of his life and Embraces the Death Cult of Communism-Socialism-Globalism.

My Bad, because to you trying to urge Americans to hold America together is to you, "tearing it apart"

Whatever you say Beelzebub.

Omar is that you?*


----------



## yidnar

okfine said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are why the country hates Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brainwashed speaks.
Click to expand...

nothing to do with being brainwashed you left wing piece of dog shit .... we dont wish what he's got on anybody whether they are on the left or the right ! i would assume by your extreme hate that you are a socialist between the age of 21 to 30 !


----------



## Death Angel

beautress said:


> Mr. Rush, Beets, celery, carrots, radishes. Eat them every day. All of them fight lung issues including cancer. You can beet it!


Gotta give up cigars first


----------



## Siete




----------



## Ridgerunner

Rocko said:


> Is he a smoker?


----------



## JGalt

I remember first hearing about him back in the late 80's. I was working for a university in Texas and wasn't really political. I had voted for a Democrat once, and that was the only time I had ever voted.

There were a some people, some who worked for me as faculty assistants.  A small group of them seemed a little different that most of the other students. They were more polite, more studious, and seemed to be more interested in politics, which I cared nothing about at the time.

Those students were part of a college conservative organization and up until then, I had never even heard of a conservative. I overheard a couple of them discussing someone named "Rush Limbaugh" and at some time, accidentally tuned into his radio show. The more I listened to what he was saying, the more he was making sense and the more I understood what the Democrats were trying to do to this country.

His announcement today was quite a shock. No other news commentator has his insight and ability to see through the BS that's happening in this country. He has truly been right 99.7 percent in his assessments.


----------



## okfine

yidnar said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are why the country hates Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brainwashed speaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing to do with being brainwashed you left wing piece of dog shit .... we dont wish what he's got on anybody whether they are on the left or the right ! i would assume by your extreme hate that you are a socialist between the age of 21 to 30 !
Click to expand...

Wrong and boo hoo to you too.


----------



## Death Angel

okfine said:


> Karma


For the TENS OF MILLIONS he gave from his own pocket for leukemia research?


----------



## Rocko

Ridgerunner said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304272
Click to expand...


Like  I said in another thread. I thought people didn’t inhale cigar smoke, so I thought one can only get oral cancer from them?


----------



## Vastator

Gotta love Rush. Even in this thread the Left is being exposed for what they are...


----------



## playtime

The Original Tree said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You do realize that if you call an honest man a liar, that you imperil your immortal soul to eternal judgment, right?*
Click to expand...








PolitiFact |


----------



## miketx

okfine said:


> Karma


Would that you were next.


----------



## okfine

miketx said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> Would that you were next.
Click to expand...

Tell us another story, there tex.
One that is legible.


----------



## Dick Foster

MarathonMike said:


> I wouldn't mock anyone dealing with cancer, even it was Adam Schiff.



Let's not get carried away now.


----------



## Death Angel

Rocko said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304272
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like  I said in another thread. I thought people didn’t inhale cigar smoke, so I thought one can only get oral cancer from them?
Click to expand...

A good percentage who have lung cancer get it without ever having smoked


----------



## BlindBoo

I wouldn't wish that on anyone.

Good luck fighting that, El Rushbo.


----------



## WillowTree

Thunk said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
Click to expand...

That’s a good set of wishes. Think about it. All the pain Med he needs, , pain free, and passes quickly. Lung cancer is not something you want to suffer through for a long time.


----------



## JoeMoma

Rocko said:


> I didn’t know you can get lung cancer from smoking cigars. I thought that gives you oral cancer only
> 
> 
> Prayers up


Some people that never smoked get lung cancer.


----------



## Death Angel

Dick Foster said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mock anyone dealing with cancer, even it was Adam Schiff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not get carried away now.
Click to expand...

I never went to that level with RBG, but I do wish she'd go away!


----------



## playtime

22lcidw said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> How much pain did Rush Limbaugh cause? This nation is massively more to the left then it was 30 years ago.  If he was ever over the top he may have been. But to warn about ruining traditions that are good has fallen to death ears. He made a good buck off of it that is to be sure. Men and women who warn about what a civilization is doing or heading to are always demeaned or worse. As one example... In pure terms today we have put gays and lesbians in front of hetero married couples with families. Whether a child is gay is not the issue.  Most of the people who screwed with gays are hiding under their rocks now. But they did their damage. Other issues/agendas have reduced our footprint in global competition.  Our location in the world has saved us up to now.
Click to expand...


lol... oxyboy was married 4x.  so much for 'traditional' marriage 'eh?  he tore sandra fluke apart for 3 straight days, calling her a slut because she testified about making birth control a mandated covered expense by insurance companies.  pretty pathetic given that  ED is covered & el rushbo was caught down in the dominican republic with a ton of it.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

I do not think legible means what you think it does...moron.


----------



## The Original Tree

playtime said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You do realize that if you call an honest man a liar, that you imperil your immortal soul to eternal judgment, right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact |
Click to expand...

*God*




*You*




*GOD FACT





UNLESS SALVATION





*


----------



## easyt65

Nostra said:


> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.


Constantly smokes cigars...go figure. 

'I wouldn't wish cancer on* anyone*'
- Agreed.


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Just Announced Advanced Lung Cancer!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoted. For the Demonrat Hall of Shame
Click to expand...



Make it a bipartisan hall of shame.  John Lewis's pancreatic cancer brought out the uglies.  So did Ginsberg.


----------



## playtime

WillowTree said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a good set of wishes. Think about it. All the pain Med he needs, , pain free, and passes quickly. Lung cancer is not something you want to suffer through for a long time.
Click to expand...


my grandfather suffered immensely with it for a year before he died.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Augustine_ said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
Click to expand...


Ooooh look, a tough guy


----------



## easyt65

playtime said:


> lol... oxyboy was married 4x.  so much for 'traditional' marriage 'eh?


Yeah, he should have followed the outstanding / shining example set by the Clintons and stayed with his 1st wife...


----------



## playtime

The Original Tree said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You do realize that if you call an honest man a liar, that you imperil your immortal soul to eternal judgment, right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *God*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOD FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNLESS SALVATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...



you think rush is going to heaven?

lol, that's a good one.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

That really sucks. 
He should focus on his life and family. Fuck the radio schtick


----------



## Siete

cancer no - 

his ass growing together, and imploding - yes


----------



## okfine

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> I do not think legible means what you think it does...moron.


I know exactly what it means and fuck off. That is what you get for thinking.


----------



## jameny5

playtime said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
Click to expand...

I will remain silent although I don't want too [emoji6]

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## JGalt

Death Angel said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> For the TENS OF MILLIONS he gave from his own pocket for leukemia research?
Click to expand...


$5 million he raised for the Tunnels to Towers Foundation, with the Betsy Ross t-shirts.

No other radio personality I know of has been so generous.


----------



## easyt65

playtime said:


> my grandfather suffered immensely with it for a year before he died.



My sincere condolences. My grandmother died of bone cancer. At the end she was literally screaming  -morphine only paused the pain about 15 minutes at a time before she finally passed.


----------



## Seawytch

I used to enjoy listening to him in the 90s...before he completely lost his mind. Don't wish cancer on anyone...not even Rush Limbaugh. Hope he lives in a medical cannabis state.


----------



## Death Angel

Rush Limbaugh Announcement


----------



## playtime

easyt65 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol... oxyboy was married 4x.  so much for 'traditional' marriage 'eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he should have followed the outstanding / shining example set by the Clintons and stayed with his 1st wife...
Click to expand...


but but but HILLARY & BILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  hell, i never heard them bloviate about 'family values' - so, nice try, but it doesn't fly.


----------



## easyt65

playtime said:


> you think rush is going to heaven?  lol, that's a good one.


As with everyone, the answer is between God and them.


----------



## 22lcidw

playtime said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> How much pain did Rush Limbaugh cause? This nation is massively more to the left then it was 30 years ago.  If he was ever over the top he may have been. But to warn about ruining traditions that are good has fallen to death ears. He made a good buck off of it that is to be sure. Men and women who warn about what a civilization is doing or heading to are always demeaned or worse. As one example... In pure terms today we have put gays and lesbians in front of hetero married couples with families. Whether a child is gay is not the issue.  Most of the people who screwed with gays are hiding under their rocks now. But they did their damage. Other issues/agendas have reduced our footprint in global competition.  Our location in the world has saved us up to now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... oxyboy was married 4x.  so much for 'traditional' marriage 'eh?  he tore sandra fluke apart for 3 straight days, calling her a slut because she testified about making birth control a mandated covered expense by insurance companies.  pretty pathetic given that  ED is covered & el rushbo was caught down in the dominican republic with a ton of it.
Click to expand...

I get what you are saying.  May I also say that many if not most of the 95% of the media /entertainment people that are on the other side of Rush's views are not tea totlers.  For the working person needs all of the warnings he/she can get to survive and live a comfortable life. And we penalize people who do.


----------



## pknopp

One wrong never makes a right but I'm not sure anyone can say anything worse than what Rush said about Robin Williams death.

 I don't wish death upon anyone but Rush isn't exactly one that will draw a lot of sympathy based upon his past remarks and actions. 

 Condemning drug abusers while being a drug abuser is another example that comes to mind.


----------



## playtime

easyt65 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> my grandfather suffered immensely with it for a year before he died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sincere condolences. My grandmother died of bone cancer. At the end she was literally screaming  -morphine only paused the pain about 15 minutes at a time before she finally passed.
Click to expand...


cancer is truly the devil.   it doesn't care who you are.  & if he's got 'advanced' cancer, then it's only a matter of time.  wasting away in pain & can't breathe is truly hell.


----------



## playtime

Seawytch said:


> I used to enjoy listening to him in the 90s...before he completely lost his mind. Don't wish cancer on anyone...not even Rush Limbaugh. Hope he lives in a medical cannabis state.



i tune in to him when i'm driving during his show & there isn't much good to say about him.  but, he's from FLA, & i think they went passed medical.


----------



## Nostra

Augustine_ said:


> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago


Sometimes it's better to not post something.


----------



## easyt65

I never listened / watched Limbaugh myself - I found him an egotistical, arrogant, self-important blowhard. Like anyone, he occasionally had a good point or two, but you had to dig down past the arrogance, ego , and BS to get to it. Wasn't worth the time or effort.

Still, again, I don't wish cancer on anyone....


----------



## The Original Tree

playtime said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You do realize that if you call an honest man a liar, that you imperil your immortal soul to eternal judgment, right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *God*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOD FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNLESS SALVATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you think rush is going to heaven?
> 
> lol, that's a good one.
Click to expand...

*Only God knows, but I think he has a better chance than you.  Do you think you are going to heaven?*


----------



## Death Angel

JGalt said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> For the TENS OF MILLIONS he gave from his own pocket for leukemia research?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $5 million he raised for the Tunnels to Towers Foundation, with the Betsy Ross t-shirts.
> 
> No other radio personality I know of has been so generous.
Click to expand...

The guy actually LIVES THE LIFE liberals only preach about


----------



## playtime

The Original Tree said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> 
> 
> *You do realize that if you call an honest man a liar, that you imperil your immortal soul to eternal judgment, right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *God*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOD FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNLESS SALVATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you think rush is going to heaven?
> 
> lol, that's a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Only God knows, but I think he has a better chance than you.  Do you think you are going to heaven?*
Click to expand...


don't know.  but i sure haven't had the impact & influence that oxyboy has regarding fellow citizens...  some of his callers sound just as vile as him.  megadittos!!!


----------



## yidnar

okfine said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think legible means what you think it does...moron.
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what it means and fuck off. That is what you get for thinking.
Click to expand...

wow you are a little crybaby aren't you !


----------



## Siete

Rush should have used rumps Dr, and bought a clean bill of health.


----------



## AquaAthena

Shock and pain engulf me with this news. Rush's family and mine go way back and up to this day. Tears for a great dedicated man who loves his life and how he lives it. Here is Rush announcing his diagnosis.  Prayers for you and your great family,  Rush. May you recover from this.


----------



## 22lcidw

pknopp said:


> One wrong never makes a right but I'm not sure anyone can say anything worse than what Rush said about Robin Williams death.
> 
> I don't wish death upon anyone but Rush isn't exactly one that will draw a lot of sympathy based upon his past remarks and actions.
> 
> Condemning drug abusers while being a drug abuser is another example that comes to mind.


The issue with Robin is that he pushed the Prog agenda and then committed suicide. As you know, there are people believe and revere famous people.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rush had no political power, he spoke about what was on his mind. Judging by the triggered Progressive responses to this announcement, you'd think Rush was a Progressive hero with real power, much like like their founding fathers Mao, Hitler or Stalin.

Rush spoke, Progs trembled


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Siete said:


> Rush should have used rumps Dr, and bought a clean bill of health.



Maybe just STFU instead, hmmmmkay


----------



## debbiedowner

pknopp said:


> I understand that pot can help a person out going through this.



If it's going to help at all it has to be RSO and he either has to prepare it himself or go to a state that actually sells it strong enough at. Has helped some and not other's. You tube Rick Simpson Oil.

He probably knows about the Cuban thing.

Small cell will probably spread fast and to the brain is almost certain unless someone can put in remission quick.


----------



## pknopp

22lcidw said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> One wrong never makes a right but I'm not sure anyone can say anything worse than what Rush said about Robin Williams death.
> 
> I don't wish death upon anyone but Rush isn't exactly one that will draw a lot of sympathy based upon his past remarks and actions.
> 
> Condemning drug abusers while being a drug abuser is another example that comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue with Robin is that he pushed the Prog agenda and then committed suicide. As you know, there are people believe and revere famous people.
Click to expand...


 Williams was hardly a spokesperson. Depression affects people from all walks of life. It was a pretty lousy thing for Limbaugh to say.


----------



## pknopp

debbiedowner said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that pot can help a person out going through this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's going to help at all it has to be RSO and he either has to prepare it himself or go to a state that actually sells it strong enough at. Has helped some and not other's. You tube Rick Simpson Oil.
> 
> He probably knows about the Cuban thing.
> 
> Small cell will probably spread fast and to the brain is almost certain unless someone can put in remission quick.
Click to expand...


 One would have to consider the ramifications of Rush using pot or a treatment developed in Cuba as an interesting development.


----------



## playtime

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rush had no political power, he spoke about what was on his mind. Judging by the triggered Progressive responses to this announcement, you'd think Rush was a Progressive hero with real power, much like like their founding fathers Mao, Hitler or Stalin.
> 
> Rush spoke, Progs trembled



he had a lot of influence because he peddled the (R) agenda.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

pknopp said:


> I understand that pot can help a person out going through this.



It sure can.  
If it's non-small cell stage 4 he's going to need that and a lot of steroids, if he doesn't get into one of the drug trials that Cuba has shared with the U.S. (since Obama opened the doors in 2015).  They have people in Cuba who were diagnosed with stage 4 and now still alive after years after taking Civamax.


----------



## debbiedowner

yidnar said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
Click to expand...


That's funny you saying something like that with the many on this forum wishing obama, hiilary , schiff and many other's on the left death. What goes around comes around.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

beautress said:


> Mr. Rush, Beets, celery, carrots, radishes. Eat them every day. All of them fight lung issues including cancer. You can beet it!



Oh for chrissake.  Tell that to Steve Jobs' family.


.


----------



## debbiedowner

yidnar said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are why the country hates Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brainwashed speaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing to do with being brainwashed you left wing piece of dog shit .... we dont wish what he's got on anybody whether they are on the left or the right ! i would assume by your extreme hate that you are a socialist between the age of 21 to 30 !
Click to expand...


While I'm not for his death you are one fucking liar and you see it all the time on USMB from the right.


----------



## Death Angel

debbiedowner said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that pot can help a person out going through this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's going to help at all it has to be RSO and he either has to prepare it himself or go to a state that actually sells it strong enough at. Has helped some and not other's. You tube Rick Simpson Oil.
> 
> He probably knows about the Cuban thing.
> 
> Small cell will probably spread fast and to the brain is almost certain unless someone can put in remission quick.
Click to expand...

My father's death occured when it got to the brain, but not before it paralyzed him first. I wasn't prepared for that. Nobody in the family was.


----------



## justoffal

Rambunctious said:


> I hope they caught it early....



No...actually it's advanced.....


----------



## Death Angel

playtime said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush had no political power, he spoke about what was on his mind. Judging by the triggered Progressive responses to this announcement, you'd think Rush was a Progressive hero with real power, much like like their founding fathers Mao, Hitler or Stalin.
> 
> Rush spoke, Progs trembled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he had a lot of influence because he peddled the (R) agenda.
Click to expand...

You mean CONSERVATIVE agenda.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Rocko said:


> I didn’t know you can get lung cancer from smoking cigars. I thought that gives you oral cancer only
> 
> 
> Prayers up



If he inhales, yes.  Smoke is smoke, besides he might enjoy cigarettes when he's not in front of a camera or mic.
But this type of cancer is brutal.  He needs to get to a drug trial and away from the piranha oncologists who are going to soak him, because I doubt with his wealth he carries health insurance.


.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

okfine said:


> I know exactly what it means and fuck off. That is what you get for thinking.


Sure you do, Einstein. 

You probably totally misused the word for fun, so you'd look like a slow preschooler.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Vastator said:


> Gotta love Rush. Even in this thread the Left is being exposed for what they are...



The entire "Left" doesn't frequent this shit site, hon.  
And the entire "Right" doesn't lump everyone on the Left in together, either.

.


----------



## justoffal

debbiedowner said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you saying something like that with the many on this forum wishing obama, hiilary , schiff and many other's on the left death. What goes around comes around.
Click to expand...


I have yet to see anyone wish death on a particular person except for Trump.....plenty of people have called for his death, his beheading, blowing him up, shooting him in the head, beating him to death....Nah....all that shit comes from the left wing.   I will admit to offering to piss on McCains grave though....but I'm a conservative and so was he supposedly....so not sure if that counts.

JO


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Death Angel said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304272
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like  I said in another thread. I thought people didn’t inhale cigar smoke, so I thought one can only get oral cancer from them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A good percentage who have lung cancer get it without ever having smoked
Click to expand...


15% according to Roswell Park.  That's where Rush needs to go.  
Lung Cancer in Non-Smokers


----------



## Death Angel

debbiedowner said:


> If it's going to help at all it has to be RSO and he either has to prepare it himself or go to a state that actually sells it strong enough at. Has helped some and not other's. You tube Rick Simpson Oil


Never heard of this. Looks interesting. I'm tempted to joke about "snake oil," but I wont. I actually have little faith in the medical "industry," though individuals in the profession do good work.

Rick Simpson Oil for Cancer: Does It Work? Claims, Research, and


----------



## pknopp

I have to wonder that if he availed himself of cannabis or the treatment out of Cuba if he would even be able to own up to it.

 It would be sad ending commentary if he did and it helped (even temporary) and he was unable to own up to it.


----------



## debbiedowner

Rocko said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304272
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like  I said in another thread. I thought people didn’t inhale cigar smoke, so I thought one can only get oral cancer from them?
Click to expand...


Couldn't find if he smoked cigarettes but it seems he was not against it, here's a transcript of him and a caller about smoking.

We Really Should Thank Smokers


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

justoffal said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you saying something like that with the many on this forum wishing obama, hiilary , schiff and many other's on the left death. What goes around comes around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have yet to see anyone wish death on a particular person except for Trump.....plenty of people have called for his death, his beheading, blowing him up, shooting him in the head, beating him to death....Nah....all that shit comes from the left wing.   I will admit to offering to piss on McCains grave though....but I'm a conservative and so was he supposedly....so not sure if that counts.
> 
> JO
Click to expand...


I'd be happy if Trump stroked out.  Looked like he was going to in Wildwood.

*Fox News Quickly Cuts Sound As Donald Trump Slurs Speech At 1st Rally Since Impeachment Trial Began*

*A Fox News broadcast of Donald Trump's Tuesday night rally in New Jersey quickly cut away as he once again tripped over a commonly used word.*


*.*


----------



## okfine

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what it means and fuck off. That is what you get for thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do, Einstein.
> 
> You probably totally misused the word for fun, so you'd look like a slow preschooler.
Click to expand...

Go piss on yourself.


----------



## justoffal

Blaine Sweeter said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you saying something like that with the many on this forum wishing obama, hiilary , schiff and many other's on the left death. What goes around comes around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have yet to see anyone wish death on a particular person except for Trump.....plenty of people have called for his death, his beheading, blowing him up, shooting him in the head, beating him to death....Nah....all that shit comes from the left wing.   I will admit to offering to piss on McCains grave though....but I'm a conservative and so was he supposedly....so not sure if that counts.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be happy if Trump stroked out.  Looked like he was going to in Wildwood.
> 
> *Fox News Quickly Cuts Sound As Donald Trump Slurs Speech At 1st Rally Since Impeachment Trial Began*
> 
> *A Fox News broadcast of Donald Trump's Tuesday night rally in New Jersey quickly cut away as he once again tripped over a commonly used word.*
> 
> 
> *.*
Click to expand...


Hey....it's going to happen sooner or later......but I'll bet he gets to replace Ginny first...LOL...

JO


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

playtime said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> How much pain did Rush Limbaugh cause? This nation is massively more to the left then it was 30 years ago.  If he was ever over the top he may have been. But to warn about ruining traditions that are good has fallen to death ears. He made a good buck off of it that is to be sure. Men and women who warn about what a civilization is doing or heading to are always demeaned or worse. As one example... In pure terms today we have put gays and lesbians in front of hetero married couples with families. Whether a child is gay is not the issue.  Most of the people who screwed with gays are hiding under their rocks now. But they did their damage. Other issues/agendas have reduced our footprint in global competition.  Our location in the world has saved us up to now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... oxyboy was married 4x.  so much for 'traditional' marriage 'eh?  he tore sandra fluke apart for 3 straight days, calling her a slut because she testified about making birth control a mandated covered expense by insurance companies.  pretty pathetic given that  ED is covered & el rushbo was caught down in the dominican republic with a ton of it.
Click to expand...



He's an asshole, there's no doubt.  But this is a horrible way to go.  He'd better have some docs on his side and a shitload of good weed.


.


----------



## debbiedowner

Death Angel said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's going to help at all it has to be RSO and he either has to prepare it himself or go to a state that actually sells it strong enough at. Has helped some and not other's. You tube Rick Simpson Oil
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of this. Looks interesting. I'm tempted to joke about "snake oil," but I wont. I actually have little faith in the medical "industry," though individuals in the profession do good work.
> 
> Rick Simpson Oil for Cancer: Does It Work? Claims, Research, and
Click to expand...


There's a group on FB I believe it's called RSO cured my cancer, newly diagnosed go ask questions and they refer them to his you tube video's or to the administrator who survived cancer with RSO. Some do along side with immunotherapy.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

JGalt said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> For the TENS OF MILLIONS he gave from his own pocket for leukemia research?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $5 million he raised for the Tunnels to Towers Foundation, with the Betsy Ross t-shirts.
> 
> No other radio personality I know of has been so generous.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute...You're confused between "raised" and "donated".

.
.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Sad,  but the guy is almost 70 years old, used to smoke cigarettes, and for years has been a big cigar smoker. It's finally caught up to him.


----------



## Death Angel

debbiedowner said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304272
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like  I said in another thread. I thought people didn’t inhale cigar smoke, so I thought one can only get oral cancer from them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't find if he smoked cigarettes but it seems he was not against it, here's a transcript of him and a caller about smoking.
> 
> We Really Should Thank Smokers
Click to expand...

I remember when he gave up cigarettes some time ago. He seemed to be one of those who thought cigars were "safe."


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rush had no political power, he spoke about what was on his mind. Judging by the triggered Progressive responses to this announcement, you'd think Rush was a Progressive hero with real power, much like like their founding fathers Mao, Hitler or Stalin.
> 
> Rush spoke, Progs trembled



I'm afraid him not being here will do damage to the conservative movement.  I don't know how many times I've heard people call up claiming to be a former leftist until they heard his show.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

okfine said:


> Go piss on yourself.


Go get a dictionary and stop being such an ignorant obnoxious asshole!
You could have corrected your ignorance when this first was pointed out to you.
But you're too fucking stupid and sure of yourself for that.

Probably too busy wishing cancer of Limbaugh, like the squalid little prick you are.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

pknopp said:


> One wrong never makes a right but I'm not sure anyone can say anything worse than what Rush said about Robin Williams death.
> 
> I don't wish death upon anyone but Rush isn't exactly one that will draw a lot of sympathy based upon his past remarks and actions.
> 
> Condemning drug abusers while being a drug abuser is another example that comes to mind.



*Rush Limbaugh Says Robin Williams Killed Himself Because Leftists Are 'Never Happy'* 

That was a pretty shitty thing for him to say.  I've been kind up to now, but fuck the bastard...rot in the hell you deserve, Limpballs.

.


----------



## Death Angel

Blaine Sweeter said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> For the TENS OF MILLIONS he gave from his own pocket for leukemia research?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $5 million he raised for the Tunnels to Towers Foundation, with the Betsy Ross t-shirts.
> 
> No other radio personality I know of has been so generous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...You're confused between "raised" and "donated".
> 
> .
> .
Click to expand...

He often MATCHED donations as far as leukemia goes. TENS OF MILLIONS OF DOLLARS FROM HIS OWN POCKET. Not sure about the other charity, but he did use his show to help all these people pay off their entire mortgage. We're gonna lose a truly GREAT man.


----------



## debbiedowner

playtime said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> my grandfather suffered immensely with it for a year before he died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sincere condolences. My grandmother died of bone cancer. At the end she was literally screaming  -morphine only paused the pain about 15 minutes at a time before she finally passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cancer is truly the devil.   it doesn't care who you are.  & if he's got 'advanced' cancer, then it's only a matter of time.  wasting away in pain & can't breathe is truly hell.
Click to expand...


Advanced probably meaning stage 4.


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he's done to this country? You mean calling out traitors like you? He's a hero.
Click to expand...


Pandering to the ignorant like you to make big bucks. 

| PolitiFact

Karma sucks.....


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Blaine Sweeter said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> One wrong never makes a right but I'm not sure anyone can say anything worse than what Rush said about Robin Williams death.
> 
> I don't wish death upon anyone but Rush isn't exactly one that will draw a lot of sympathy based upon his past remarks and actions.
> 
> Condemning drug abusers while being a drug abuser is another example that comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Says Robin Williams Killed Himself Because Leftists Are 'Never Happy'*
> 
> That was a pretty shitty thing for him to say.  I've been kind up to now, but fuck the bastard...rot in the hell you deserve, Limpballs.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Knock it off.


----------



## debbiedowner

playtime said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to enjoy listening to him in the 90s...before he completely lost his mind. Don't wish cancer on anyone...not even Rush Limbaugh. Hope he lives in a medical cannabis state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tune in to him when i'm driving during his show & there isn't much good to say about him.  but, he's from FLA, & i think they went passed medical.
Click to expand...


Yes, we have medical.


----------



## okfine

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go piss on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get a dictionary and stop being such an ignorant obnoxious asshole!
Click to expand...

You mean like this definition? Go back and read the tex reply.

leg·i·ble | \ ˈle-jə-bəl  
 \
*Definition of legible*
1 *: *capable of being read or deciphered *: *plain legible handwriting
2 *: *capable of being discovered or understood murder sweltered in his heart and was legible upon his face— Thomas Wolfe


----------



## Death Angel

Blaine Sweeter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> How much pain did Rush Limbaugh cause? This nation is massively more to the left then it was 30 years ago.  If he was ever over the top he may have been. But to warn about ruining traditions that are good has fallen to death ears. He made a good buck off of it that is to be sure. Men and women who warn about what a civilization is doing or heading to are always demeaned or worse. As one example... In pure terms today we have put gays and lesbians in front of hetero married couples with families. Whether a child is gay is not the issue.  Most of the people who screwed with gays are hiding under their rocks now. But they did their damage. Other issues/agendas have reduced our footprint in global competition.  Our location in the world has saved us up to now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... oxyboy was married 4x.  so much for 'traditional' marriage 'eh?  he tore sandra fluke apart for 3 straight days, calling her a slut because she testified about making birth control a mandated covered expense by insurance companies.  pretty pathetic given that  ED is covered & el rushbo was caught down in the dominican republic with a ton of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's an asshole, there's no doubt.  But this is a horrible way to go.  He'd better have some docs on his side and a shitload of good weed.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Stoners are always so predictable


----------



## tyroneweaver

Rocko said:


> Is he a smoker?


He likes cigars.
I don't know about his alcohol habits which would  accelerate it

No other personality holds a candle to Rush.
Rush, Tucker Carlson, and Ben Schipiro are the only cons I listen to


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Ray From Cleveland said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush had no political power, he spoke about what was on his mind. Judging by the triggered Progressive responses to this announcement, you'd think Rush was a Progressive hero with real power, much like like their founding fathers Mao, Hitler or Stalin.
> 
> Rush spoke, Progs trembled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid him not being here will do damage to the conservative movement.  I don't know how many times I've heard people call up claiming to be a former leftist until they heard his show.
Click to expand...



You realize Rush claims he's an entertainer, right? 
And you're saying the conservative movement will be harmed without an entertainer?
OH WAIT...Your president is a stand up comic!
Sorry....never mind.


----------



## pknopp

DigitalDrifter said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> One wrong never makes a right but I'm not sure anyone can say anything worse than what Rush said about Robin Williams death.
> 
> I don't wish death upon anyone but Rush isn't exactly one that will draw a lot of sympathy based upon his past remarks and actions.
> 
> Condemning drug abusers while being a drug abuser is another example that comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Says Robin Williams Killed Himself Because Leftists Are 'Never Happy'*
> 
> That was a pretty shitty thing for him to say.  I've been kind up to now, but fuck the bastard...rot in the hell you deserve, Limpballs.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knock it off.
Click to expand...


 If Rush can politicize an illness.................

 No, that doesn't make it right for others to do so but it most certainly does make it harder for many to have any sort of compassion for someone that would.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

It's stage 4.  Bad news. 
When lung cancer spreads it goes to only a few places but the brain is the most common 4th stage. 

*Rush Limbaugh tells listeners he has stage 4 lung cancer*


----------



## Death Angel

debbiedowner said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304272
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like  I said in another thread. I thought people didn’t inhale cigar smoke, so I thought one can only get oral cancer from them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't find if he smoked cigarettes but it seems he was not against it, here's a transcript of him and a caller about smoking.
> 
> We Really Should Thank Smokers
Click to expand...

He believed like the pot crowd here. It's a person's own business.

Personally, I'd outlaw the production and sale of both, but not prosecute a person who grows their own and minds their own business.


----------



## debbiedowner

Death Angel said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that pot can help a person out going through this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's going to help at all it has to be RSO and he either has to prepare it himself or go to a state that actually sells it strong enough at. Has helped some and not other's. You tube Rick Simpson Oil.
> 
> He probably knows about the Cuban thing.
> 
> Small cell will probably spread fast and to the brain is almost certain unless someone can put in remission quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father's death occured when it got to the brain, but not before it paralyzed him first. I wasn't prepared for that. Nobody in the family was.
Click to expand...


My mother and sisters NSLC both went to their brain and within a couple months of diagnosis. Actually they both died about 7 months after diagnosis.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

okfine said:


> You mean like this definition? Go back and read the tex reply.
> 
> leg·i·ble | \ ˈle-jə-bəl
> \
> *Definition of legible*
> 1 *: *capable of being read or deciphered *: *plain legible handwriting
> 2 *: *capable of being discovered or understood murder sweltered in his heart and was legible upon his face— Thomas Wolfe


Is there something illegible about the font used in this forum? No one else seems to have problem with it.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Death Angel said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> How much pain did Rush Limbaugh cause? This nation is massively more to the left then it was 30 years ago.  If he was ever over the top he may have been. But to warn about ruining traditions that are good has fallen to death ears. He made a good buck off of it that is to be sure. Men and women who warn about what a civilization is doing or heading to are always demeaned or worse. As one example... In pure terms today we have put gays and lesbians in front of hetero married couples with families. Whether a child is gay is not the issue.  Most of the people who screwed with gays are hiding under their rocks now. But they did their damage. Other issues/agendas have reduced our footprint in global competition.  Our location in the world has saved us up to now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... oxyboy was married 4x.  so much for 'traditional' marriage 'eh?  he tore sandra fluke apart for 3 straight days, calling her a slut because she testified about making birth control a mandated covered expense by insurance companies.  pretty pathetic given that  ED is covered & el rushbo was caught down in the dominican republic with a ton of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's an asshole, there's no doubt.  But this is a horrible way to go.  He'd better have some docs on his side and a shitload of good weed.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stoners are always so predictable
Click to expand...


I don't smoke weed.  Did a few times when I was in college and hated it.

But as I said in my first post, I had a friend who died from non-small cell lung cancer/stage 4 last year.  And his docs knew he smoked pot and encouraged him to continue to help with pain management.

AND...he didn't have significant symptoms when he was diagnosed.  A headache that wouldn't go away, like a bad migraine.  They did a CT scan and found 22 tumors in his brain and the main tumor in his lungs.  Not a typo.  22 tumors in his brain.  They told him he was terminal.

.



.

.


----------



## Death Angel

Augustine_ said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He dedicated his life to tearing this country apart.  May he have as much oxy as he can dream of until it's time to croak.
Click to expand...

Because he RESISTED the leftist agenda. Really sorry he got in your way


----------



## Jitss617

playtime said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
Click to expand...

Sick rush derangement syndrome


----------



## miketx

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he's done to this country? You mean calling out traitors like you? He's a hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pandering to the ignorant like you to make big bucks.
> 
> | PolitiFact
> 
> Karma sucks.....
Click to expand...

Quoting proven liars...lol


----------



## debbiedowner

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t know you can get lung cancer from smoking cigars. I thought that gives you oral cancer only
> 
> 
> Prayers up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he inhales, yes.  Smoke is smoke, besides he might enjoy cigarettes when he's not in front of a camera or mic.
> But this type of cancer is brutal.  He needs to get to a drug trial and away from the piranha oncologists who are going to soak him, because I doubt with his wealth he carries health insurance.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


He's probably on Medicare he's 69.


----------



## Jitss617

I see a lot of rush derangement syndrome, 

rush if you read this you are a great patriot! An American knight! I hope you beat this America needs your voice!


----------



## pknopp

debbiedowner said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t know you can get lung cancer from smoking cigars. I thought that gives you oral cancer only
> 
> 
> Prayers up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he inhales, yes.  Smoke is smoke, besides he might enjoy cigarettes when he's not in front of a camera or mic.
> But this type of cancer is brutal.  He needs to get to a drug trial and away from the piranha oncologists who are going to soak him, because I doubt with his wealth he carries health insurance.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably on Medicare he's 69.
Click to expand...


 A socialist program.


----------



## debbiedowner

Death Angel said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304272
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like  I said in another thread. I thought people didn’t inhale cigar smoke, so I thought one can only get oral cancer from them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't find if he smoked cigarettes but it seems he was not against it, here's a transcript of him and a caller about smoking.
> 
> We Really Should Thank Smokers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when he gave up cigarettes some time ago. He seemed to be one of those who thought cigars were "safe."
Click to expand...



Hell I had a neighbor a few years ago that quit smoking when he was 25 and died of lung cancer at age 66.


----------



## okfine

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush had no political power, he spoke about what was on his mind. Judging by the triggered Progressive responses to this announcement, you'd think Rush was a Progressive hero with real power, much like like their founding fathers Mao, Hitler or Stalin.
> 
> Rush spoke, Progs trembled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid him not being here will do damage to the conservative movement.  I don't know how many times I've heard people call up claiming to be a former leftist until they heard his show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize Rush claims he's an entertainer, right?
> And you're saying the conservative movement will be harmed without an entertainer?
> OH WAIT...Your president is a stand up comic!
> Sorry....never mind.
Click to expand...

And when Rush flips on Trumpism, he flip flops for one reason only...ratings.
So much for being truly honest.


----------



## Vastator

Death Angel said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He dedicated his life to tearing this country apart.  May he have as much oxy as he can dream of until it's time to croak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he RESISTED the leftist agenda. Really sorry he got in your way
Click to expand...

The vile hatred coming from the Left, is a testament to how effective Rush is at exposing them...


----------



## debbiedowner

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> How much pain did Rush Limbaugh cause? This nation is massively more to the left then it was 30 years ago.  If he was ever over the top he may have been. But to warn about ruining traditions that are good has fallen to death ears. He made a good buck off of it that is to be sure. Men and women who warn about what a civilization is doing or heading to are always demeaned or worse. As one example... In pure terms today we have put gays and lesbians in front of hetero married couples with families. Whether a child is gay is not the issue.  Most of the people who screwed with gays are hiding under their rocks now. But they did their damage. Other issues/agendas have reduced our footprint in global competition.  Our location in the world has saved us up to now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... oxyboy was married 4x.  so much for 'traditional' marriage 'eh?  he tore sandra fluke apart for 3 straight days, calling her a slut because she testified about making birth control a mandated covered expense by insurance companies.  pretty pathetic given that  ED is covered & el rushbo was caught down in the dominican republic with a ton of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's an asshole, there's no doubt.  But this is a horrible way to go.  He'd better have some docs on his side and a shitload of good weed.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stoners are always so predictable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't smoke weed.  Did a few times when I was in college and hated it.
> 
> But as I said in my first post, I had a friend who died from non-small cell lung cancer/stage 4 last year.  And his docs knew he smoked pot and encouraged him to continue to help with pain management.
> 
> AND...he didn't have significant symptoms when he was diagnosed.  A headache that wouldn't go away, like a bad migraine.  They did a CT scan and found 22 tumors in his brain and the main tumor in his lungs.  Not a typo.  22 tumors in his brain.  They told him he was terminal.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
Click to expand...


He wouldn't have to smoke it there are many ways to consume.


----------



## Chuz Life

I  graduated from the EIB university, several years ago. It was great when I was on the road, making service calls or working on the bench. I am so grateful for having that time to listen to others too. Like Paul Harvey, Mike Pence, J C Watts and even that Air America crap the leftardz tried to compete with. LoL. 

No doubt Rush and his success created a lot of jobs in radio on both sides of the isle.

Get well Rush!

Thanks again.


----------



## Polishprince

Vastator said:


> Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...



Hopefully the Maha Rushdie gets well soon.

My mum had lung cancer about 17, 18 years ago.  She was a few years older than El Rushbo than Limbaugh is now.  What they did was to go in there laparoscopically and cut out the whole lobe of her lung.

Worked out fine for her.

We can only wish the best for former Nobel Peace Prize nominee.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sad,  but the guy is almost 70 years old, used to smoke cigarettes, and for years has been a big cigar smoker. It's finally caught up to him.



It catches up with everybody who smokes.  You don't see a lot of 80-year-olds with a cigarette.  Not many 70-year-olds, either.
.
.


----------



## JGalt

Blaine Sweeter said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> For the TENS OF MILLIONS he gave from his own pocket for leukemia research?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $5 million he raised for the Tunnels to Towers Foundation, with the Betsy Ross t-shirts.
> 
> No other radio personality I know of has been so generous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...You're confused between "raised" and "donated".
> 
> .
> .
Click to expand...


Nope. That was $5 million raised and $5 million donated. The total was $3 million back in June.

From Dec. 2019:

Fox & Friends: Rush Announces $5 Million for Tunnel to Towers


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Polishprince said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the Maha Rushdie gets well soon.
> 
> My mum had lung cancer about 17, 18 years ago.  She was a few years older than El Rushbo than Limbaugh is now.  What they did was to go in there laparoscopically and cut out the whole lobe of her lung.
> 
> Worked out fine for her.
> 
> We can only wish the best for former Nobel Peace Prize nominee.
Click to expand...


He's been diagnosed stage 4.  Taking out a lobe won't work.


.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

JGalt said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> For the TENS OF MILLIONS he gave from his own pocket for leukemia research?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $5 million he raised for the Tunnels to Towers Foundation, with the Betsy Ross t-shirts.
> 
> No other radio personality I know of has been so generous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...You're confused between "raised" and "donated".
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That was $5 million raised and $5 million donated. The total was $3 million back in June.
> 
> From Dec. 2019:
> 
> Fox & Friends: Rush Announces $5 Million for Tunnel to Towers
Click to expand...



Nope.  Read your own damn link.  $1M from sales from his store.


.


----------



## JGalt

Blaine Sweeter said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> One wrong never makes a right but I'm not sure anyone can say anything worse than what Rush said about Robin Williams death.
> 
> I don't wish death upon anyone but Rush isn't exactly one that will draw a lot of sympathy based upon his past remarks and actions.
> 
> Condemning drug abusers while being a drug abuser is another example that comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Says Robin Williams Killed Himself Because Leftists Are 'Never Happy'*
> 
> That was a pretty shitty thing for him to say.  I've been kind up to now, but fuck the bastard...rot in the hell you deserve, Limpballs.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Dude. You just displayed the reason why you're going to lose yet another presidential election. Enjoy your next 4 years of MAGA.


----------



## okfine

debbiedowner said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304272
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like  I said in another thread. I thought people didn’t inhale cigar smoke, so I thought one can only get oral cancer from them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't find if he smoked cigarettes but it seems he was not against it, here's a transcript of him and a caller about smoking.
> 
> We Really Should Thank Smokers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when he gave up cigarettes some time ago. He seemed to be one of those who thought cigars were "safe."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hell I had a neighbor a few years ago that quit smoking when he was 25 and died of lung cancer at age 66.
Click to expand...

One of my good friends died of stage 4 lung cancer 5 years ago. I pressed a lot of hash for him through the years till he couldn't inhale any longer. Then the weed oil. Nothing could stop the cancer from spreading. And by the way, I am a cancer patient myself.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

debbiedowner said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t know you can get lung cancer from smoking cigars. I thought that gives you oral cancer only
> 
> 
> Prayers up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he inhales, yes.  Smoke is smoke, besides he might enjoy cigarettes when he's not in front of a camera or mic.
> But this type of cancer is brutal.  He needs to get to a drug trial and away from the piranha oncologists who are going to soak him, because I doubt with his wealth he carries health insurance.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably on Medicare he's 69.
Click to expand...



OMG...[rolling eyes] .    Someone who's worth hundreds of millions doesn't use Medicare.  They pay cash and get a discount from docs for doing so.


..


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

debbiedowner said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much pain did Rush Limbaugh cause? This nation is massively more to the left then it was 30 years ago.  If he was ever over the top he may have been. But to warn about ruining traditions that are good has fallen to death ears. He made a good buck off of it that is to be sure. Men and women who warn about what a civilization is doing or heading to are always demeaned or worse. As one example... In pure terms today we have put gays and lesbians in front of hetero married couples with families. Whether a child is gay is not the issue.  Most of the people who screwed with gays are hiding under their rocks now. But they did their damage. Other issues/agendas have reduced our footprint in global competition.  Our location in the world has saved us up to now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... oxyboy was married 4x.  so much for 'traditional' marriage 'eh?  he tore sandra fluke apart for 3 straight days, calling her a slut because she testified about making birth control a mandated covered expense by insurance companies.  pretty pathetic given that  ED is covered & el rushbo was caught down in the dominican republic with a ton of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's an asshole, there's no doubt.  But this is a horrible way to go.  He'd better have some docs on his side and a shitload of good weed.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stoners are always so predictable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't smoke weed.  Did a few times when I was in college and hated it.
> 
> But as I said in my first post, I had a friend who died from non-small cell lung cancer/stage 4 last year.  And his docs knew he smoked pot and encouraged him to continue to help with pain management.
> 
> AND...he didn't have significant symptoms when he was diagnosed.  A headache that wouldn't go away, like a bad migraine.  They did a CT scan and found 22 tumors in his brain and the main tumor in his lungs.  Not a typo.  22 tumors in his brain.  They told him he was terminal.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wouldn't have to smoke it there are many ways to consume.
Click to expand...



True enough.  My brother in CA was recently diagnosed with a latent mild form of epilepsy.  So my sister-in-law is baking him a LOT of brownies with lots o' pot in them.  And it's working great but he's awfully stoned most of the time.  No seizures, though!

.


----------



## debbiedowner

Blaine Sweeter said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t know you can get lung cancer from smoking cigars. I thought that gives you oral cancer only
> 
> 
> Prayers up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he inhales, yes.  Smoke is smoke, besides he might enjoy cigarettes when he's not in front of a camera or mic.
> But this type of cancer is brutal.  He needs to get to a drug trial and away from the piranha oncologists who are going to soak him, because I doubt with his wealth he carries health insurance.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably on Medicare he's 69.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...[rolling eyes] .    Someone who's worth hundreds of millions doesn't use Medicare.  They pay cash and get a discount from docs for doing so.
> 
> 
> ..
Click to expand...


OMG rolling eyes I didn't say he wouldn't go to the best and maybe pay more but you can bet your ass he has Medicare.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

okfine said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like  I said in another thread. I thought people didn’t inhale cigar smoke, so I thought one can only get oral cancer from them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't find if he smoked cigarettes but it seems he was not against it, here's a transcript of him and a caller about smoking.
> 
> We Really Should Thank Smokers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when he gave up cigarettes some time ago. He seemed to be one of those who thought cigars were "safe."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hell I had a neighbor a few years ago that quit smoking when he was 25 and died of lung cancer at age 66.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my good friends died of stage 4 lung cancer 5 years ago. I pressed a lot of hash for him through the years till he couldn't inhale any longer. Then the weed oil. Nothing could stop the cancer from spreading. And by the way, I am a cancer patient myself.
Click to expand...



Good luck to you with this.  


.


----------



## Polishprince

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the Maha Rushdie gets well soon.
> 
> My mum had lung cancer about 17, 18 years ago.  She was a few years older than El Rushbo than Limbaugh is now.  What they did was to go in there laparoscopically and cut out the whole lobe of her lung.
> 
> Worked out fine for her.
> 
> We can only wish the best for former Nobel Peace Prize nominee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's been diagnosed stage 4.  Taking out a lobe won't work.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I did not hear "stage 4" in the initial reports.   All he had said was "advanced" on the broadcast today.  Stage 4 is indeed very serious and often a quite fatal situation.  I remember how people cried when Johnny Sack died of Stage 4 lung cancer.


----------



## Rocko

debbiedowner said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t know you can get lung cancer from smoking cigars. I thought that gives you oral cancer only
> 
> 
> Prayers up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he inhales, yes.  Smoke is smoke, besides he might enjoy cigarettes when he's not in front of a camera or mic.
> But this type of cancer is brutal.  He needs to get to a drug trial and away from the piranha oncologists who are going to soak him, because I doubt with his wealth he carries health insurance.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably on Medicare he's 69.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...[rolling eyes] .    Someone who's worth hundreds of millions doesn't use Medicare.  They pay cash and get a discount from docs for doing so.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG rolling eyes I didn't say he wouldn't go to the best and maybe pay more but you can bet your ass he has Medicare.
Click to expand...


don’t you have to be retired to qualify for Medicare?


----------



## JGalt

Blaine Sweeter said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> For the TENS OF MILLIONS he gave from his own pocket for leukemia research?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $5 million he raised for the Tunnels to Towers Foundation, with the Betsy Ross t-shirts.
> 
> No other radio personality I know of has been so generous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...You're confused between "raised" and "donated".
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That was $5 million raised and $5 million donated. The total was $3 million back in June.
> 
> From Dec. 2019:
> 
> Fox & Friends: Rush Announces $5 Million for Tunnel to Towers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Read your own damn link.  $1M from sales from his store.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Reading is fundamental. You probably had union teachers, didn't you?

"And within three months, we had generated through the sales $4 million to Tunnel to Towers, and I wanted to come here today because it has continued — and we’re gonna continue all the way through Christmas — $5 million in total. We’re gonna add another million that we’re able to donate because of purchases at the RushLimbaugh.com store of Stand Up for Betsy Ross gear."

Fox & Friends: Rush Announces $5 Million for Tunnel to Towers


----------



## Votto

Smoking kills kids

Prayers to Rush


----------



## debbiedowner

Rocko said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t know you can get lung cancer from smoking cigars. I thought that gives you oral cancer only
> 
> 
> Prayers up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he inhales, yes.  Smoke is smoke, besides he might enjoy cigarettes when he's not in front of a camera or mic.
> But this type of cancer is brutal.  He needs to get to a drug trial and away from the piranha oncologists who are going to soak him, because I doubt with his wealth he carries health insurance.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably on Medicare he's 69.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...[rolling eyes] .    Someone who's worth hundreds of millions doesn't use Medicare.  They pay cash and get a discount from docs for doing so.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG rolling eyes I didn't say he wouldn't go to the best and maybe pay more but you can bet your ass he has Medicare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don’t you have to be retired to qualify for Medicare?
Click to expand...


Nope just 65 or if under 65 on ssdi for two years unless you have end stage renal and als then that is immediate upon award of disability.  But then again his company may have group insurance and if over 20 employees which they probably are he could stay on it and have not accepted Part B of Medicare. Who knows if that's the case and like the other poster said with his million's he can seek out the best.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

okfine said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
Click to expand...


This:





^^^^ So okfine how much have you helped anyone during your worthless life?


----------



## Likkmee

Votto said:


> Smoking kills kids


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JGalt said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> For the TENS OF MILLIONS he gave from his own pocket for leukemia research?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $5 million he raised for the Tunnels to Towers Foundation, with the Betsy Ross t-shirts.
> 
> No other radio personality I know of has been so generous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...You're confused between "raised" and "donated".
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That was $5 million raised and $5 million donated. The total was $3 million back in June.
> 
> From Dec. 2019:
> 
> Fox & Friends: Rush Announces $5 Million for Tunnel to Towers
Click to expand...


Augustine very probably now at the top of human shit list:





^^^^ Look at this, human shit CLAPPING that someone has cancer. This illustrates The Intolerant Left. You have to be literally the LOWEST form of creature to be HAPPY that ANYONE has got cancer and is going to die.


----------



## JGalt

Lucy Hamilton said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> View attachment 304283
> 
> ^^^^ So okfine how much have you helped anyone during your worthless life?
Click to expand...


Rush has quite an impressive history of raising donations..

RUSH: (October 19, 2007) The Marine Corps-Law Enforcement Foundation, it’s now official, is going to get in excess of $4.2 million, because I am matching Betty Casey’s bid on eBay — $4.2 million.

RUSH: (December 4, 2012) Because of you, Two If By Tea has donated over $1 million in product and monetary donations to incredible causes, including the Marine Corps-Law Enforcement Foundation.

RUSH: (April 28, 2003) Folks, you have done it again. You exceeded $1 million in charitable donations to the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society of America.

RUSH: (April 21, 2008) We ended up with a total take of $2,519,643 with the Leukemia-Lymphoma Society Radiothon last week.

RUSH: (April 16, 2012) Yes, my friends, it was a record. Leukemia-Lymphoma Society radiothon. Excess of $3 million.

RUSH: (April 11, 2016) It was another record amount donated — and, folks, it is phenomenal. The final number’s gonna come somewhere north of $3 million.

RUSH: (July 5, 2011) We sent a truckload — it was about 3,000 cases — of Two If By Tea to the Joplin Fourth of July celebration.

RUSH: (June 24, 2008) …Move America Forward. They’ve got a giant telethon planned all day. … the largest care package ever of items of interest to American troops in Iraq and Afghanistan.

RUSH: (April 1, 2015) …Michael Milken and the Prostate Cancer Foundation…

RUSH: (May 19, 2014) …the Boys and Girls Clubs of America…

RUSH: (March 14, 2017) …the Els for Autism charity golf outing…

RUSH: (November 17, 2006) All the proceeds went to the Fisher Houses…

RUSH: (October 8, 2014) The Adventure of Rush Revere Series is a proud sponsor of The Navy SEALs Museum.

RUSH: (December 12, 2014) Liberty delivered a whole bunch of books to the Toys for Tots program today.

RUSH: (June 29, 2015) American Heritage Girls, we’re happy to be able to help, because I think groups like yours are unsung heroes.

RUSH: (November 30, 2005) We have thousands upon thousands of donors here in the Adopt-A-Soldier Program.

RUSH: (July 19, 2019) We have zoomed past 100,000 T-shirts, and there were 14,000 new orders today. … The amount of money that we are able to donate to Tunnel to Towers is $1.5 million.

RUSH: (July 22, 2019) We had so many more sales over the weekend that we have upped the donation to Tunnel to Towers from $1.5 million to $2 million.

RUSH: (July 29, 2019) Today, a monumental achievement: We have now raised $3 million for the Tunnel to Towers Foundation.

31 Years of Donations to Worthy Causes by You, the People Who Make the Country Work


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

okfine said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like  I said in another thread. I thought people didn’t inhale cigar smoke, so I thought one can only get oral cancer from them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't find if he smoked cigarettes but it seems he was not against it, here's a transcript of him and a caller about smoking.
> 
> We Really Should Thank Smokers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when he gave up cigarettes some time ago. He seemed to be one of those who thought cigars were "safe."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hell I had a neighbor a few years ago that quit smoking when he was 25 and died of lung cancer at age 66.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my good friends died of stage 4 lung cancer 5 years ago. I pressed a lot of hash for him through the years till he couldn't inhale any longer. Then the weed oil. Nothing could stop the cancer from spreading. And by the way, I am a cancer patient myself.
Click to expand...


You are a cancer patient yourself? What would you like EVERYONE to make fun of you? Perhaps YOUR cancer is also the result of Karma?


----------



## okfine

Lucy Hamilton said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> View attachment 304283
> 
> ^^^^ So okfine how much have you helped anyone during your worthless life?
Click to expand...

LOL. You have no idea. And you?


----------



## okfine

Lucy Hamilton said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like  I said in another thread. I thought people didn’t inhale cigar smoke, so I thought one can only get oral cancer from them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find if he smoked cigarettes but it seems he was not against it, here's a transcript of him and a caller about smoking.
> 
> We Really Should Thank Smokers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when he gave up cigarettes some time ago. He seemed to be one of those who thought cigars were "safe."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hell I had a neighbor a few years ago that quit smoking when he was 25 and died of lung cancer at age 66.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my good friends died of stage 4 lung cancer 5 years ago. I pressed a lot of hash for him through the years till he couldn't inhale any longer. Then the weed oil. Nothing could stop the cancer from spreading. And by the way, I am a cancer patient myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a cancer patient yourself? What would you like EVERYONE to make fun of you? Perhaps YOUR cancer is also the result of Karma?
Click to expand...

Ok to spew rhetoric. KMA


----------



## CWayne

alang1216 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
Click to expand...

What he has done to this country?

What has he done other than express his opinion, as is his right?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JGalt said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> View attachment 304283
> 
> ^^^^ So okfine how much have you helped anyone during your worthless life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush has quite an impressive history of raising donations..
> 
> RUSH: (October 19, 2007) The Marine Corps-Law Enforcement Foundation, it’s now official, is going to get in excess of $4.2 million, because I am matching Betty Casey’s bid on eBay — $4.2 million.
> 
> RUSH: (December 4, 2012) Because of you, Two If By Tea has donated over $1 million in product and monetary donations to incredible causes, including the Marine Corps-Law Enforcement Foundation.
> 
> RUSH: (April 28, 2003) Folks, you have done it again. You exceeded $1 million in charitable donations to the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society of America.
> 
> RUSH: (April 21, 2008) We ended up with a total take of $2,519,643 with the Leukemia-Lymphoma Society Radiothon last week.
> 
> RUSH: (April 16, 2012) Yes, my friends, it was a record. Leukemia-Lymphoma Society radiothon. Excess of $3 million.
> 
> RUSH: (April 11, 2016) It was another record amount donated — and, folks, it is phenomenal. The final number’s gonna come somewhere north of $3 million.
> 
> RUSH: (July 5, 2011) We sent a truckload — it was about 3,000 cases — of Two If By Tea to the Joplin Fourth of July celebration.
> 
> RUSH: (June 24, 2008) …Move America Forward. They’ve got a giant telethon planned all day. … the largest care package ever of items of interest to American troops in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> RUSH: (April 1, 2015) …Michael Milken and the Prostate Cancer Foundation…
> 
> RUSH: (May 19, 2014) …the Boys and Girls Clubs of America…
> 
> RUSH: (March 14, 2017) …the Els for Autism charity golf outing…
> 
> RUSH: (November 17, 2006) All the proceeds went to the Fisher Houses…
> 
> RUSH: (October 8, 2014) The Adventure of Rush Revere Series is a proud sponsor of The Navy SEALs Museum.
> 
> RUSH: (December 12, 2014) Liberty delivered a whole bunch of books to the Toys for Tots program today.
> 
> RUSH: (June 29, 2015) American Heritage Girls, we’re happy to be able to help, because I think groups like yours are unsung heroes.
> 
> RUSH: (November 30, 2005) We have thousands upon thousands of donors here in the Adopt-A-Soldier Program.
> 
> RUSH: (July 19, 2019) We have zoomed past 100,000 T-shirts, and there were 14,000 new orders today. … The amount of money that we are able to donate to Tunnel to Towers is $1.5 million.
> 
> RUSH: (July 22, 2019) We had so many more sales over the weekend that we have upped the donation to Tunnel to Towers from $1.5 million to $2 million.
> 
> RUSH: (July 29, 2019) Today, a monumental achievement: We have now raised $3 million for the Tunnel to Towers Foundation.
> 
> 31 Years of Donations to Worthy Causes by You, the People Who Make the Country Work
Click to expand...


The Intolerant Left illustrate why everyone hates them, they illustrate that the venom directed at them is justified, they are the lowest form of human shit possible. To POLITICISE CANCER to POLITICISE DEATH and WISH DEATH in this disgusting way SIMPLY because someone who has announced they have cancer is a political opponent.

No matter WHAT happens, remember this we must NEVER sink as LOW as they have, but also when the times comes remember this, we must show them NO MERCY, they illustrate every day the evil they have within, that they are Godless and are devoid of a Soul and when their time comes they will return to their father the Devil in his and their Eternal home of Hell.


----------



## basquebromance

the left are celebrating. sad!

Rush Limbaugh says he's been diagnosed with lung cancer


----------



## CWayne

Augustine_ said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He dedicated his life to tearing this country apart.  May he have as much oxy as he can dream of until it's time to croak.
Click to expand...

He did no such thing.  You're just an ass-hurt liar.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

okfine said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find if he smoked cigarettes but it seems he was not against it, here's a transcript of him and a caller about smoking.
> 
> We Really Should Thank Smokers
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when he gave up cigarettes some time ago. He seemed to be one of those who thought cigars were "safe."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hell I had a neighbor a few years ago that quit smoking when he was 25 and died of lung cancer at age 66.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my good friends died of stage 4 lung cancer 5 years ago. I pressed a lot of hash for him through the years till he couldn't inhale any longer. Then the weed oil. Nothing could stop the cancer from spreading. And by the way, I am a cancer patient myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a cancer patient yourself? What would you like EVERYONE to make fun of you? Perhaps YOUR cancer is also the result of Karma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok to spew rhetoric. KMA
Click to expand...


Your cancer must be the result of Karma to you, as you have illustrated your hate in this thread and all that hate gets back to you in the end. God works in mysterious ways.

There are certain illnesses, certain diseases where those who have them feel for others that have them, you obviously being human shit are the exception and not the rule, I would think POLITICS is the LAST thing on those other cancer patients minds right now and they would probably have sympathy for this Rush Limbaugh who has unfortunately joined that terrible C Club.


----------



## CWayne

This thread highlights who the real Nazis in America are.

People who think exercising your right to an opinion and openly talking about it when it opposes their point of view.  They are happy when such people die.


----------



## Flash

Smoking cigars ain't healthy.  He has worked at losing weight.

He is a national treasure.  I hope they get the cancer in remission.


----------



## okfine

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> View attachment 304283
> 
> ^^^^ So okfine how much have you helped anyone during your worthless life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush has quite an impressive history of raising donations..
> 
> RUSH: (October 19, 2007) The Marine Corps-Law Enforcement Foundation, it’s now official, is going to get in excess of $4.2 million, because I am matching Betty Casey’s bid on eBay — $4.2 million.
> 
> RUSH: (December 4, 2012) Because of you, Two If By Tea has donated over $1 million in product and monetary donations to incredible causes, including the Marine Corps-Law Enforcement Foundation.
> 
> RUSH: (April 28, 2003) Folks, you have done it again. You exceeded $1 million in charitable donations to the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society of America.
> 
> RUSH: (April 21, 2008) We ended up with a total take of $2,519,643 with the Leukemia-Lymphoma Society Radiothon last week.
> 
> RUSH: (April 16, 2012) Yes, my friends, it was a record. Leukemia-Lymphoma Society radiothon. Excess of $3 million.
> 
> RUSH: (April 11, 2016) It was another record amount donated — and, folks, it is phenomenal. The final number’s gonna come somewhere north of $3 million.
> 
> RUSH: (July 5, 2011) We sent a truckload — it was about 3,000 cases — of Two If By Tea to the Joplin Fourth of July celebration.
> 
> RUSH: (June 24, 2008) …Move America Forward. They’ve got a giant telethon planned all day. … the largest care package ever of items of interest to American troops in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> RUSH: (April 1, 2015) …Michael Milken and the Prostate Cancer Foundation…
> 
> RUSH: (May 19, 2014) …the Boys and Girls Clubs of America…
> 
> RUSH: (March 14, 2017) …the Els for Autism charity golf outing…
> 
> RUSH: (November 17, 2006) All the proceeds went to the Fisher Houses…
> 
> RUSH: (October 8, 2014) The Adventure of Rush Revere Series is a proud sponsor of The Navy SEALs Museum.
> 
> RUSH: (December 12, 2014) Liberty delivered a whole bunch of books to the Toys for Tots program today.
> 
> RUSH: (June 29, 2015) American Heritage Girls, we’re happy to be able to help, because I think groups like yours are unsung heroes.
> 
> RUSH: (November 30, 2005) We have thousands upon thousands of donors here in the Adopt-A-Soldier Program.
> 
> RUSH: (July 19, 2019) We have zoomed past 100,000 T-shirts, and there were 14,000 new orders today. … The amount of money that we are able to donate to Tunnel to Towers is $1.5 million.
> 
> RUSH: (July 22, 2019) We had so many more sales over the weekend that we have upped the donation to Tunnel to Towers from $1.5 million to $2 million.
> 
> RUSH: (July 29, 2019) Today, a monumental achievement: We have now raised $3 million for the Tunnel to Towers Foundation.
> 
> 31 Years of Donations to Worthy Causes by You, the People Who Make the Country Work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Intolerant Left illustrate why everyone hates them, they illustrate that the venom directed at them is justified, they are the lowest form of human shit possible. To POLITICISE CANCER to POLITICISE DEATH and WISH DEATH in this disgusting way SIMPLY because someone who has announced they have cancer is a political opponent.
> 
> No matter WHAT happens, remember this we must NEVER sink as LOW as they have, but also when the times comes remember this, we must show them NO MERCY, they illustrate every day the evil they have within, that they are Godless and are devoid of a Soul and when their time comes they will return to their father the Devil in his and their Eternal home of Hell.
Click to expand...

Practice what you preach I do dare say.


----------



## Flash

Lucy Hamilton said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when he gave up cigarettes some time ago. He seemed to be one of those who thought cigars were "safe."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell I had a neighbor a few years ago that quit smoking when he was 25 and died of lung cancer at age 66.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my good friends died of stage 4 lung cancer 5 years ago. I pressed a lot of hash for him through the years till he couldn't inhale any longer. Then the weed oil. Nothing could stop the cancer from spreading. And by the way, I am a cancer patient myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a cancer patient yourself? What would you like EVERYONE to make fun of you? Perhaps YOUR cancer is also the result of Karma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok to spew rhetoric. KMA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your cancer must be the result of Karma to you, as you have illustrated your hate in this thread and all that hate gets back to you in the end. God works in mysterious ways.
> 
> There are certain illnesses, certain diseases where those who have them feel for others that have them, you obviously being human shit are the exception and not the rule, I would think POLITICS is the LAST thing on those other cancer patients minds right now and they would probably have sympathy for this Rush Limbaugh who has unfortunately joined that terrible C Club.
Click to expand...


Cancer is a sonofabitch no matter who you are.

Fuck cancer.  I have survived it twice.


----------



## bodecea

Sad to hear.


----------



## Death Angel

Flash said:


> Smoking cigars ain't healthy.  He has worked at losing weight.
> 
> He is a national treasure.  I hope they get the cancer in remission.


He's a lot thinner than he used to be.


----------



## Votto

Death Angel said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking cigars ain't healthy.  He has worked at losing weight.
> 
> He is a national treasure.  I hope they get the cancer in remission.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a lot thinner than he used to be.
Click to expand...

The damage is often done years prior.


----------



## Astrostar

Vastator said:


> Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...


No biggie; Trump laying on hands should take care of it.


----------



## okfine

Votto said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking cigars ain't healthy.  He has worked at losing weight.
> 
> He is a national treasure.  I hope they get the cancer in remission.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a lot thinner than he used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The damage is often done years prior.
Click to expand...

Like a micro-partical of asbestos may not fester for 30+ years after exposure.


----------



## rightwinger

While I don’t like his politics, Limbaugh makes me laugh
He does things to irritate the other side and Ditto Heads take him seriously. 

I hope he recovers


----------



## Vandalshandle

Thanks for the info. Sad news, indeed. I am sending him a "get well" card and a carton of Camels.


----------



## Death Angel

When the world lost Paul Harvey I thought his son would take over rather than lose the audience. He sounded just like his father. Itll be a shame (for REAL Americans) to lose those 15 hours a week of giving voice to Real America.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

okfine said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> View attachment 304283
> 
> ^^^^ So okfine how much have you helped anyone during your worthless life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. You have no idea. And you?
Click to expand...


*"You have no idea. And you?"*

And me? Well I normally would not mention this as mentioning personal finances is VERY vulgar and is not what is done in polite society BUT as you are such a worthless POS and have asked I will make an exception this time.

Every year my family give 25 millions to various charitable organisations, this has been going on for many many decades well before I was born in 1990, my family have probably been doing this since approx 1970 and so add up how much has personally been given to help others.I myself associate with 16 charitable organisations from children's charities to charities that help those with depression including suicidal tendency, I personally give 4 millions a year from my own private finances to be spread across those 16 charitable organisations, so if you add that in then in total my family give 29 millions a year to charity and I have also been working for several years with two charities that help Yazidi women and girl children who were sexually abused and raped by ISIS.

So how much have you given to charity? How much have you helped someone? IF you have helped ANYONE do you FIRST ask what their POLITICS are, do you WANT to know if they are Left-Wing or Right-Wing?


----------



## okfine

Lucy Hamilton said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> View attachment 304283
> 
> ^^^^ So okfine how much have you helped anyone during your worthless life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. You have no idea. And you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"You have no idea. And you?"*
> 
> And me? Well I normally would not mention this as mentioning personal finances is VERY vulgar and is not what is done in polite society BUT as you are such a worthless POS and have asked I will make an exception this time.
> 
> Every year my family give 25 millions to various charitable organisations, this has been going on for many many decades well before I was born in 1990, my family have probably been doing this since approx 1970 and so add up how much has personally been given to help others.I myself associate with 16 charitable organisations from children's charities to charities that help those with depression including suicidal tendency, I personally give 4 millions a year from my own private finances to be spread across those 16 charitable organisations, so if you add that in then in total my family give 29 millions a year to charity and I have also been working for several years with two charities that help Yazidi women and girl children who were sexually abused and raped by ISIS.
> 
> So how much have you given to charity? How much have you helped someone? IF you have helped ANYONE do you FIRST ask what their POLITICS are, do you WANT to know if they are Left-Wing or Right-Wing?
Click to expand...

Ehh... aren't you wonderful. Still a f'n bitch.


----------



## Rocko

I’ve been told for years that Rush tells me what to think. Even though I’ve only watched his show a hand full of times.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

okfine said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> View attachment 304283
> 
> ^^^^ So okfine how much have you helped anyone during your worthless life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. You have no idea. And you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"You have no idea. And you?"*
> 
> And me? Well I normally would not mention this as mentioning personal finances is VERY vulgar and is not what is done in polite society BUT as you are such a worthless POS and have asked I will make an exception this time.
> 
> Every year my family give 25 millions to various charitable organisations, this has been going on for many many decades well before I was born in 1990, my family have probably been doing this since approx 1970 and so add up how much has personally been given to help others.I myself associate with 16 charitable organisations from children's charities to charities that help those with depression including suicidal tendency, I personally give 4 millions a year from my own private finances to be spread across those 16 charitable organisations, so if you add that in then in total my family give 29 millions a year to charity and I have also been working for several years with two charities that help Yazidi women and girl children who were sexually abused and raped by ISIS.
> 
> So how much have you given to charity? How much have you helped someone? IF you have helped ANYONE do you FIRST ask what their POLITICS are, do you WANT to know if they are Left-Wing or Right-Wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh... aren't you wonderful. Still a f'n bitch.
Click to expand...


What have you done to help others? Zero probably.


----------



## basquebromance

In related news, Dastardly Dave Mustaine has been declared 100 percent cancer free!


----------



## okfine

Lucy Hamilton said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it isn't ass cancer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> View attachment 304283
> 
> ^^^^ So okfine how much have you helped anyone during your worthless life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. You have no idea. And you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"You have no idea. And you?"*
> 
> And me? Well I normally would not mention this as mentioning personal finances is VERY vulgar and is not what is done in polite society BUT as you are such a worthless POS and have asked I will make an exception this time.
> 
> Every year my family give 25 millions to various charitable organisations, this has been going on for many many decades well before I was born in 1990, my family have probably been doing this since approx 1970 and so add up how much has personally been given to help others.I myself associate with 16 charitable organisations from children's charities to charities that help those with depression including suicidal tendency, I personally give 4 millions a year from my own private finances to be spread across those 16 charitable organisations, so if you add that in then in total my family give 29 millions a year to charity and I have also been working for several years with two charities that help Yazidi women and girl children who were sexually abused and raped by ISIS.
> 
> So how much have you given to charity? How much have you helped someone? IF you have helped ANYONE do you FIRST ask what their POLITICS are, do you WANT to know if they are Left-Wing or Right-Wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh... aren't you wonderful. Still a f'n bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have you done to help others? Zero probably.
Click to expand...

Not handed down money, thats for sure. More time than substance, there squirmy one.


----------



## Polishprince

Rocko said:


> I’ve been told for years that Rush tells me what to think. Even though I’ve only watched his show a hand full of times.



Liberals are nuts of course.   The fact of the matter is that whether Mr. Limbaugh beats the Big C or not,  some day he will hang up the Golden EIB Microphone.    But it really doesn't mean a damn thing about the Conservative Movement, and the desire for freedom, which will live forever.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Flash said:


> Smoking cigars ain't healthy.  He has worked at losing weight.
> 
> He is a national treasure.  I hope they get the cancer in remission.



Cancer has to be the worst thing ever to inflict humanity, so many peoples have been lost through that monstrous disease, an equal opportunity plague on humanity that takes young and old, wealthy and poor. Fuck Cancer.


----------



## JGalt

okfine said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking cigars ain't healthy.  He has worked at losing weight.
> 
> He is a national treasure.  I hope they get the cancer in remission.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a lot thinner than he used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The damage is often done years prior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like a micro-partical of asbestos may not fester for 30+ years after exposure.
Click to expand...


Almost every roadside in this country and the rest of the world is saturated with centillions of microscopic asbestos fibers from decades of brake pads and shoes being ground into dust. The wind whips it up when the ground dries out, and the little fibers float like deadly butterflies, until lodging themselves deep in some poor unsuspecting soul's lung.

It doesn't matter that aside from some asbestos shoes and pads manufactured in China, the automotive industry no longer uses asbestos. Because the danger is still present, and will remain long after all life on earth has passed.

Ain't I a fuckin' ray of sunshine?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

okfine said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> View attachment 304283
> 
> ^^^^ So okfine how much have you helped anyone during your worthless life?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You have no idea. And you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"You have no idea. And you?"*
> 
> And me? Well I normally would not mention this as mentioning personal finances is VERY vulgar and is not what is done in polite society BUT as you are such a worthless POS and have asked I will make an exception this time.
> 
> Every year my family give 25 millions to various charitable organisations, this has been going on for many many decades well before I was born in 1990, my family have probably been doing this since approx 1970 and so add up how much has personally been given to help others.I myself associate with 16 charitable organisations from children's charities to charities that help those with depression including suicidal tendency, I personally give 4 millions a year from my own private finances to be spread across those 16 charitable organisations, so if you add that in then in total my family give 29 millions a year to charity and I have also been working for several years with two charities that help Yazidi women and girl children who were sexually abused and raped by ISIS.
> 
> So how much have you given to charity? How much have you helped someone? IF you have helped ANYONE do you FIRST ask what their POLITICS are, do you WANT to know if they are Left-Wing or Right-Wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh... aren't you wonderful. Still a f'n bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have you done to help others? Zero probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not handed down money, thats for sure. More time than substance, there squirmy one.
Click to expand...


Many with what you term handed down money give ZERO. It was instilled in me and my brothers and sister when we were children that part of our reason on this planet was to help those who were sick or in trouble and to consider this a duty to greater humanity and to certainly NOT wish DEATH on those who do not agree with us OR to laugh at those who have a terminal illness, the issue of Karma was also instilled in me and my brothers and sister.

You and Augustine should Repent for your comments and wishes in this thread, you should do this BECAUSE of Karma.


----------



## Mac-7

Death Angel said:


> When the world lost Paul Harvey I thought his son would take over rather than lose the audience. He sounded just like his father. Itll be a shame (for REAL Americans) to lose those 15 hours a week of giving voice to Real America.


Rush is not dead yet

but 4th stage cancer is pretty serious


----------



## g5000

Vastator said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they caught it early....
> 
> 
> 
> He says he only has shortness of breath as a symptom. But “Advanced” has me believing that it wasn’t caught early.
> Stand by for the Left to swarm this thread with ghoulish celebration...
Click to expand...

You  mean the way the pseudocons cheered McCain's illness?


----------



## Polishprince

Blaine Sweeter said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad,  but the guy is almost 70 years old, used to smoke cigarettes, and for years has been a big cigar smoker. It's finally caught up to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It catches up with everybody who smokes.  You don't see a lot of 80-year-olds with a cigarette.  Not many 70-year-olds, either.
> .
> .
Click to expand...



Not necessarily.     My elderly aunts who lived in Grosse Pointe smoked pell mells into their 80's before dying of other, non-cancer related ailments.  They drove like a bat out of hell, making the trip from Michigan to Youngstown to visit relatives regularly at very high speeds.


----------



## g5000

Vandalshandle said:


> Thanks for the info. Sad news, indeed. I am sending him a "get well" card and a carton of Camels.


He smokes cigars.


We Really Should Thank Smokers

RUSH: In our country, for the longest time, we have created a hatred for people who smoke. Some people actively despise them and hate them. We have not banned the product. We continue to sell the product, and we profit from the product. We fund children’s health care programs with the tax revenue from the sale of tobacco products. If tobacco is so deadly, if it is so bad, why does our government permit it to be sold? And the answer is —

CALLER: We tax everything. We tax everything in the United States. Everything is taxed. You’re making money from everything here.

RUSH: I’m telling you, there ought to be some measure of appreciation for people who buy tobacco products, despite the forces arrayed against them, It’s getting harder and harder to use tobacco products, unless you want to call marijuana tobacco, and you can do that anywhere, for the most part. But the fact of the matter is they have to endure a lot, the public hates them, they’re despised, they can’t smoke in places of comfort anymore, can’t even smoke outside in a park! And yet their actions and their taxes and their purchases are funding children’s health care programs. I’m just saying there ought to be a little appreciation shown for them, instead of having them hated and reviled. *I would like a medal for smoking cigars, is what I’m saying.*


----------



## Polishprince

Mac-7 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the world lost Paul Harvey I thought his son would take over rather than lose the audience. He sounded just like his father. Itll be a shame (for REAL Americans) to lose those 15 hours a week of giving voice to Real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is not dead yet
> 
> but 4th stage cancer is pretty serious
Click to expand...



Rush didn't say he had Stage 4 on their air today, only "advanced".


----------



## okfine

Lucy Hamilton said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You have no idea. And you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"You have no idea. And you?"*
> 
> And me? Well I normally would not mention this as mentioning personal finances is VERY vulgar and is not what is done in polite society BUT as you are such a worthless POS and have asked I will make an exception this time.
> 
> Every year my family give 25 millions to various charitable organisations, this has been going on for many many decades well before I was born in 1990, my family have probably been doing this since approx 1970 and so add up how much has personally been given to help others.I myself associate with 16 charitable organisations from children's charities to charities that help those with depression including suicidal tendency, I personally give 4 millions a year from my own private finances to be spread across those 16 charitable organisations, so if you add that in then in total my family give 29 millions a year to charity and I have also been working for several years with two charities that help Yazidi women and girl children who were sexually abused and raped by ISIS.
> 
> So how much have you given to charity? How much have you helped someone? IF you have helped ANYONE do you FIRST ask what their POLITICS are, do you WANT to know if they are Left-Wing or Right-Wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh... aren't you wonderful. Still a f'n bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have you done to help others? Zero probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not handed down money, thats for sure. More time than substance, there squirmy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many with what you term handed down money give ZERO. It was instilled in me and my brothers and sister when we were children that part of our reason on this planet was to help those who were sick or in trouble and to consider this a duty to greater humanity and to certainly NOT wish DEATH on those who do not agree with us OR to laugh at those who have a terminal illness, the issue of Karma was also instilled in me and my brothers and sister.
> 
> You and Augustine should Repent for your comments and wishes in this thread, you should do this BECAUSE of Karma.
Click to expand...

So elitist of you to care.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Vastator said:


> Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...



Is this the thread where I'm supposed to feign outrage about the injustice of a 69 year-old rich guy with a history of terrible health decisions having cancer? Remember how most of the mouth breathers in here rooted for cancer and celebrated the death of McCain? How about rooting for Ginsberg's cancer? Do y'all remember that?

No? Then I guess I hope he lives forever.


----------



## WillowTree

playtime said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a good set of wishes. Think about it. All the pain Med he needs, , pain free, and passes quickly. Lung cancer is not something you want to suffer through for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my grandfather suffered immensely with it for a year before he died.
Click to expand...

So sorry for your loss. My mom died from it but she went quickly! It was a fast growing type, she had it in her brain too.


----------



## WillowTree

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the thread where I'm supposed to feign outrage about the injustice of a 69 year-old rich guy with a history of terrible health decisions having cancer? Remember how most of the mouth breathers in here rooted for cancer and celebrated the death of McCain? How about rooting for Ginsberg's cancer? Do y'all remember that?
> 
> No? Then I guess I hope he lives forever.
Click to expand...

Can you link it?


----------



## Mac-7

Polishprince said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the world lost Paul Harvey I thought his son would take over rather than lose the audience. He sounded just like his father. Itll be a shame (for REAL Americans) to lose those 15 hours a week of giving voice to Real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is not dead yet
> 
> but 4th stage cancer is pretty serious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rush didn't say he had Stage 4 on their air today, only "advanced".
Click to expand...

I dont recall 

but stage 4 has been reported

hopefully its not


----------



## okfine

JGalt said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking cigars ain't healthy.  He has worked at losing weight.
> 
> He is a national treasure.  I hope they get the cancer in remission.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a lot thinner than he used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The damage is often done years prior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like a micro-partical of asbestos may not fester for 30+ years after exposure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost every roadside in this country and the rest of the world is saturated with centillions of microscopic asbestos fibers from decades of brake pads and shoes being ground into dust. The wind whips it up when the ground dries out, and the little fibers float like deadly butterflies, until lodging themselves deep in some poor unsuspecting soul's lung.
> 
> It doesn't matter that aside from some asbestos shoes and pads manufactured in China, the automotive industry no longer uses asbestos. Because the danger is still present, and will remain long after all life on earth has passed.
> 
> Ain't I a fuckin' ray of sunshine?
Click to expand...

I used to use one of these years ago:


Funny how the video shows no dust collection bag (they hardly helped) and the guy never shows it actually grind.
I was told more people that work next to intersections and off-ramps have higher chances of getting asbestos related cancer... or worse, mesothelioma, which is in the stomach.


----------



## Chuz Life

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking cigars ain't healthy.  He has worked at losing weight.
> 
> He is a national treasure.  I hope they get the cancer in remission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancer has to be the worst thing ever to inflict humanity, so many peoples have been lost through that monstrous disease, an equal opportunity plague on humanity that takes young and old, wealthy and poor. Fuck Cancer.
Click to expand...



Standing Ovation!


----------



## Flash

g5000 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Sad news, indeed. I am sending him a "get well" card and a carton of Camels.
> 
> 
> 
> He smokes cigars.
> 
> 
> We Really Should Thank Smokers
> 
> RUSH: In our country, for the longest time, we have created a hatred for people who smoke. Some people actively despise them and hate them. We have not banned the product. We continue to sell the product, and we profit from the product. We fund children’s health care programs with the tax revenue from the sale of tobacco products. If tobacco is so deadly, if it is so bad, why does our government permit it to be sold? And the answer is —
> 
> CALLER: We tax everything. We tax everything in the United States. Everything is taxed. You’re making money from everything here.
> 
> RUSH: I’m telling you, there ought to be some measure of appreciation for people who buy tobacco products, despite the forces arrayed against them, It’s getting harder and harder to use tobacco products, unless you want to call marijuana tobacco, and you can do that anywhere, for the most part. But the fact of the matter is they have to endure a lot, the public hates them, they’re despised, they can’t smoke in places of comfort anymore, can’t even smoke outside in a park! And yet their actions and their taxes and their purchases are funding children’s health care programs. I’m just saying there ought to be a little appreciation shown for them, instead of having them hated and reviled. *I would like a medal for smoking cigars, is what I’m saying.*
Click to expand...



Smokers are dumb for smoking, no matter what their political affiliation.


----------



## JGalt

Flash said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Sad news, indeed. I am sending him a "get well" card and a carton of Camels.
> 
> 
> 
> He smokes cigars.
> 
> 
> We Really Should Thank Smokers
> 
> RUSH: In our country, for the longest time, we have created a hatred for people who smoke. Some people actively despise them and hate them. We have not banned the product. We continue to sell the product, and we profit from the product. We fund children’s health care programs with the tax revenue from the sale of tobacco products. If tobacco is so deadly, if it is so bad, why does our government permit it to be sold? And the answer is —
> 
> CALLER: We tax everything. We tax everything in the United States. Everything is taxed. You’re making money from everything here.
> 
> RUSH: I’m telling you, there ought to be some measure of appreciation for people who buy tobacco products, despite the forces arrayed against them, It’s getting harder and harder to use tobacco products, unless you want to call marijuana tobacco, and you can do that anywhere, for the most part. But the fact of the matter is they have to endure a lot, the public hates them, they’re despised, they can’t smoke in places of comfort anymore, can’t even smoke outside in a park! And yet their actions and their taxes and their purchases are funding children’s health care programs. I’m just saying there ought to be a little appreciation shown for them, instead of having them hated and reviled. *I would like a medal for smoking cigars, is what I’m saying.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Smokers are dumb for smoking, no matter what their political affiliation.
Click to expand...


"But pot is a harmless weed..."


----------



## okfine

justoffal said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you saying something like that with the many on this forum wishing obama, hiilary , schiff and many other's on the left death. What goes around comes around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have yet to see anyone wish death on a particular person except for Trump.....plenty of people have called for his death, his beheading, blowing him up, shooting him in the head, beating him to death....Nah....all that shit comes from the left wing.   I will admit to offering to piss on McCains grave though....but I'm a conservative and so was he supposedly....so not sure if that counts.
> 
> JO
Click to expand...

Hypocrisy admitted. So special.


----------



## okfine

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this definition? Go back and read the tex reply.
> 
> leg·i·ble | \ ˈle-jə-bəl
> \
> *Definition of legible*
> 1 *: *capable of being read or deciphered *: *plain legible handwriting
> 2 *: *capable of being discovered or understood murder sweltered in his heart and was legible upon his face— Thomas Wolfe
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something illegible about the font used in this forum? No one else seems to have problem with it.
Click to expand...

??? You are the moron. Twist twist and more twist.


----------



## okfine

Blaine Sweeter said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol... oxyboy was married 4x.  so much for 'traditional' marriage 'eh?  he tore sandra fluke apart for 3 straight days, calling her a slut because she testified about making birth control a mandated covered expense by insurance companies.  pretty pathetic given that  ED is covered & el rushbo was caught down in the dominican republic with a ton of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an asshole, there's no doubt.  But this is a horrible way to go.  He'd better have some docs on his side and a shitload of good weed.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stoners are always so predictable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't smoke weed.  Did a few times when I was in college and hated it.
> 
> But as I said in my first post, I had a friend who died from non-small cell lung cancer/stage 4 last year.  And his docs knew he smoked pot and encouraged him to continue to help with pain management.
> 
> AND...he didn't have significant symptoms when he was diagnosed.  A headache that wouldn't go away, like a bad migraine.  They did a CT scan and found 22 tumors in his brain and the main tumor in his lungs.  Not a typo.  22 tumors in his brain.  They told him he was terminal.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wouldn't have to smoke it there are many ways to consume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True enough.  My brother in CA was recently diagnosed with a latent mild form of epilepsy.  So my sister-in-law is baking him a LOT of brownies with lots o' pot in them.  And it's working great but he's awfully stoned most of the time.  No seizures, though!
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Results with mescaline if the weed doesn't help those seizures.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been told for years that Rush tells me what to think. Even though I’ve only watched his show a hand full of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are nuts of course.   The fact of the matter is that whether Mr. Limbaugh beats the Big C or not,  some day he will hang up the Golden EIB Microphone.    But it really doesn't mean a damn thing about the Conservative Movement, and the desire for freedom, which will live forever.
Click to expand...

I’d rather listen to Limbaugh than Hannity any day

Limbaugh does not take himself seriously, even though Conservatives do. Lung cancer is a bitch. Even though he made bad life decisions and would not have much sympathy for others......I still wish him well in his fight


----------



## okfine

Lucy Hamilton said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like  I said in another thread. I thought people didn’t inhale cigar smoke, so I thought one can only get oral cancer from them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find if he smoked cigarettes but it seems he was not against it, here's a transcript of him and a caller about smoking.
> 
> We Really Should Thank Smokers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember when he gave up cigarettes some time ago. He seemed to be one of those who thought cigars were "safe."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hell I had a neighbor a few years ago that quit smoking when he was 25 and died of lung cancer at age 66.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my good friends died of stage 4 lung cancer 5 years ago. I pressed a lot of hash for him through the years till he couldn't inhale any longer. Then the weed oil. Nothing could stop the cancer from spreading. And by the way, I am a cancer patient myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a cancer patient yourself? What would you like EVERYONE to make fun of you? Perhaps YOUR cancer is also the result of Karma?
Click to expand...

Never sought out sympathy and could give a shit what you say. Most likely hereditary. Dad had it.


----------



## tyroneweaver

Augustine_ said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Just Announced Advanced Lung Cancer!*
Click to expand...

Looks like you listen to him everyday and take copious notes

Feel the hate.

It's so in touch with your higher soul


----------



## okfine

Lucy Hamilton said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when he gave up cigarettes some time ago. He seemed to be one of those who thought cigars were "safe."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell I had a neighbor a few years ago that quit smoking when he was 25 and died of lung cancer at age 66.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my good friends died of stage 4 lung cancer 5 years ago. I pressed a lot of hash for him through the years till he couldn't inhale any longer. Then the weed oil. Nothing could stop the cancer from spreading. And by the way, I am a cancer patient myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a cancer patient yourself? What would you like EVERYONE to make fun of you? Perhaps YOUR cancer is also the result of Karma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok to spew rhetoric. KMA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your cancer must be the result of Karma to you, as you have illustrated your hate in this thread and all that hate gets back to you in the end. God works in mysterious ways.
> 
> There are certain illnesses, certain diseases where those who have them feel for others that have them, you obviously being human shit are the exception and not the rule, I would think POLITICS is the LAST thing on those other cancer patients minds right now and they would probably have sympathy for this Rush Limbaugh who has unfortunately joined that terrible C Club.
Click to expand...

I will bite... Never sought out sympathy and could give a shit what you say. Most likely hereditary. Dad had it. Dad beat it, which I am doing. So, Miz f'n know it all, KMA.


----------



## Ridgerunner

okfine said:


> I will bite... Never sought out sympathy and could give a shit what you say. Most likely hereditary. Dad had it. Dad beat it, which I am doing. So, Miz f'n know it all, KMA.



DON'T BITE okfine … Rabies is contagious and you seem to be one rabid dude...


----------



## Manonthestreet

"Talent on loan from God", if its over, Be of good cheer as Rush would say.


----------



## okfine

Ridgerunner said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will bite... Never sought out sympathy and could give a shit what you say. Most likely hereditary. Dad had it. Dad beat it, which I am doing. So, Miz f'n know it all, KMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T BITE okfine … Rabies is contagious and you seem to be one rabid dude...
Click to expand...

Sorry you are so offended. I'm not. I think Rush is the "rabid" one and his rhetoric is definitely contagious.


----------



## Flash

JGalt said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Sad news, indeed. I am sending him a "get well" card and a carton of Camels.
> 
> 
> 
> He smokes cigars.
> 
> 
> We Really Should Thank Smokers
> 
> RUSH: In our country, for the longest time, we have created a hatred for people who smoke. Some people actively despise them and hate them. We have not banned the product. We continue to sell the product, and we profit from the product. We fund children’s health care programs with the tax revenue from the sale of tobacco products. If tobacco is so deadly, if it is so bad, why does our government permit it to be sold? And the answer is —
> 
> CALLER: We tax everything. We tax everything in the United States. Everything is taxed. You’re making money from everything here.
> 
> RUSH: I’m telling you, there ought to be some measure of appreciation for people who buy tobacco products, despite the forces arrayed against them, It’s getting harder and harder to use tobacco products, unless you want to call marijuana tobacco, and you can do that anywhere, for the most part. But the fact of the matter is they have to endure a lot, the public hates them, they’re despised, they can’t smoke in places of comfort anymore, can’t even smoke outside in a park! And yet their actions and their taxes and their purchases are funding children’s health care programs. I’m just saying there ought to be a little appreciation shown for them, instead of having them hated and reviled. *I would like a medal for smoking cigars, is what I’m saying.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Smokers are dumb for smoking, no matter what their political affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "But pot is a harmless weed..."
Click to expand...



I read one time that smoking one pot joint is the same lung contamination as three packs of cigarettes.


----------



## BULLDOG

I'm surprised it has taken him this long to get cancer, especially when you consider the vile disgusting crap that spews out of his mouth on a regular basis.


----------



## Jitss617

BULLDOG said:


> I'm surprised it has taken him this long to get cancer, especially when you consider the vile disgusting crap that spews out of his mouth on a regular basis.


RDS


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Vastator said:


> Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...


My response to Limbaugh: Have another Cigar you fat, loud mouth, moronic piece of shit and Trump apologist!


----------



## skye

I'm sorry to hear this sad news.  

I hope Rush gains acces to the same  miracle cancer medicines the Ruth Gingsburg has been given...that is if there is any justice in this world.


----------



## justoffal

BULLDOG said:


> I'm surprised it has taken him this long to get cancer, especially when you consider the vile disgusting crap that spews out of his mouth on a regular basis.


He's a cigar smoker it goes with the territory.

Jo


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Indeependent said:


> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.


The economy is the best it has been in decades


----------



## BULLDOG

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> My response to Limbaugh: Have another Cigar you fat, loud mouth, moronic piece of shit and Trump apologist!
Click to expand...


I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.


----------



## Clipper

He'll be ok as he'll get the best health care that someone with a net worth of a couple hundred million or more can buy. Limbaugh is self insured & money is no object. Yes, he'll get the best care. The same care that he advocates denying others who aren't a 1%er. Including poor kids, the elderly, disabled & whoever is the next target of the hate that he's been preaching for 30 years. Hey Rush, get your story straight for when you meet the God you claim to love so much, asshole.


----------



## petro

Vastator said:


> Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...


Haven't read whole thread yet, but occasionally tune in during lunch break.
I heard him now doing non intoxicating CBD oil commercials during his ads.
Was a little surprised actually. 
Think his cancer has anything to do with this new ad campaign?


----------



## Clipper

Indeependent said:


> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.


Thoughts & prayers!


----------



## BULLDOG

Clipper said:


> He'll be ok as he'll get the best health care that someone with a net worth of a couple hundred million or more can buy. Limbaugh is self insured & money is no object. Yes, he'll get the best care. The same care that he advocates denying others who aren't a 1%er. Including poor kids, the elderly, disabled & whoever is the next target of the hate that he's been preaching for 30 years. Hey Rush, get your story straight for when you meet the God you claim to love so much, asshole.


----------



## petro

BULLDOG said:


> I'm surprised it has taken him this long to get cancer, especially when you consider the vile disgusting crap that spews out of his mouth on a regular basis.


Same goes for Pelosi and Shumer when they get diagnosed with something if we all are going to become ghouls about it.


----------



## Augustine_

Thoughts and prayers, Rush.  May they be as effective stopping your cancer as they are at stopping mass shootings.


----------



## BULLDOG

petro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised it has taken him this long to get cancer, especially when you consider the vile disgusting crap that spews out of his mouth on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for Pelosi and Shumer when they get diagnosed with something if we all are going to become ghouls about it.
Click to expand...


The right has been ghouls for a long time.


----------



## Thunk

BULLDOG said:


> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.



Quote saved for all of history to review!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Clipper said:


> He'll be ok as he'll get the best health care that someone with a net worth of a couple hundred million or more can buy. Limbaugh is self insured & money is no object. Yes, he'll get the best care. The same care that he advocates denying others who aren't a 1%er. Including poor kids, the elderly, disabled & whoever is the next target of the hate that he's been preaching for 30 years. Hey Rush, get your story straight for when you meet the God you claim to love so much, asshole.


You can't buy your way out of a terminal illness


----------



## Death Angel

Clipper said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts & prayers!
Click to expand...

This has become the new Don Lemon slogan of the regressive "elites" Thanks for contributing to the next conservative victory


----------



## Thunk

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> My response to Limbaugh: Have another Cigar you fat, loud mouth, moronic piece of shit and Trump apologist!



Christopher Reeves wife died of lung cancer...she never smoked & never worked in a smoke filled area.


----------



## Death Angel

Ho


BULLDOG said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> My response to Limbaugh: Have another Cigar you fat, loud mouth, moronic piece of shit and Trump apologist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
Click to expand...

w many millions have you given to save lives?


----------



## Clipper

yidnar said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
Click to expand...

Limbaugh has been ranting about denying health to the middle class, the poor, elderly, disabled for decades. Karma is a bitch & old Rushblow is getting his. How's it feel, Rush?


----------



## Augustine_

Thunk said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My response to Limbaugh: Have another Cigar you fat, loud mouth, moronic piece of shit and Trump apologist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Reeves wife died of lung cancer...she never smoked & never worked in a smoke filled area.
Click to expand...

She was also a decent human being which is another major difference between her and fatty Rushbo


----------



## BULLDOG

Thunk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
Click to expand...


I see you agree that if anyone deserves to go to hell it would be rush.


----------



## BoSoxGal

At least he’ll get to snort Oxy again- but legally! 

No tears, he’s a bastard who is responsible for stirring hate and undermining civility in public discourse. I’m glad he’ll be retiring soon.


----------



## BULLDOG

Thunk said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My response to Limbaugh: Have another Cigar you fat, loud mouth, moronic piece of shit and Trump apologist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Reeves wife died of lung cancer...she never smoked & never worked in a smoke filled area.
Click to expand...


She was a good person, and people showed her compassion. Why do you think the same isn't true of Rush?


----------



## Dr Grump

Rush is a scumbag. Getting lung cancer doesn't make him any less of a scumbag than he already was.
Does that mean he deserves to have a horrible death? No.
I'm no hypocrite. I'm not gonna bag the guy 24/7 and then he gets lung cancer and suddenly I'M "Oh, poor old Rush. He was such a nice guy." No he wasn't/isn't. Never was, never will be.


----------



## Clipper

Death Angel said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts & prayers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has become the new Don Lemon slogan of the regressive "elites" Thanks for contributing to the next conservative victory
Click to expand...

It's a toss up between Rushblow & Lumpy Hannity who has spewed more hate in their careers. Hopefully, Hannity will be next. Think they'll be able to buy their way in?


----------



## Thunk

*With talent on loan from God*!  

Maybe God is recalling that loan...I sure hope not!  I'm not ready for the world to be Rushless!


----------



## Clipper

Thunk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
Click to expand...

How long before Trump denies knowing ole Rushblow now that he's no longer useful?


----------



## Clipper

Thunk said:


> *With talent on loan from God*!
> 
> Maybe God is recalling that loan...I sure hope not!  I'm not ready for the world to be Rushless!


Maybe he can buy buy his way in.


----------



## petro

BULLDOG said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised it has taken him this long to get cancer, especially when you consider the vile disgusting crap that spews out of his mouth on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for Pelosi and Shumer when they get diagnosed with something if we all are going to become ghouls about it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right has been ghouls for a long time.
Click to expand...

See you are trying to make up for it on your side.

Good job.


----------



## justoffal

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been told for years that Rush tells me what to think. Even though I’ve only watched his show a hand full of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are nuts of course.   The fact of the matter is that whether Mr. Limbaugh beats the Big C or not,  some day he will hang up the Golden EIB Microphone.    But it really doesn't mean a damn thing about the Conservative Movement, and the desire for freedom, which will live forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d rather listen to Limbaugh than Hannity any day
> 
> Limbaugh does not take himself seriously, even though Conservatives do. Lung cancer is a bitch. Even though he made bad life decisions and would not have much sympathy for others......I still wish him well in his fight
Click to expand...


Meh.....he did his thing and did it his way
He had a good run...he's got the money to beat this probably... Not sure if he can make the changes or even wants to.

Jo


----------



## Meister

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been told for years that Rush tells me what to think. Even though I’ve only watched his show a hand full of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are nuts of course.   The fact of the matter is that whether Mr. Limbaugh beats the Big C or not,  some day he will hang up the Golden EIB Microphone.    But it really doesn't mean a damn thing about the Conservative Movement, and the desire for freedom, which will live forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d rather listen to Limbaugh than Hannity any day
> 
> Limbaugh does not take himself seriously, even though Conservatives do. Lung cancer is a bitch. Even though he made bad life decisions and would not have much sympathy for others......I still wish him well in his fight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.....he did his thing and did it his way
> He had a good run...he's got the money to beat this probably... Not sure if he can make the changes or even wants to.
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...

Advanced lung cancer has a 5% survival rate.  Money really doesn't enter into it.
So often it metastasizes in the brain.
This does not bode well for Rush.


----------



## petro

Tick tock on Ginsburg. Only a matter of time.
New seat for Trump to fill.

As long as we are on death wishes and all.


----------



## Meister

Clipper said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts & prayers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has become the new Don Lemon slogan of the regressive "elites" Thanks for contributing to the next conservative victory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a toss up between Rushblow & Lumpy Hannity who has spewed more hate in their careers. Hopefully, Hannity will be next. Think they'll be able to buy their way in?
Click to expand...

You're a classy sort of guy, huh?  Your relatives I'm sure are proud of you.


----------



## Indeependent

Clipper said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long before Trump denies knowing ole Rushblow now that he's no longer useful?
Click to expand...

Globalist Limbaugh had no use for Trump until he saw Trump was going to win.
Rush is a pig to the core.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> For the TENS OF MILLIONS he gave from his own pocket for leukemia research?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $5 million he raised for the Tunnels to Towers Foundation, with the Betsy Ross t-shirts.
> 
> No other radio personality I know of has been so generous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...You're confused between "raised" and "donated".
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That was $5 million raised and $5 million donated. The total was $3 million back in June.
> 
> From Dec. 2019:
> 
> Fox & Friends: Rush Announces $5 Million for Tunnel to Towers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Augustine very probably now at the top of human shit list:
> 
> View attachment 304290
> 
> ^^^^ Look at this, human shit CLAPPING that someone has cancer. This illustrates The Intolerant Left. You have to be literally the LOWEST form of creature to be HAPPY that ANYONE has got cancer and is going to die.
Click to expand...


I even can't imagine a more miserable existence than Augustine_  No friends, no loved one, just posting his Liberal thoughts at USMB.  What a sad, lonely life


----------



## Indeependent

Death Angel said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts & prayers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has become the new Don Lemon slogan of the regressive "elites" Thanks for contributing to the next conservative victory
Click to expand...

Rush’s existence has nothing to do with MAGA.
Only Hannity put his balls on the line for a full year supporting Trump.


----------



## Augustine_

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the TENS OF MILLIONS he gave from his own pocket for leukemia research?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $5 million he raised for the Tunnels to Towers Foundation, with the Betsy Ross t-shirts.
> 
> No other radio personality I know of has been so generous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...You're confused between "raised" and "donated".
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That was $5 million raised and $5 million donated. The total was $3 million back in June.
> 
> From Dec. 2019:
> 
> Fox & Friends: Rush Announces $5 Million for Tunnel to Towers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Augustine very probably now at the top of human shit list:
> 
> View attachment 304290
> 
> ^^^^ Look at this, human shit CLAPPING that someone has cancer. This illustrates The Intolerant Left. You have to be literally the LOWEST form of creature to be HAPPY that ANYONE has got cancer and is going to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I even can't imagine a more miserable existence than Augustine_  No friends, no loved one, just posting his Liberal thoughts at USMB.  What a sad, lonely life
Click to expand...

^ irony


----------



## Death Angel

Indeependent said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long before Trump denies knowing ole Rushblow now that he's no longer useful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Globalist Limbaugh had no use for Trump until he saw Trump was going to win.
> Rush is a pig to the core.
Click to expand...

He's been a longtime friend of Trump. And he's not a "globalist." You're wrong a lot when hate takes over


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

So no more cheering for the death of Ruth Ginsberg or other "libs" you hate??


----------



## Indeependent

Death Angel said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long before Trump denies knowing ole Rushblow now that he's no longer useful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Globalist Limbaugh had no use for Trump until he saw Trump was going to win.
> Rush is a pig to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's been a longtime friend of Trump. And he's not a "globalist." You're wrong a lot when hate takes over
Click to expand...

No he hasn’t.
Rush joined the Trump wagon 4 days before the election.
Levin joined at least a month before the election.
Ingraham, Hilton and Tucker were on board from day 1.
It’s apparent you don’t listen to Rush gushing over the Free Market and Globalism.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Augustine_ said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> $5 million he raised for the Tunnels to Towers Foundation, with the Betsy Ross t-shirts.
> 
> No other radio personality I know of has been so generous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...You're confused between "raised" and "donated".
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That was $5 million raised and $5 million donated. The total was $3 million back in June.
> 
> From Dec. 2019:
> 
> Fox & Friends: Rush Announces $5 Million for Tunnel to Towers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Augustine very probably now at the top of human shit list:
> 
> View attachment 304290
> 
> ^^^^ Look at this, human shit CLAPPING that someone has cancer. This illustrates The Intolerant Left. You have to be literally the LOWEST form of creature to be HAPPY that ANYONE has got cancer and is going to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I even can't imagine a more miserable existence than Augustine_  No friends, no loved one, just posting his Liberal thoughts at USMB.  What a sad, lonely life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ irony
Click to expand...

^ sad


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Biff_Poindexter said:


> So no more cheering for the death of Ruth Ginsberg or other "libs" you hate??


You mean her body double


----------



## Indeependent

Biff_Poindexter said:


> So no more cheering for the death of Ruth Ginsberg or other "libs" you hate??


RBG is a self-hating American.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Indeependent said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no more cheering for the death of Ruth Ginsberg or other "libs" you hate??
> 
> 
> 
> RBG is a self-hating American.
Click to expand...

in other words, you get to decide when its ok to cheer for the death of someone?? cool...

Well, at least you can hope that she dies before Rush does....whatever gives you comfort......

So to recap -- when yo bitch ass clutched your pearls at people not giving a fuck about Rush having cancer, that makes you a hypocrite...right?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Thunk said:


> *With talent on loan from God*!
> 
> Maybe God is recalling that loan...I sure hope not!  I'm not ready for the world to be Rushless!



It's either Divine intervention or proof god doesn't exist. Pick one.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

okfine said:


> ??? You are the moron. Twist twist and more twist.


What can I say to someone who doesn't even know what he's dealing with? You are hopeless. Fuck off.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

WillowTree said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the thread where I'm supposed to feign outrage about the injustice of a 69 year-old rich guy with a history of terrible health decisions having cancer? Remember how most of the mouth breathers in here rooted for cancer and celebrated the death of McCain? How about rooting for Ginsberg's cancer? Do y'all remember that?
> 
> No? Then I guess I hope he lives forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you link it?
Click to expand...


Use the search function, idiot. I'm not here to help you relive your own bad choices.


----------



## colfax_m

I wouldn’t wish cancer on anyone but let’s be honest, he brought this on himself.


----------



## okfine

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??? You are the moron. Twist twist and more twist.
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say to someone who doesn't even know what he's dealing with? You are hopeless. Fuck off.
Click to expand...

AHHH HAAA HA HAAAAHHH


----------



## Death Angel

Biff_Poindexter said:


> So no more cheering for the death of Ruth Ginsberg or other "libs" you hate??


Not from me, but she REALLY needs to retire


----------



## Zorro!

Rambunctious said:


> I hope they caught it early....


They didn't.


----------



## Death Angel

Indeependent said:


> Rush joined the Trump wagon 4 days before the election


Wrong yet again.

He NEVER chooses sides in a primary. When the other candidate is Hillary, he'll choose the Republican.


----------



## Zorro!

Vastator said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they caught it early....
> 
> 
> 
> He says he only has shortness of breath as a symptom. But “Advanced” has me believing that it wasn’t caught early.
> Stand by for the Left to swarm this thread with ghoulish celebration...
Click to expand...

Yup.  Sounds like stage 4.  5 year survival rate on stage 4 lung is less than 5%.  Hopefully he will surprise everyone.

Fake News CNN’s Reza Aslan responds to the horrific news that Rush Limbaugh was diagnosed with advanced lung cancer by tweeting, “Ask yourself this simple question: is the world a better place or a worse place with Rush Limbaugh in it?”


----------



## Death Angel

Indeependent said:


> It’s apparent you don’t listen to Rush gushing over the Free Market and Globalism


Yeah, I do listen quite a bit. Those of us who do, know you dont know what you're talking about.


----------



## Death Angel

Zorro! said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they caught it early....
> 
> 
> 
> He says he only has shortness of breath as a symptom. But “Advanced” has me believing that it wasn’t caught early.
> Stand by for the Left to swarm this thread with ghoulish celebration...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  Sounds like stage 4.  5 year survival rate on stage 4 lung is less than 5%.  Hopefully he will surprise everyone.
> 
> Fake News CNN’s Reza Aslan responds to the horrific news that Rush Limbaugh was diagnosed with advanced lung cancer by tweeting, “Ask yourself this simple question: is the world a better place or a worse place with Rush Limbaugh in it?”
Click to expand...

Never heard of him. Now I know why. To HELL with CNN, and I mean that sincerely


----------



## basquebromance

Rush has 30 million listeners, let's send up at least 30 million prayers per day


----------



## Death Angel

Zorro! said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they caught it early....
> 
> 
> 
> He says he only has shortness of breath as a symptom. But “Advanced” has me believing that it wasn’t caught early.
> Stand by for the Left to swarm this thread with ghoulish celebration...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  Sounds like stage 4.  5 year survival rate on stage 4 lung is less than 5%.  Hopefully he will surprise everyone.
> 
> Fake News CNN’s Reza Aslan responds to the horrific news that Rush Limbaugh was diagnosed with advanced lung cancer by tweeting, “Ask yourself this simple question: is the world a better place or a worse place with Rush Limbaugh in it?”
Click to expand...

Wow! I went to the link. Even in the Twitter universe this unknown clown is taking a beating and twitter is Far left.


----------



## Death Angel

basquebromance said:


> Rush has 30 million listeners, let's send up at least 30 million prayers per day


That's a 1/3 of the adult population.


----------



## RealDave

What comes around, goes around.

The evil piece of shit made a living out of lying to the feeble minded masses on the right.

Thousands of Trumpettes will wonder aimlessly  without their college dropout druggie telling them what to think.


----------



## basquebromance

i love Rush. he's crazy and entertaining just like me and Trump!

there's good crazy and bad crazy. Rush is good crazy!


----------



## my2¢

Nostra said:


> Rush Limbaugh announces he has 'advanced lung cancer'



Thanks for the link, I just watched the video of his announcement.  First I've listened to him for any extent in about 30 years.  While his program didn't suit my taste, like Johnny Carson was an institution to me I picture Rush as much the same to his followers.  I wish him well and hope for a day when he can unburden his listeners from this sad news.


----------



## Indeependent

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no more cheering for the death of Ruth Ginsberg or other "libs" you hate??
> 
> 
> 
> RBG is a self-hating American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in other words, you get to decide when its ok to cheer for the death of someone?? cool...
> 
> Well, at least you can hope that she dies before Rush does....whatever gives you comfort......
> 
> So to recap -- when yo bitch ass clutched your pearls at people not giving a fuck about Rush having cancer, that makes you a hypocrite...right?
Click to expand...

She is a cancer on civilization.


----------



## Indeependent

Death Angel said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush joined the Trump wagon 4 days before the election
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again.
> 
> He NEVER chooses sides in a primary. When the other candidate is Hillary, he'll choose the Republican.
Click to expand...

Let’s put it this way...He was not thrilled about Trump and now he is.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

okfine said:


> AHHH HAAA HA HAAAAHHH


Great comeback considering your mental capacity.


----------



## Indeependent

Death Angel said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s apparent you don’t listen to Rush gushing over the Free Market and Globalism
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do listen quite a bit. Those of us who do, know you dont know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...

I know lots of people who “listen” to Rush and when I ask them what Rush spoke about, they can’t quite give an answer.
Rush is a Globalist Free Market snob.
I’ll go with Tucker Carlson, Laura Ingraham and Steve Hilton over Rush any day.

Do you remember what Rush said within the first 10 minutes of his show the first day of Obama’s Presidency?


----------



## Markle

WOW!

The far-left Progressives here sure seem desperate to show their ugliest side.

I wonder how they manage to get through each day filled with so much hate.  How can they get out of bed and breathe?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

RealDave said:


> What comes around, goes around.
> 
> The evil piece of shit made a living out of lying to the feeble minded masses on the right.
> 
> Thousands of Trumpettes will wonder aimlessly without their college dropout druggie telling them what to think.


Your dim witted envy and maliciousness is easily apparent.
Are you jealous because Limbaugh actually has built something of value, and has millions of people that will pray for him
in a time of need?

While you? Not so much at all.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Death Angel said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush joined the Trump wagon 4 days before the election
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong yet again.
> 
> He NEVER chooses sides in a primary. When the other candidate is Hillary, he'll choose the Republican.
Click to expand...


You contradict yourself. This is why you never get invited to the good parties.


----------



## basquebromance

even Tulsi Gabbard has sent prayers to Rush

Nonpartisan compassionis what sets Tulsi apart from all the other candidates!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Markle said:


> WOW!
> 
> The far-left Progressives here sure seem desperate to show their ugliest side.
> 
> I wonder how they manage to get through each day filled with so much hate.  How can they get out of bed and breathe?



How do _you _do it?


----------



## edthecynic

Mac-7 said:


> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show


I called this years ago when I heard the change in his voice from his normal smooth "dulcet tones"  to his raspy gravelly cigar voice.


----------



## okfine

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> AHHH HAAA HA HAAAAHHH
> 
> 
> 
> Great comeback considering your mental capacity.
Click to expand...

"Would that you were next" and that is what you are defending as legible?


----------



## Borillar

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh announces he has 'advanced lung cancer'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED below:  It's Roswell Park Medical in Buffalo that has the collaboration with Cuba's Centro de Inmunología Molecular.
> 
> If it's non-small cell lung cancer/stage 4 he's toast. He's got maybe 6-8 months.
> This is the most common form of lung cancer, and also the most common form of cancer on the planet due to smoking.
> Just had a friend die from this last year.
> 
> Roswell Medical in Buffalo, NY.
> They adopted a drug developed in Cuba that keeps stage 4 patients alive.  Not kidding.
> If you're a fan, send him the link.
> 
> CIMAvax Lung Cancer Vaccine
> 
> My friend couldn't qualify for the trial because he had already sought treatment and had too many steroids in his system.  Their drug conflicts with steroids, which is usually the first thing a cancer doc prescribes.
Click to expand...

Rush, the arch-conservative taking a commie Cuban drug to stay alive? That would certainly peg the irony meter.


----------



## Zorro!

Death Angel said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they caught it early....
> 
> 
> 
> He says he only has shortness of breath as a symptom. But “Advanced” has me believing that it wasn’t caught early.
> Stand by for the Left to swarm this thread with ghoulish celebration...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  Sounds like stage 4.  5 year survival rate on stage 4 lung is less than 5%.  Hopefully he will surprise everyone.
> 
> Fake News CNN’s Reza Aslan responds to the horrific news that Rush Limbaugh was diagnosed with advanced lung cancer by tweeting, “Ask yourself this simple question: is the world a better place or a worse place with Rush Limbaugh in it?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I went to the link. Even in the Twitter universe this unknown clown is taking a beating and twitter is Far left.
Click to expand...

Well Hell's Bells you are restoring my confidence in humanity!  I appreciate you taking the time to check and then reporting back!






_Seeing each others humanity is the key_​


----------



## Mac-7

edthecynic said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I called this years ago when I heard the change in his voice from his normal smooth "dulcet tones"  to his raspy gravelly cigar voice.
Click to expand...

I think the culprit is all the cigarettes he smoked before switching to cigars


----------



## Zorro!

Death Angel said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s apparent you don’t listen to Rush gushing over the Free Market and Globalism
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do listen quite a bit. Those of us who do, know you dont know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...

Yup, the idea that Rush is "pro-Globalism" is like saying the Sierra Club is pro chainsaw.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

I can see why the left would celebrate.

When Chris Matthews announces he has lung cancer, I won't cry (it will have to lung or pancreatic cancer.....there is no way he can get brain cancer (have to have a brain) or testicular cancer (he has no balls)....or maybe he will get prostate cancer as he is pretty much the biggest ass on TV.

Either way....I don't wish it on him....but I won't be sad when it happens.  He's been a liar and a pariah for a couple of decades.


----------



## edthecynic

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Years of cigars and disregard for common sense health precautions.


His pushing cigars constantly on his show reminds me of Morton Downey Jr (who he replaced) pushing cigarettes but I doubt Russia will have the same death bed epiphany.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

okfine said:


> "Would that you were next" and that is what you are defending as legible?


You can't let go of that can you?

Yeah, I defend it on the grounds that it's syntax is sound. It's a touch archaic but it just means you wish you were next.
"It is the shortening of a old fashioned British idiomatic phrase: "*Would that I could*, but I can't, so I shan't." It means "I wish that I *could*, but I can't so I won't."

And it sure as hell is "legible". But that's right...you still don't understand that word, do you?

You could have looked any of this up yourself, dumb ass.


----------



## Borillar

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be an asshole, though I realize you can hardly help it.
> Tens of millions die every year from cancer. I suppose they all have it coming.
Click to expand...

It's a direct consequence of his years of smoking. It isn't as though the dangers of smoking haven't been widely publicized for decades. He knew the dangers of smoking but did so anyway. Now he is paying the price. Hope his fancy cigars were worth it to him.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

BULLDOG said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts & prayers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has become the new Don Lemon slogan of the regressive "elites" Thanks for contributing to the next conservative victory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a toss up between Rushblow & Lumpy Hannity who has spewed more hate in their careers. Hopefully, Hannity will be next. Think they'll be able to buy their way in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity will probably get butt cancer. A result of his special relationship with trump.
Click to expand...


And you'll die of oral cancer.....

You keep losing.

You keep sucking on it.


----------



## okfine

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Would that you were next" and that is what you are defending as legible?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't let go of that can you?
> 
> Yeah, I defend it on the grounds that it's syntax is sound. It's a touch archaic but it just means you wish you were next.
> "It is the shortening of a old fashioned British idiomatic phrase: "*Would that I could*, but I can't, so I shan't." It means "I wish that I *could*, but I can't so I won't."
> 
> And it sure as hell is "legible". But that's right...you still don't understand that word, do you?
> 
> You could have looked any of this up yourself, dumb ass.
Click to expand...

It is fucking jibberish


----------



## Sun Devil 92

I don't care if the left cheers...it's part of the game.

I am really hoping Ginsburg goes soon.


----------



## edthecynic

Zorro! said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s apparent you don’t listen to Rush gushing over the Free Market and Globalism
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do listen quite a bit. Those of us who do, know you dont know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, the idea that *Rush is "pro-Globalism"* is like saying the Sierra Club is pro chainsaw.
Click to expand...

You do know he was pro NAFTA!!!!

Rush's Qualifications for President
January 2, 2008
RUSH: What about NAFTA?  When Bill Clinton signed NAFTA and his wife, Hillary was against it, somebody changed his mind.  Who do you think did that?  *Remember Algore in the debate with Ross Perot, cited me as a distinguished American in favor of NAFTA.*


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

edthecynic said:


> His pushing cigars constantly on his show reminds me of Morton Downey Jr (who he replaced) pushing cigarettes but I doubt Russia will have the same death bed epiphany.


Lots of people smoked themselves into the grave: Joe DiMaggio, Humphrey Bogart, Clark Gable, Walt Disney, Betty Grable, George Harrison, etc.

He's not dead yet. People have beaten cancer. Let's not dance on his grave so soon.


----------



## edthecynic

Rocko said:


> Is he a smoker?


Does a bear shit in the woods?
He was also pushing vaping when it first came out.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

okfine said:


> It is fucking jibberish


I'm sure it is to someone with a preschooler's intellect.


----------



## okfine

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Would that you were next" and that is what you are defending as legible?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't let go of that can you?
> 
> Yeah, I defend it on the grounds that it's syntax is sound. It's a touch archaic but it just means you wish you were next.
> "It is the shortening of a old fashioned British idiomatic phrase: "*Would that I could*, but I can't, so I shan't." It means "I wish that I *could*, but I can't so I won't."
> 
> And it sure as hell is "legible". But that's right...you still don't understand that word, do you?
> 
> You could have looked any of this up yourself, dumb ass.
Click to expand...

Nonsense. Jibberish.
*1. * Unintelligible or nonsensical talk or writing.
Again, not legible.


----------



## edthecynic

Indeependent said:


> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.


Worse yet he HOPED those who voted for Obama would lose their jobs in 6 months.


----------



## Indeependent

Zorro! said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s apparent you don’t listen to Rush gushing over the Free Market and Globalism
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do listen quite a bit. Those of us who do, know you dont know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, the idea that Rush is "pro-Globalism" is like saying the Sierra Club is pro chainsaw.
Click to expand...

I listened to Rush from right after 9/11 until Obama’s first day in office.
If you don’t know Rush is a Globalist and the others I mentioned are MAGA, all I can conclude is that prior to Trump winning, you weren’t listening.
Or you own a business and liked what you heard.


----------



## Zorro!

Indeependent said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s apparent you don’t listen to Rush gushing over the Free Market and Globalism
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do listen quite a bit. Those of us who do, know you dont know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, the idea that Rush is "pro-Globalism" is like saying the Sierra Club is pro chainsaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Rush from right after 9/11 until Obama’s first day in office.
> If you don’t know Rush is a Globalist and the others I mentioned are MAGA, all I can conclude is that prior to Trump winning, you weren’t listening.
> Or you own a business and liked what you heard.
Click to expand...

I have no idea why you claim that Rush is a "Globalist".  What are you basing this on?


----------



## Indeependent

edthecynic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.
> 
> 
> 
> Worse yet he HOPED those who voted for Obama would lose their jobs in 6 months.
Click to expand...




edthecynic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.
> 
> 
> 
> Worse yet he HOPED those who voted for Obama would lose their jobs in 6 months.
Click to expand...

I was not a fan of either party and I knew Rush knew what his “listeners” wanted to hear.
Rush is an entertainer who is an expert at massaging information; he’s not society’s hero.


----------



## Indeependent

Zorro! said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s apparent you don’t listen to Rush gushing over the Free Market and Globalism
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do listen quite a bit. Those of us who do, know you dont know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, the idea that Rush is "pro-Globalism" is like saying the Sierra Club is pro chainsaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Rush from right after 9/11 until Obama’s first day in office.
> If you don’t know Rush is a Globalist and the others I mentioned are MAGA, all I can conclude is that prior to Trump winning, you weren’t listening.
> Or you own a business and liked what you heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea why you claim that Rush is a "Globalist".  What are you basing this on?
Click to expand...

What planet are you on?
Rush constantly spoke about off-shoring and business visas like it was the cat’s meow!
The others I mentioned were bashing the sell-out of Americans.
And Rush’s best line...
Being laid off is actually an opportunity on a silver platter.
Yeah...unless 100,000 people in the same industry are all laid off at the same time.


----------



## edthecynic

The Original Tree said:


> You do realize that if you call an honest man a liar, that you imperil your immortal soul to eternal judgment, right?


You do realize there is NOTHING even remotely "honest" about pathological liar and homosexual pedophile Russia Limpboy.

What happens to your soul when you call a pathological liar "honest?"


----------



## Indeependent

edthecynic said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that if you call an honest man a liar, that you imperil your immortal soul to eternal judgment, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize there is NOTHING even remotely "honest" about pathological liar and homosexual pedophile Russia Limpboy.
> 
> What happens to your soul when you call a pathological liar "honest?"
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t call Rush a liar; he *manipulated* information to get advertisement cash flow.


----------



## Zorro!

BULLDOG said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts & prayers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has become the new Don Lemon slogan of the regressive "elites" Thanks for contributing to the next conservative victory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a toss up between Rushblow & Lumpy Hannity who has spewed more hate in their careers. Hopefully, Hannity will be next. Think they'll be able to buy their way in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity will probably get butt cancer. A result of his special relationship with trump.
Click to expand...

What a vile disgusting take.  First you otherize and then you render those you otherize as less than fully human.  And you use the claim of homosexual acts to slander those you have otherized.  And I'm sure you also claim to wholly onboard with all alternative lifestyles.  Sad!


----------



## Indeependent

BULLDOG said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts & prayers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has become the new Don Lemon slogan of the regressive "elites" Thanks for contributing to the next conservative victory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a toss up between Rushblow & Lumpy Hannity who has spewed more hate in their careers. Hopefully, Hannity will be next. Think they'll be able to buy their way in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity will probably get butt cancer. A result of his special relationship with trump.
Click to expand...

That’s pretty messed up.


----------



## edthecynic

The Original Tree said:


> giving God Glory for his *talent*


For LYING!!!!!
I'm sure "Gawwwwwd-ah" loves him for doing that!


----------



## edthecynic

Zorro! said:


> What a vile disgusting take. First you otherize and then you render those you otherize as less than fully human.


Doesn't she know that only Russia LimpBoy can do that????
The Nazis depicted the Jews as rats.

May 2, 2007
RUSH:*   I am not holding Obama up as an object of abuse.*

October 9, 2008
RUSH:  *I call Obama a squirrel. What's a squirrel? Nothing but a rat with better PR.*


----------



## BoSoxGal

basquebromance said:


> Rush has 30 million listeners, let's send up at least 30 million prayers per day


God isn’t real.


----------



## Zorro!

Indeependent said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s apparent you don’t listen to Rush gushing over the Free Market and Globalism
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do listen quite a bit. Those of us who do, know you dont know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, the idea that Rush is "pro-Globalism" is like saying the Sierra Club is pro chainsaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Rush from right after 9/11 until Obama’s first day in office.
> If you don’t know Rush is a Globalist and the others I mentioned are MAGA, all I can conclude is that prior to Trump winning, you weren’t listening.
> Or you own a business and liked what you heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea why you claim that Rush is a "Globalist".  What are you basing this on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What planet are you on?
> Rush constantly spoke about off-shoring and business visas like it was the cat’s meow!
> The others I mentioned were bashing the sell-out of Americans.
> And Rush’s best line...
> Being laid off is actually an opportunity on a silver platter.
> Yeah...unless 100,000 people in the same industry are all laid off at the same time.
Click to expand...

I doubt you listened to him as much as you claim as you aren't showing an accurate knowledge of his world view.


----------



## edthecynic

JGalt said:


> He has truly been *right 99.7 percent* in his assessments.


You do know that is a LIE he made up, don't you???
There is NO Sullivan Group!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Love trumps hate!  Ha ha!  The leftist "mantra."


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

edthecynic said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has truly been *right 99.7 percent* in his assessments.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that is a LIE he made up, don't you???
> There is NO Sullivan Group!!!!!
Click to expand...


I hate to tell ya sports fan.......
But he is almost always correct.   Couldn't care less what you haters say.
His insight is astounding.  Probably have heard him make predictions etc 1000 times over 25 years or more and can't remember him being wrong.

You?....totally different story.


----------



## Indeependent

Zorro! said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do listen quite a bit. Those of us who do, know you dont know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the idea that Rush is "pro-Globalism" is like saying the Sierra Club is pro chainsaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Rush from right after 9/11 until Obama’s first day in office.
> If you don’t know Rush is a Globalist and the others I mentioned are MAGA, all I can conclude is that prior to Trump winning, you weren’t listening.
> Or you own a business and liked what you heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea why you claim that Rush is a "Globalist".  What are you basing this on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What planet are you on?
> Rush constantly spoke about off-shoring and business visas like it was the cat’s meow!
> The others I mentioned were bashing the sell-out of Americans.
> And Rush’s best line...
> Being laid off is actually an opportunity on a silver platter.
> Yeah...unless 100,000 people in the same industry are all laid off at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you listened to him as much as you claim as you aren't showing an accurate knowledge of his world view.
Click to expand...

I doubt you listen to him at all; his voice provides confronting background white noise.

By the way...
Is Rush a Republican 1st, Conservative 2nd and Entertainer 3rd these days?
That was during GW because GE certainly wasn’t a Conservative.

Of course the very first day Obama was in office Rush became a *Conservative* 1st and Republican 2nd.

And it’s amazing how no one but me caught that.

Rush is all Entertainer.


----------



## Indeependent

BasicHumanUnit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has truly been *right 99.7 percent* in his assessments.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that is a LIE he made up, don't you???
> There is NO Sullivan Group!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell ya sports fan.......
> But he is almost always correct.   Couldn't care less what you haters say.
> His insight is astounding.  Probably have heard him make predictions etc 1000 times are can't remember him being wrong.
> 
> You?....totally different story.
Click to expand...

Does one have to be a genius to know that Dems are tax and waste?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Indeependent said:


> I doubt you listen to him at all; his voice provides confronting background white noise.
> 
> By the way...
> Is Rush a Republican 1st, Conservative 2nd and Entertainer 3rd these days?
> That was during GW because GE certainly wasn’t a Conservative.
> 
> Of course the very first day Obama was in office Rush became a *Conservative* 1st and Republican 2nd.
> 
> And it’s amazing how no one but me caught that.
> 
> Rush is all Entertainer.



You apparently haven't really listened to him.
If you had, you would have had the opportunity to hear him say things and make predictions, only to have them bear out in the following months or even years.  Far more complex situations than simple matters such as you posted.

I have no reason to kiss the mans boots.  if he was a joke then so be it.  There are plenty who have come and gone.

I do think at times it requires a bit more mental capability to follow him on many topics and many of his assertions.....and that's where many people get lost.....and therefore blame him (for their lack of comprehension)

He's primarily an insightful reporter and political commentator.   He does a good job of it.  And so what if it is entertaining at times?
He will be missed by those at an adequate enough pay grade to know.


----------



## edthecynic

basquebromance said:


> Rush has 30 million listeners, let's send up at least 30 million prayers per day


If you are STUPID enough to believe that crap, then you are STUPID enough to be a DittoTard!


----------



## Crixus

miketx said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he's done to this country? You mean calling out traitors like you? He's a hero.
Click to expand...



No, the poster was trying to be classy, but cool still. Rush created a product and marketed it superbly. Like him or not, he is THE conservative talk radio guy. The way it sounded to me he is being treated for time, not a cure. Hope his last days with his peeps are good ones. Awesome ones.


----------



## The Original Tree

*And when you meet God on The Day of Wrath, Will He call you a liar, or will He say “Well done thy good and faithful servant?”

Based on what I know of you, I’m betting on the former rather than the latter.*



edthecynic said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> giving God Glory for his *talent*
> 
> 
> 
> For LYING!!!!!
> I'm sure "Gawwwwwd-ah" loves him for doing that!
Click to expand...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

edthecynic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has 30 million listeners, let's send up at least 30 million prayers per day
> 
> 
> 
> If you are STUPID enough to believe that crap, then you are STUPID enough to be a DittoTard!
Click to expand...


Well, you were too stupid to actually hear what the man said.   So there's that.

Of course, you probably believed Hillary, Obama and will believe Bernie.   

He's hated by many for being a God fearing man also.  Some just HATE that.

it's hilarious that most of these Rush Haters most likely never listened to his programs for more than a minute or two max.  Yet they are "experts" on his commentary.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't think I've ever listened to him, except for maybe a blurb or two posted here at USMB, but there is really no excuse for celebrating a person's terminal illness.  Some pretty rotten and terrible people here.  Now, I remember why I stopped posting here.  Creeps.


----------



## Zorro!

Indeependent said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the idea that Rush is "pro-Globalism" is like saying the Sierra Club is pro chainsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to Rush from right after 9/11 until Obama’s first day in office.
> If you don’t know Rush is a Globalist and the others I mentioned are MAGA, all I can conclude is that prior to Trump winning, you weren’t listening.
> Or you own a business and liked what you heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea why you claim that Rush is a "Globalist".  What are you basing this on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What planet are you on?
> Rush constantly spoke about off-shoring and business visas like it was the cat’s meow!
> The others I mentioned were bashing the sell-out of Americans.
> And Rush’s best line...
> Being laid off is actually an opportunity on a silver platter.
> Yeah...unless 100,000 people in the same industry are all laid off at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you listened to him as much as you claim as you aren't showing an accurate knowledge of his world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you listen to him at all; his voice provides confronting background white noise.
> 
> By the way...
> Is Rush a Republican 1st, Conservative 2nd and Entertainer 3rd these days?
> That was during GW because GE certainly wasn’t a Conservative.
> 
> Of course the very first day Obama was in office Rush became a *Conservative* 1st and Republican 2nd.
> 
> And it’s amazing how no one but me caught that.
> 
> Rush is all Entertainer.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.


----------



## The Original Tree

*How do you depict Jews?*



edthecynic said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a vile disgusting take. First you otherize and then you render those you otherize as less than fully human.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't she know that only Russia LimpBoy can do that????
> The Nazis depicted the Jews as rats.
> 
> May 2, 2007
> RUSH:*   I am not holding Obama up as an object of abuse.*
> 
> October 9, 2008
> RUSH:  *I call Obama a squirrel. What's a squirrel? Nothing but a rat with better PR.*
Click to expand...


----------



## edthecynic

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You apparently haven't really listened to him.
> If you had, you would have had the opportunity to hear him say things and make predictions, only to have them bear out in the following months or even years.


I hope you followed Russia's advice to "sell short" in 2009.

December 3, 2009
RUSH:  An "enlightened investor" today is selling short.


----------



## The Original Tree

*And they did.*



edthecynic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.
> 
> 
> 
> Worse yet he HOPED those who voted for Obama would lose their jobs in 6 months.
Click to expand...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Zorro! said:


> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.



Ummmmm....no....that would be me !   


edthecynic said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You apparently haven't really listened to him.
> If you had, you would have had the opportunity to hear him say things and make predictions, only to have them bear out in the following months or even years.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you followed Russia's advice to "sell short" in 2009.
> 
> December 3, 2009
> RUSH:  An "enlightened investor" today is selling short.
Click to expand...


Show me where I said he was "always" right ?  He doesn't even claim to be right ALL the time.

I would have to go back and hear that for myself.   I don't credit him as a financial guru....but certainly a political one.

I think you are referring to one of his paid advertisements for Gold at that time.


----------



## edthecynic

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmm....no....that would be me !
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You apparently haven't really listened to him.
> If you had, you would have had the opportunity to hear him say things and make predictions, only to have them bear out in the following months or even years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you followed Russia's advice to "sell short" in 2009.
> 
> December 3, 2009
> RUSH:  An "enlightened investor" today is selling short.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I said he was "always" right ?  He doesn't even claim to be right ALL the time.
> 
> I would have to go back and hear that for myself. *  I don't credit him as a financial guru....but certainly a political one.*
> 
> I think you are referring to one of his paid advertisements for Gold at that time.
Click to expand...

No he WAS being political, as he says, "everything is political." It was a political bash of Obama's stock market.


----------



## The Original Tree

*So you are cool with Jesus, Yeshua, God, The Son of God, right?*



edthecynic said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How do you depict Jews?*
> As Jewish, what about you?
> But nice deflection from Russia's dehumanization of Obama!
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a vile disgusting take. First you otherize and then you render those you otherize as less than fully human.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't she know that only Russia LimpBoy can do that????
> The Nazis depicted the Jews as rats.
> 
> May 2, 2007
> RUSH:*   I am not holding Obama up as an object of abuse.*
> 
> October 9, 2008
> RUSH:  *I call Obama a squirrel. What's a squirrel? Nothing but a rat with better PR.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

I hope Rush pulls through.  But still I wonder who will someday fill Rush's place?

Candice Owens would likely do well with her own talk radio program.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

edthecynic said:


> No he WAS being political, as he says, "everything is political." It was a political bash of Obama's stock market.



Whatever.
I hope Rush pulls through.

Just because his POV doesn't align with yours doesn't make him wrong or bad.


----------



## Markle

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> The far-left Progressives here sure seem desperate to show their ugliest side.
> 
> I wonder how they manage to get through each day filled with so much hate.  How can they get out of bed and breathe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do _you _do it?
Click to expand...


Thank you for being such an eager shining example of my point.


----------



## edthecynic

BasicHumanUnit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he WAS being political, as he says, "everything is political." It was a political bash of Obama's stock market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> I hope Rush pulls through.
> 
> *Just because his POV doesn't align with yours doesn't make him wrong or bad*.
Click to expand...

Why not, anyone whose POV doesn't align with his, HE says is wrong and bad!


----------



## Vandalshandle

g5000 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Sad news, indeed. I am sending him a "get well" card and a carton of Camels.
> 
> 
> 
> He smokes cigars.
> 
> 
> We Really Should Thank Smokers
> 
> RUSH: In our country, for the longest time, we have created a hatred for people who smoke. Some people actively despise them and hate them. We have not banned the product. We continue to sell the product, and we profit from the product. We fund children’s health care programs with the tax revenue from the sale of tobacco products. If tobacco is so deadly, if it is so bad, why does our government permit it to be sold? And the answer is —
> 
> CALLER: We tax everything. We tax everything in the United States. Everything is taxed. You’re making money from everything here.
> 
> RUSH: I’m telling you, there ought to be some measure of appreciation for people who buy tobacco products, despite the forces arrayed against them, It’s getting harder and harder to use tobacco products, unless you want to call marijuana tobacco, and you can do that anywhere, for the most part. But the fact of the matter is they have to endure a lot, the public hates them, they’re despised, they can’t smoke in places of comfort anymore, can’t even smoke outside in a park! And yet their actions and their taxes and their purchases are funding children’s health care programs. I’m just saying there ought to be a little appreciation shown for them, instead of having them hated and reviled. *I would like a medal for smoking cigars, is what I’m saying.*
Click to expand...


...because mouth cancer is so much better than lung cancer....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

edthecynic said:


> Why not, anyone whose POV doesn't align with his, HE says is wrong and bad!



lol.
You're making stuff up now.

Ok, you don't like the man.  That's fine.  You don't have to like him. 
I don't like Obama and what he did, but I probably won't use a thread reporting his serious illness to condemn him either.
"Probably"

Conversely, seems you Lefties can't resist

Knock yourselves out if that's what you need.   I'm out.

G'nite


----------



## edthecynic

Indeependent said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that if you call an honest man a liar, that you imperil your immortal soul to eternal judgment, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize there is NOTHING even remotely "honest" about pathological liar and homosexual pedophile Russia Limpboy.
> 
> What happens to your soul when you call a pathological liar "honest?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn’t call Rush a liar; he *manipulated* information to get advertisement cash flow.
Click to expand...

Isn't that just PC for lying?


----------



## Markle

edthecynic said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has truly been *right 99.7 percent* in his assessments.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that is a LIE he made up, don't you???
> There is NO Sullivan Group!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Vandalshandle

I am sure that Rush will not resort to socialists' Medicare for treatment.


----------



## edthecynic

BasicHumanUnit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not, anyone whose POV doesn't align with his, HE says is wrong and bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> You're making stuff up now.
Click to expand...

I never make stuff up1

Our Objective Is Victory
March 5, 2008
*RUSH:  *  I think, if I may be serious for a moment, we're in a war, a political war in this country, and only one side is fully engaged and that's the enemy, and *our enemy happens to be liberalism which is found in the Democrat Party.*

Our Objective Is Victory
March 5, 2008
*RUSH: *Can we talk about who these people are?  *Who are liberals?  These are people, you want to talk about perversion*, these are people who have done their best to pervert the Constitution of the United States.  These are people who have done their best to pervert the court system of the United States.


----------



## Denizen

Satan has recalled Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## edthecynic

BasicHumanUnit said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has truly been *right 99.7 percent* in his assessments.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that is a LIE he made up, don't you???
> There is NO Sullivan Group!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell ya sports fan.......
> But he is almost always correct.   Couldn't care less what you haters say.
> His insight is astounding.  Probably have heard him make predictions etc 1000 times over 25 years or more and *can't remember him being wrong*.
> 
> You?....totally different story.
Click to expand...

Yeah, because I , unlike you, actually REMEMBER what he says!

The Left Relentlessly Pushes Climate Hoax in All-Out Assault on Capitalism
September 23, 2014
RUSH:  I'm just telling you *there isn't any warming.  There hadn't been in 20 years.  There's cooling, in fact.*


----------



## BULLDOG

Zorro! said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts & prayers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has become the new Don Lemon slogan of the regressive "elites" Thanks for contributing to the next conservative victory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a toss up between Rushblow & Lumpy Hannity who has spewed more hate in their careers. Hopefully, Hannity will be next. Think they'll be able to buy their way in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity will probably get butt cancer. A result of his special relationship with trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a vile disgusting take.  First you otherize and then you render those you otherize as less than fully human.  And you use the claim of homosexual acts to slander those you have otherized.  And I'm sure you also claim to wholly onboard with all alternative lifestyles.  Sad!
Click to expand...


A classic rotten lung Limbaugh strategy, don't you think?


----------



## BULLDOG

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rush.
> People lost their jobs, careers, homes and families and he touted how great the economy was.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts & prayers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has become the new Don Lemon slogan of the regressive "elites" Thanks for contributing to the next conservative victory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a toss up between Rushblow & Lumpy Hannity who has spewed more hate in their careers. Hopefully, Hannity will be next. Think they'll be able to buy their way in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity will probably get butt cancer. A result of his special relationship with trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s pretty messed up.
Click to expand...


Hannity is pretty messed up.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

edthecynic said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has truly been *right 99.7 percent* in his assessments.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that is a LIE he made up, don't you???
> There is NO Sullivan Group!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell ya sports fan.......
> But he is almost always correct.   Couldn't care less what you haters say.
> His insight is astounding.  Probably have heard him make predictions etc 1000 times over 25 years or more and *can't remember him being wrong*.
> 
> You?....totally different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because I , unlike you, actually REMEMBER what he says!
> 
> The Left Relentlessly Pushes Climate Hoax in All-Out Assault on Capitalism
> September 23, 2014
> RUSH:  I'm just telling you *there isn't any warming.  There hadn't been in 20 years.  There's cooling, in fact.*
Click to expand...


You listen to Rush ?

Really ?

I never have ?

I tried....but could not do it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Denizen said:


> Satan has recalled Rush Limbaugh.



And Pee Wee Herman is looking for you.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Markle said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> The far-left Progressives here sure seem desperate to show their ugliest side.
> 
> I wonder how they manage to get through each day filled with so much hate.  How can they get out of bed and breathe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do _you _do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for being such an eager shining example of my point.
Click to expand...

 
And you mine. You're welcome!


----------



## edthecynic

BasicHumanUnit said:


> He's hated by many for being a God fearing man also.


I'm sure Gawwwwwwd-da him loves him for saying his talent [for lying] is on loan from Gawwwwwwd-da.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

All the best Rush.

I don't like your show.

But you started a movement that has pissed off the left for a couple of decades.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Zorro!

The Original Tree said:


> *How do you depict Jews?*
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a vile disgusting take. First you otherize and then you render those you otherize as less than fully human.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't she know that only Russia LimpBoy can do that????
> The Nazis depicted the Jews as rats.
> 
> May 2, 2007
> RUSH:*   I am not holding Obama up as an object of abuse.*
> 
> October 9, 2008
> RUSH:  *I call Obama a squirrel. What's a squirrel? Nothing but a rat with better PR.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Right before the Obama/McCain election?  Rush's comments had nothing to do with Jews and Nazis.

He was responding to Obama's slurs of McCain.

“Obama calls McCain ‘erratic.’ Well, I call Obama a squirrel. What’s a squirrel? Nothing but a rat with better PR.”

Weird how he left off the first part of the quote so that he could slander Rush as a Nazi. Sad!


----------



## edthecynic

Markle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has truly been *right 99.7 percent* in his assessments.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that is a LIE he made up, don't you???
> There is NO Sullivan Group!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

JGault was NOT being sarcastic, he truly believes there is a Sullivan Group Accuracy Ratings Group giving the pathological liar a 99+% accuracy rating!


----------



## yidnar

debbiedowner said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link yet.  Just saw it on TV.
> 
> I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone, but I'm sure we will have some here celebrating this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you saying something like that with the many on this forum wishing obama, hiilary , schiff and many other's on the left death. What goes around comes around.
Click to expand...

youve never heard me wishing for the death of anyone ! now some on the right might have bloviated about politicians that  they dont like but i doubt many would make light or celebrate anyone afflicted with what Rush has ..


----------



## Markle

edthecynic said:


> Yeah, because I , unlike you, actually REMEMBER what he says!
> 
> The Left Relentlessly Pushes Climate Hoax in All-Out Assault on Capitalism
> September 23, 2014
> RUSH: I'm just telling you *there isn't any warming. There hadn't been in 20 years. There's cooling, in fact.*



And el Rushbo was right...again.

*No Global Warming For 25 Years*
Posted on January 5, 2017 by tonyheller
Earth is the same temperature as 25 years ago. All temperature variations since then are artifacts of El Nino and volcanic eruptions.
No Global Warming For 25 Years | Real Climate Science


----------



## BULLDOG

yidnar said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i won't celebrate, but do wish he gets all the oxy he wants to make him pain free & that he passes asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get it 30 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you saying something like that with the many on this forum wishing obama, hiilary , schiff and many other's on the left death. What goes around comes around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youve never heard me wishing for the death of anyone ! now some on the right might have bloviated about politicians that  they dont like but i doubt many would make light or celebrate anyone afflicted with what Rush has ..
Click to expand...


Bullshit. All it takes is spending a few minutes to look back on what trump supporters have said. You're so used to the vile and hateful remarks from the right till they don't even register as more than every day conversation.


----------



## Zorro!

CNN’s Reza Aslan responds to the horrific news that Rush Limbaugh was diagnosed with advanced lung cancer by tweeting, “Ask yourself this simple question: is the world a better place or a worse place with Rush Limbaugh in it?”

Compare:







Tulsi has gotten more support — or at least grudging likes — from the right than her actual politics suggest she should, and there have been explanations ranging from her comparative hotness to her willingness to diss Hillary. But I think it’s also that she’s not constantly displaying the rather icky dehumanizing tropes of America’s anointed class. Instead, she seems like an actual human being who can also see the humanity in others, even those of different political viewpoints.


----------



## BULLDOG

Zorro! said:


> CNN’s Reza Aslan responds to the horrific news that Rush Limbaugh was diagnosed with advanced lung cancer by tweeting, “Ask yourself this simple question: is the world a better place or a worse place with Rush Limbaugh in it?”
> 
> Compare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulsi has gotten more support — or at least grudging likes — from the right than her actual politics suggest she should, and there have been explanations ranging from her comparative hotness to her willingness to diss Hillary. But I think it’s also that she’s not constantly displaying the rather icky dehumanizing tropes of America’s anointed class. Instead, she seems like an actual human being who can also see the humanity in others, even those of different political viewpoints.



Perhaps she should run as a Trump party member.


----------



## edthecynic

Zorro! said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How do you depict Jews?*
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a vile disgusting take. First you otherize and then you render those you otherize as less than fully human.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't she know that only Russia LimpBoy can do that????
> The Nazis depicted the Jews as rats.
> 
> May 2, 2007
> RUSH:*   I am not holding Obama up as an object of abuse.*
> 
> October 9, 2008
> RUSH:  *I call Obama a squirrel. What's a squirrel? Nothing but a rat with better PR.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right before the Obama/McCain election?  Rush's comments had nothing to do with Jews and Nazis.
> 
> He was responding to Obama's slurs of McCain.
> 
> “Obama calls McCain ‘erratic.’ Well, I call Obama a squirrel. What’s a squirrel? Nothing but a rat with better PR.”
> 
> Weird how he left off the first part of the quote so that he could slander Rush as a Nazi. Sad!
Click to expand...

Oh BULLSHIT! Russia has been calling Obama a squirrel with nothing to do with McCain. And since when is "erratic" dehumanizing????

Monday Quotes: The Man Who Runs America
October 13, 2008
RUSH:   I'm not the one promising to raise your taxes; *the little squirrel Obama* is. 

*October 20, 2008*
RUSH:  Biden says the world is going to test Obama.  What's it going to be, China taking Taiwan?  China taking North Korea?  Russia taking over a bordering country or two?  Israel being wiped off the map?  All the above?  What is it?  Biden's guaranteeing something like this.  He says it's a fair price for *electing an inexperienced squirrel* who wants ACORN to run our elections and can't wait to surrender in Iraq. * And remember, folks, a squirrel is just a rat with better PR.*

*Robot Obama* Is Cold, Not Cool
October 16, 2008
RUSH:   Like I said in the last hour, if I'd have heard one more time from the Fox All-Stars about how cool Obama was -- David Brooks said Obama is a mountain.  He's a rain forest.  You get up every morning and the mountain is just there.  I didn't see cool.  I don't see elegant. * I see somebody not even really human.*


----------



## edthecynic

Sun Devil 92 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has truly been *right 99.7 percent* in his assessments.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that is a LIE he made up, don't you???
> There is NO Sullivan Group!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell ya sports fan.......
> But he is almost always correct.   Couldn't care less what you haters say.
> His insight is astounding.  Probably have heard him make predictions etc 1000 times over 25 years or more and *can't remember him being wrong*.
> 
> You?....totally different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because I , unlike you, actually REMEMBER what he says!
> 
> The Left Relentlessly Pushes Climate Hoax in All-Out Assault on Capitalism
> September 23, 2014
> RUSH:  I'm just telling you *there isn't any warming.  There hadn't been in 20 years.  There's cooling, in fact.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You listen to Rush ?
> 
> Really ?
> 
> *I never have* ?
> 
> *I tried*....but could not do it.
Click to expand...

It is important to know who is brainwashing YOU, so yes I listen.

Funny how many DittoTards deny listening to Russia!
BTW, If you "NEVER have listened to him, then how could you have "tried?"


----------



## edthecynic

Markle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because I , unlike you, actually REMEMBER what he says!
> 
> The Left Relentlessly Pushes Climate Hoax in All-Out Assault on Capitalism
> September 23, 2014
> RUSH: I'm just telling you *there isn't any warming. There hadn't been in 20 years. There's cooling, in fact.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And el Rushbo was right...again.
> 
> *No Global Warming For 25 Years*
> Posted on January 5, 2017 by tonyheller
> Earth is the same temperature as 25 years ago. All temperature variations since then are artifacts of El Nino and volcanic eruptions.
> No Global Warming For 25 Years | Real Climate Science
Click to expand...

Wow, a denier denies warming.
First of all volcanic eruptions cause cooling by blocking the sun's rays, and for the last 25 years there have been more and stronger La Ninas in between the el Ninos and yet the global temps keep rising!





here is the actual RSS graph of global temps, not the fake "wood for trees" graph your lying source used, as you can see the thick black line is trending UP for the last 25 years!









Trends in global surface temperature by decade for 1880–2017 (top map) compared to trends for 1988–2017 (bottom map), *showing the rapid warming of the past 30 years.* Maps by NOAA Climate.gov, based on data from NOAA NCEI.

*The 10 warmest years on record have all occurred since 1998, and 9 of the 10 have occurred since 2005*. The year 1998 is the only year from the twentieth century still among the ten warmest years on record. Looking back to 1988, a pattern emerges: except for 2011, as each new year is added to the historical record, it becomes one of the top 10 warmest on record at that time, but it is ultimately replaced as the “top ten” window shifts forward in time.


----------



## Polishprince

I've been listening to the Maha Rushdie since the early 90's.   Tremendous broadcaster, tells it exactly as it is.

Libs have been trying to put him off the air for the entire time.

As far as his cancer, its really impossible to say what his chances are.   The exact staging and pathology reports weren't made public.  All he said was "advanced" cancer, locally advanced isn't as bad as distant metastases.   Ironically, "small" cells have a more negative prognosis than large cells , even though most people would think you'd want your cancer cells to be as small as possible.  But you can't tell without a biopsy.

They do a lot of new techniques nowadays in cancer treatments, and people of good will are praying for the best for the great man.

Limbaugh is a tough guy, I'm sure he took it like when James Stewart diagnosed the Duke with advanced lung cancer in the shootist.


----------



## Zorro!

Polishprince said:


> I've been listening to the Maha Rushdie since the early 90's.   Tremendous broadcaster, tells it exactly as it is.
> 
> Libs have been trying to put him off the air for the entire time.
> 
> As far as his cancer, its really impossible to say what his chances are.   The exact staging and pathology reports weren't made public.  All he said was "advanced" cancer, locally advanced isn't as bad as distant metastases.   Ironically, "small" cells have a more negative prognosis than large cells , even though most people would think you'd want your cancer cells to be as small as possible.  But you can't tell without a biopsy.
> 
> They do a lot of new techniques nowadays in cancer treatments, and people of good will are praying for the best for the great man.
> 
> Limbaugh is a tough guy, I'm sure he took it like when James Stewart diagnosed the Duke with advanced lung cancer in the shootist.


Great Post!

I looked up advanced lung cancer, that produced results for "Stage 4" which described a  5 year survival rate of less than 5%.  It was also pointed out that they don't have results yet for the new strategies.


----------



## Zorro!

*‘Great Guy’, ‘National Treasure’: President Trump and Vice President Pence Issue Statements in Support of Rush Limbaugh After Cancer Announcement*


----------



## edthecynic

Vastator said:


> Stand by for the Left to swarm this thread with ghoulish celebration...


How's this, my thoughts and prayers go out to Russia Limpboy, along with a box of cigars!


----------



## Polishprince

Our President has issued his official statement in regards to El Rushbo's illness.

“Many people do not know what a great guy & fantastic political talent the great Rush Limbaugh is. There is nobody like him. Looking for a speedy recovery for our friend!”


----------



## edthecynic

Polishprince said:


> Our President has issued his official statement in regards to El Rushbo's illness.
> 
> “Many people do not know what a great guy & fantastic political talent the great Rush Limbaugh is. There is nobody like him. Looking for a speedy recovery for our friend!”


since Tramp ALWAYS lies, that says everything!


----------



## Mac-7

Crixus said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he's done to this country? You mean calling out traitors like you? He's a hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the poster was trying to be classy, but cool still. Rush created a product and marketed it superbly. Like him or not, he is THE conservative talk radio guy. The way it sounded to me he is being treated for time, not a cure. Hope his last days with his peeps are good ones. Awesome ones.
Click to expand...

I agree that the poster was being fair to Rush and I gave him -and you - a thank you


----------



## Mac-7

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I hope Rush pulls through.  But still I wonder who will someday fill Rush's place?
> 
> Candice Owens would likely do well with her own talk radio program.


No one can replace limbaugh

he is a special talent that does not come along in every generation


----------



## JoeB131

The Original Tree said:


> I didn't know that promoting patriotism, defending national sovereignty, respecting the flag, The Rule of Law, the anthem, our Constitution, Rights Endowed by our Creator, Upholding Traditional American Values & giving God Glory for his talent, could ever be viewed as "tearing America apart"!



Limbaugh was very good at scaring stupid white people into voting against their own economic interest by getting them upset about the above.  

Then he laughed all the way back to his Mansion before he flew down to the Dominican Republic to hang with the rent-boys.


----------



## JoeB131

Limbaugh also spent years being a Big Tobacco Apologist, screaming about how horrible the Tobacco Settlement was.


----------



## Mac-7

BULLDOG said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wont even dignify that with a response.
> 
> Only to quote it so it can't be deleted...so history can see what utter filth you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay classy, fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you saying something like that with the many on this forum wishing obama, hiilary , schiff and many other's on the left death. What goes around comes around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youve never heard me wishing for the death of anyone ! now some on the right might have bloviated about politicians that  they dont like but i doubt many would make light or celebrate anyone afflicted with what Rush has ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. All it takes is spending a few minutes to look back on what trump supporters have said. You're so used to the vile and hateful remarks from the right till they don't even register as more than every day conversation.
Click to expand...

You’ll find vile remarks from both sides


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BULLDOG said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN’s Reza Aslan responds to the horrific news that Rush Limbaugh was diagnosed with advanced lung cancer by tweeting, “Ask yourself this simple question: is the world a better place or a worse place with Rush Limbaugh in it?”
> 
> Compare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulsi has gotten more support — or at least grudging likes — from the right than her actual politics suggest she should, and there have been explanations ranging from her comparative hotness to her willingness to diss Hillary. But I think it’s also that she’s not constantly displaying the rather icky dehumanizing tropes of America’s anointed class. Instead, she seems like an actual human being who can also see the humanity in others, even those of different political viewpoints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps she should run as a Trump party member.
Click to expand...

Because common decency has no place in your Party?


----------



## Mac-7

JoeB131 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that promoting patriotism, defending national sovereignty, respecting the flag, The Rule of Law, the anthem, our Constitution, Rights Endowed by our Creator, Upholding Traditional American Values & giving God Glory for his talent, could ever be viewed as "tearing America apart"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh was very good at scaring stupid white people into voting against their own economic interest by getting them upset about the above.
> 
> Then he laughed all the way back to his Mansion before he flew down to the Dominican Republic to hang with the rent-boys.
Click to expand...

Free everything given to them by the government is democrats of all colors idea of their “best interests”


----------



## JoeB131

CrusaderFrank said:


> Because common decency has no place in your Party?



Common decency means you don't throw kids into cages because their parents were trying to get them out of an awful place. 

Not feeling bad for a fat hypocrite because he's dying ironically is hardly "common decency".   Limbaugh spent years shilling for the Tobacco Industry....    I don't believe in God, but I do believe in Karma.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac-7 said:


> Free everything given to them by the government is democrats of all colors idea of their “best interests”



Again, you guys have no problem with "White People Welfare" like Social Security, Unemployment Insurance, Disability, Medicare, Veteran's Benefits.  

It's when the darkies say, "Hey, where's ours" you guys get upset. And Limbaugh was a genius at getting you upset.


----------



## Death Angel

JoeB131 said:


> Common decency means you don't throw kids into cages because their parents were trying to get them out of an awful place


Your faux outrage falls on deaf ears since you said nothing during the Obama years. They weren't "cages" then, but your language changes depending on which party is in power.


----------



## Mac-7

JoeB131 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free everything given to them by the government is democrats of all colors idea of their “best interests”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys have no problem with "White People Welfare" like Social Security, Unemployment Insurance, Disability, Medicare, Veteran's Benefits.
> 
> It's when the darkies say, "Hey, where's ours" you guys get upset. And Limbaugh was a genius at getting you upset.
Click to expand...

Social security is a democrat program that existed before I was born

and its a mandatory “contribution” from every workers paycheck

but contrary to what you may have been told, black people get the same benefits as whites

in fact you will be surprised to learn that blacks get all the same government programs that you thought went only to whites


----------



## Mac-7

Death Angel said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Common decency means you don't throw kids into cages because their parents were trying to get them out of an awful place
> 
> 
> 
> Your faux outrage falls on deaf ears since you said nothing during the Obama years. They weren't "cages" then, but your language changes depending on which party is in power.
Click to expand...

Its easy for liberals to be genuinely outraged when they are so badly misinformed by their leaders


----------



## Indeependent

Zorro! said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to Rush from right after 9/11 until Obama’s first day in office.
> If you don’t know Rush is a Globalist and the others I mentioned are MAGA, all I can conclude is that prior to Trump winning, you weren’t listening.
> Or you own a business and liked what you heard.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why you claim that Rush is a "Globalist".  What are you basing this on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What planet are you on?
> Rush constantly spoke about off-shoring and business visas like it was the cat’s meow!
> The others I mentioned were bashing the sell-out of Americans.
> And Rush’s best line...
> Being laid off is actually an opportunity on a silver platter.
> Yeah...unless 100,000 people in the same industry are all laid off at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you listened to him as much as you claim as you aren't showing an accurate knowledge of his world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you listen to him at all; his voice provides confronting background white noise.
> 
> By the way...
> Is Rush a Republican 1st, Conservative 2nd and Entertainer 3rd these days?
> That was during GW because GE certainly wasn’t a Conservative.
> 
> Of course the very first day Obama was in office Rush became a *Conservative* 1st and Republican 2nd.
> 
> And it’s amazing how no one but me caught that.
> 
> Rush is all Entertainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.
Click to expand...

The advantage of being politically independent is that I listen to every word.
It’s interesting that you are so offended concerning Rush but not affected at all by the list of Political commentators that I respect.


----------



## Indeependent

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts & prayers!
> 
> 
> 
> This has become the new Don Lemon slogan of the regressive "elites" Thanks for contributing to the next conservative victory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a toss up between Rushblow & Lumpy Hannity who has spewed more hate in their careers. Hopefully, Hannity will be next. Think they'll be able to buy their way in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity will probably get butt cancer. A result of his special relationship with trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s pretty messed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity is pretty messed up.
Click to expand...

Hannity has a low IQ.
The commentators I admire run rings around him.


----------



## Death Angel

Mac-7 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Common decency means you don't throw kids into cages because their parents were trying to get them out of an awful place
> 
> 
> 
> Your faux outrage falls on deaf ears since you said nothing during the Obama years. They weren't "cages" then, but your language changes depending on which party is in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its easy for liberals to be genuinely outraged when they are so badly misinformed by their leaders
Click to expand...

MSM parrots the talking points and liberals in unison become "outraged" as their leaders command


----------



## Death Angel

JoeB131 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free everything given to them by the government is democrats of all colors idea of their “best interests”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys have no problem with "White People Welfare" like Social Security, Unemployment Insurance, Disability, Medicare, Veteran's Benefits.
> 
> It's when the darkies say, "Hey, where's ours" you guys get upset. And Limbaugh was a genius at getting you upset.
Click to expand...

Not welfare moron

Darkies dont get social security?


----------



## WinterBorn

I am not one to wish ill, especially death, on someone.

But before all the Dittoheads get up in arms about the comments about Rush, answer me one question.

If Hillary announced she had stage 4 cancer, what would Rush say about it?


----------



## CWayne

Indeependent said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why you claim that Rush is a "Globalist".  What are you basing this on?
> 
> 
> 
> What planet are you on?
> Rush constantly spoke about off-shoring and business visas like it was the cat’s meow!
> The others I mentioned were bashing the sell-out of Americans.
> And Rush’s best line...
> Being laid off is actually an opportunity on a silver platter.
> Yeah...unless 100,000 people in the same industry are all laid off at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you listened to him as much as you claim as you aren't showing an accurate knowledge of his world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you listen to him at all; his voice provides confronting background white noise.
> 
> By the way...
> Is Rush a Republican 1st, Conservative 2nd and Entertainer 3rd these days?
> That was during GW because GE certainly wasn’t a Conservative.
> 
> Of course the very first day Obama was in office Rush became a *Conservative* 1st and Republican 2nd.
> 
> And it’s amazing how no one but me caught that.
> 
> Rush is all Entertainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The advantage of being politically independent is that I listen to every word.
> It’s interesting that you are so offended concerning Rush but not affected at all by the list of Political commentators that I respect.
Click to expand...

Interesting.  What is Hannity's IQ and where did you learn about it?


----------



## CWayne

WinterBorn said:


> I am not one to wish ill, especially death, on someone.
> 
> But before all the Dittoheads get up in arms about the comments about Rush, answer me one question.
> 
> If Hillary announced she had stage 4 cancer, what would Rush say about it?


Who knows or cares?  This isn't about Clinton. 

Hell, it isn't even about Limbaugh anymore. 

It is about acceptable hate from the left.

Sorry, wrong video.  I removed it.


----------



## Likkmee

tRump/our thoughts and prayers are with Rush and his family. May Gawd be with them during difficult times for this GREAT Amerrykin who has never been an advocate of those fake news spreaders !
MAGA


----------



## Picaro

DRopped Rush of my listening list when he made fun of Chelsea Clinton's looks. Regardless of her family's crimes and what she is now, attacking 11 and 12 year old girls is a no no in my books. Fuck Rush, he had zero character, and was just a sports announcer who got paid well to do talk radio, and didn't particularly care if he was telling the truth or not. He had no real ideology except money, he did nothing at all to contribute to society, just pandered to the GOP establishment like a good little professional suck ass.


----------



## Likkmee

Picaro said:


> DRopped Rush of my listening list when he made fun of Chelsea Clinton's looks. Regardless of her family's crimes, attacking 11 and 12 year old girls is a no non in my books. Fuck Rush, he had zero character, and was just a sports announcer who got paid well to do talk radio, and didn't particularly care if he was telling the truth or not. He had no real ideology except money, he did nothing at all to contribute to society, just pandered to the GOP establishment like a good little professional suck ass.


----------



## Death Angel

WinterBorn said:


> If Hillary announced she had stage 4 cancer, what would Rush say about it?


As a regular listener, I'm pretty sure I know. It wouldn't be what you want to think


----------



## Picaro

Likkmee said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> DRopped Rush of my listening list when he made fun of Chelsea Clinton's looks. Regardless of her family's crimes, attacking 11 and 12 year old girls is a no non in my books. Fuck Rush, he had zero character, and was just a sports announcer who got paid well to do talk radio, and didn't particularly care if he was telling the truth or not. He had no real ideology except money, he did nothing at all to contribute to society, just pandered to the GOP establishment like a good little professional suck ass.
Click to expand...


Now you can get back to licking your own ass and stealing bananas from children.


----------



## rightwinger

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been told for years that Rush tells me what to think. Even though I’ve only watched his show a hand full of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are nuts of course.   The fact of the matter is that whether Mr. Limbaugh beats the Big C or not,  some day he will hang up the Golden EIB Microphone.    But it really doesn't mean a damn thing about the Conservative Movement, and the desire for freedom, which will live forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d rather listen to Limbaugh than Hannity any day
> 
> Limbaugh does not take himself seriously, even though Conservatives do. Lung cancer is a bitch. Even though he made bad life decisions and would not have much sympathy for others......I still wish him well in his fight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.....he did his thing and did it his way
> He had a good run...he's got the money to beat this probably... Not sure if he can make the changes or even wants to.
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...

Rush came up with a persona and conservatives ate it up. It was originally tongue in cheek but the Ditto Heads thought it was real. 
Eventually, Rush just played Rush full time. 
It was a good act and he played it for 30 years. 
Unfortunately, the huge stogie was part of the persona and he has paid the price.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

WinterBorn said:


> I am not one to wish ill, especially death, on someone.
> 
> But before all the Dittoheads get up in arms about the comments about Rush, answer me one question.
> 
> If Hillary announced she had stage 4 cancer, what would Rush say about it?



What Difference Does It Make ?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

rightwinger said:


> Rush came up with a persona and conservatives ate it up. It was originally tongue in cheek but the Ditto Heads thought it was real.
> Eventually, Rush just played Rush full time.
> It was a good act and he played it for 30 years.
> Unfortunately, the huge stogie was part of the persona and he has paid the price.



*Obama* came up with a persona and leavers (lefties) ate it up. It was originally tongue in cheek, and only the ignorant took him seriously, but the Lemming Liberal Heads thought his BS was real.
Eventually, Obama just played Obama full time.
It was a good act and he played it for 8 years....unfortunately damaging the entire nation in his wake.
Fortunately, his terms ended and America can recover.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Death Angel said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Common decency means you don't throw kids into cages because their parents were trying to get them out of an awful place
> 
> 
> 
> Your faux outrage falls on deaf ears since you said nothing during the Obama years. They weren't "cages" then, but your language changes depending on which party is in power.
Click to expand...

Democrats flat don't  like it when human traffickers get deprived of their cargo.  There are buyers for those kids.


----------



## Mac-7

WinterBorn said:


> I am not one to wish ill, especially death, on someone.
> 
> But before all the Dittoheads get up in arms about the comments about Rush, answer me one question.
> 
> If Hillary announced she had stage 4 cancer, what would Rush say about it?


I am not “up in arms”

Ditto heads can dish it out but we can take it too

politics is a contact sport and next to trump I know that Rush is highest on lib’s death wish


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

okfine said:


> Nonsense. Jibberish.
> *1. * Unintelligible or nonsensical talk or writing.
> Again, not legible.


"Unintelligible" to exceptionally dense fuckers like you. Would that your head wasn't filled
with shit and dirt.

_used for saying that you wish that something were true, especially when you know that it is impossible._
www.macmillandictionary.com › dictionary › american › would-that


----------



## miketx

JoeB131 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that promoting patriotism, defending national sovereignty, respecting the flag, The Rule of Law, the anthem, our Constitution, Rights Endowed by our Creator, Upholding Traditional American Values & giving God Glory for his talent, could ever be viewed as "tearing America apart"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh was very good at scaring stupid white people into voting against their own economic interest by getting them upset about the above.
> 
> Then he laughed all the way back to his Mansion before he flew down to the Dominican Republic to hang with the rent-boys.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

CWayne said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What planet are you on?
> Rush constantly spoke about off-shoring and business visas like it was the cat’s meow!
> The others I mentioned were bashing the sell-out of Americans.
> And Rush’s best line...
> Being laid off is actually an opportunity on a silver platter.
> Yeah...unless 100,000 people in the same industry are all laid off at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you listened to him as much as you claim as you aren't showing an accurate knowledge of his world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you listen to him at all; his voice provides confronting background white noise.
> 
> By the way...
> Is Rush a Republican 1st, Conservative 2nd and Entertainer 3rd these days?
> That was during GW because GE certainly wasn’t a Conservative.
> 
> Of course the very first day Obama was in office Rush became a *Conservative* 1st and Republican 2nd.
> 
> And it’s amazing how no one but me caught that.
> 
> Rush is all Entertainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The advantage of being politically independent is that I listen to every word.
> It’s interesting that you are so offended concerning Rush but not affected at all by the list of Political commentators that I respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.  What is Hannity's IQ and where did you learn about it?
Click to expand...

Hannity is a talking points parrot.
When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?


----------



## Polishprince

Indeependent said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you listened to him as much as you claim as you aren't showing an accurate knowledge of his world view.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you listen to him at all; his voice provides confronting background white noise.
> 
> By the way...
> Is Rush a Republican 1st, Conservative 2nd and Entertainer 3rd these days?
> That was during GW because GE certainly wasn’t a Conservative.
> 
> Of course the very first day Obama was in office Rush became a *Conservative* 1st and Republican 2nd.
> 
> And it’s amazing how no one but me caught that.
> 
> Rush is all Entertainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The advantage of being politically independent is that I listen to every word.
> It’s interesting that you are so offended concerning Rush but not affected at all by the list of Political commentators that I respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.  What is Hannity's IQ and where did you learn about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
Click to expand...



I agree Hannity just isn't that interesting, and doesn't provide the original analysis that the Maha Rushdie and the Great One, Mark R. Levin provide.


----------



## okfine

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. Jibberish.
> *1. * Unintelligible or nonsensical talk or writing.
> Again, not legible.
> 
> 
> 
> "Unintelligible" to exceptionally dense fuckers like you. Would that your head wasn't filled
> with shit and dirt.
> 
> _used for saying that you wish that something were true, especially when you know that it is impossible._
> www.macmillandictionary.com › dictionary › american › would-that
Click to expand...

Aren't you wonderful. Keep telling yourself that. About all you have.


----------



## Zorro!

Polishprince said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you listen to him at all; his voice provides confronting background white noise.
> 
> By the way...
> Is Rush a Republican 1st, Conservative 2nd and Entertainer 3rd these days?
> That was during GW because GE certainly wasn’t a Conservative.
> 
> Of course the very first day Obama was in office Rush became a *Conservative* 1st and Republican 2nd.
> 
> And it’s amazing how no one but me caught that.
> 
> Rush is all Entertainer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The advantage of being politically independent is that I listen to every word.
> It’s interesting that you are so offended concerning Rush but not affected at all by the list of Political commentators that I respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.  What is Hannity's IQ and where did you learn about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Hannity just isn't that interesting, and doesn't provide the original analysis that the Maha Rushdie and the Great One, Mark R. Levin provide.
Click to expand...

Agree.  Mark provides a differing perspective that I do learn from though and enjoy. Clearly though, Rush has to pass the mantle.  For reading, one of my favorites is Randy Barnett.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

okfine said:


> Aren't you wonderful. Keep telling yourself that. About all you have.


Jealous because I have a general knowledge of the English language that is light years beyond yours?


----------



## rightwinger

petro said:


> Tick tock on Ginsburg. Only a matter of time.
> New seat for Trump to fill.
> 
> As long as we are on death wishes and all.


RBG will dance on Trumps grave


----------



## Mac-7

Zorro! said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> The advantage of being politically independent is that I listen to every word.
> It’s interesting that you are so offended concerning Rush but not affected at all by the list of Political commentators that I respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.  What is Hannity's IQ and where did you learn about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Hannity just isn't that interesting, and doesn't provide the original analysis that the Maha Rushdie and the Great One, Mark R. Levin provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree.  Mark provides a differing perspective that I do learn from though and enjoy. Clearly though, Rush has to pass the mantle.  For reading, one of my favorites is Randy Barnett.
Click to expand...

No one person can replace Rush Limbaugh

He’s one for the ages


----------



## rightwinger

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush came up with a persona and conservatives ate it up. It was originally tongue in cheek but the Ditto Heads thought it was real.
> Eventually, Rush just played Rush full time.
> It was a good act and he played it for 30 years.
> Unfortunately, the huge stogie was part of the persona and he has paid the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama* came up with a persona and leavers (lefties) ate it up. It was originally tongue in cheek, and only the ignorant took him seriously, but the Lemming Liberal Heads thought his BS was real.
> Eventually, Obama just played Obama full time.
> It was a good act and he played it for 8 years....unfortunately damaging the entire nation in his wake.
> Fortunately, his terms ended and America can recover.
Click to expand...


<sob> But......but......
What about OweBama?


----------



## okfine

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you wonderful. Keep telling yourself that. About all you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous because I have a general knowledge of the English language that is light years beyond yours?
Click to expand...

I enjoyed 1984, but you are just a poser. Get over yourself.


----------



## RealDave

Markle said:


> WOW!
> 
> The far-left Progressives here sure seem desperate to show their ugliest side.
> 
> I wonder how they manage to get through each day filled with so much hate.  How can they get out of bed and breathe?


Fuck off.  Limbaugh spewed hate.  He mocked people that had illnesses.  He is a piece of shit & good riddance when he finally croaks.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> The far-left Progressives here sure seem desperate to show their ugliest side.
> 
> I wonder how they manage to get through each day filled with so much hate.  How can they get out of bed and breathe?
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off.  Limbaugh spewed hate.  He mocked people that had illnesses.  He is a piece of shit & good riddance when he finally croaks.
Click to expand...



When El Rushbo does pass on and in the arms of Jesus, I'd love to see America honor him with a massive memorial in San Francisco Bay.  The federal government owns Alcatraz Island, it would be tremendous if the former prison there was razed and a monumental statue of Limbaugh was built there in the bay as a gift to the state of California for spawning Limbaugh's talk career in Sacramento


----------



## okfine

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> The far-left Progressives here sure seem desperate to show their ugliest side.
> 
> I wonder how they manage to get through each day filled with so much hate.  How can they get out of bed and breathe?
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off.  Limbaugh spewed hate.  He mocked people that had illnesses.  He is a piece of shit & good riddance when he finally croaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When El Rushbo does pass on and in the arms of Jesus, I'd love to see America honor him with a massive memorial in San Francisco Bay.  The federal government owns Alcatraz Island, it would be tremendous if the former prison there was razed and a monumental statue of Limbaugh was built there in the bay as a gift to the state of California for spawning Limbaugh's talk career in Sacramento
Click to expand...

It would be target practice for seagulls.


----------



## Zorro!

Indeependent said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why you claim that Rush is a "Globalist".  What are you basing this on?
> 
> 
> 
> What planet are you on?
> Rush constantly spoke about off-shoring and business visas like it was the cat’s meow!
> The others I mentioned were bashing the sell-out of Americans.
> And Rush’s best line...
> Being laid off is actually an opportunity on a silver platter.
> Yeah...unless 100,000 people in the same industry are all laid off at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you listened to him as much as you claim as you aren't showing an accurate knowledge of his world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you listen to him at all; his voice provides confronting background white noise.
> 
> By the way...
> Is Rush a Republican 1st, Conservative 2nd and Entertainer 3rd these days?
> That was during GW because GE certainly wasn’t a Conservative.
> 
> Of course the very first day Obama was in office Rush became a *Conservative* 1st and Republican 2nd.
> 
> And it’s amazing how no one but me caught that.
> 
> Rush is all Entertainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The advantage of being politically independent is that I listen to every word.
> It’s interesting that you are so offended concerning Rush but not affected at all by the list of Political commentators that I respect.
Click to expand...

Actually it isn't.  There is nothing mutually exclusive about
i) being offended by what is being directed at Rush.
ii) being interested in the list of political commentators that you find interesting.

Post it, I would be glad to look it over.


----------



## Zorro!

CrusaderFrank said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN’s Reza Aslan responds to the horrific news that Rush Limbaugh was diagnosed with advanced lung cancer by tweeting, “Ask yourself this simple question: is the world a better place or a worse place with Rush Limbaugh in it?”
> 
> Compare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulsi has gotten more support — or at least grudging likes — from the right than her actual politics suggest she should, and there have been explanations ranging from her comparative hotness to her willingness to diss Hillary. But I think it’s also that she’s not constantly displaying the rather icky dehumanizing tropes of America’s anointed class. Instead, she seems like an actual human being who can also see the humanity in others, even those of different political viewpoints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps she should run as a Trump party member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because common decency has no place in your Party?
Click to expand...

They hate us and view us as less that fully human.  They cheer the attacks on our rights as human beings.

University refuses to clarify posting policy after claiming conservative group was in violation of it. But what makes this fun is the novel excuse:

“A public university in northern Virginia is refusing to clarify its flyer posting policy following its claims that a campus conservative group was in violation of that policy. The school cited ongoing concerns regarding the coronavirus as the reason it could not comment.”​
A public university can't comment on suppressing the viewpoint of members of their student body that hold political views that differ from the Administration, and they can't comment because of the CORONAVIRUS?!?!

Oh, there needs to be more lawsuits directed at these lying, stuff with taxpayer dollars, clowns!


----------



## Death Angel

The libs here (most of tut them anyway) are exactly what they claim to hate in their manufactured "Rush Limbaugh"


----------



## Zorro!

Death Angel said:


> The libs here (most of tut them anyway) are exactly what they claim to hate in their manufactured "Rush Limbaugh"


Yup.  And they are getting what is coming to them!

GOP the Big Winner After Democrats’ Iowa Caucus Cock-Up. 

“With the impeachment circus wrapping up in the worst possible fashion for the Democrats, this wasn’t the kind of publicity they needed. The party elders headed into Monday believing that a likely Bernie Sanders win would have been the worst-case scenario for them. Welcome to Democratic luck in the Trump era, ladies and gentlemen.”​
I haven’t looked forward to a State of the Union Address so much since never.

I need to get rolling so I can catch Rush if he is on!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Polishprince said:


> I've been listening to the Maha Rushdie since the early 90's.   Tremendous broadcaster, tells it exactly as it is.
> 
> Libs have been trying to put him off the air for the entire time.
> 
> As far as his cancer, its really impossible to say what his chances are.   The exact staging and pathology reports weren't made public.  All he said was "advanced" cancer, locally advanced isn't as bad as distant metastases.   Ironically, "small" cells have a more negative prognosis than large cells , even though most people would think you'd want your cancer cells to be as small as possible.  But you can't tell without a biopsy.
> 
> They do a lot of new techniques nowadays in cancer treatments, and people of good will are praying for the best for the great man.
> 
> Limbaugh is a tough guy, I'm sure he took it like when James Stewart diagnosed the Duke with advanced lung cancer in the shootist.



Maybe oxycodone will help....


----------



## Indeependent

Zorro! said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What planet are you on?
> Rush constantly spoke about off-shoring and business visas like it was the cat’s meow!
> The others I mentioned were bashing the sell-out of Americans.
> And Rush’s best line...
> Being laid off is actually an opportunity on a silver platter.
> Yeah...unless 100,000 people in the same industry are all laid off at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you listened to him as much as you claim as you aren't showing an accurate knowledge of his world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you listen to him at all; his voice provides confronting background white noise.
> 
> By the way...
> Is Rush a Republican 1st, Conservative 2nd and Entertainer 3rd these days?
> That was during GW because GE certainly wasn’t a Conservative.
> 
> Of course the very first day Obama was in office Rush became a *Conservative* 1st and Republican 2nd.
> 
> And it’s amazing how no one but me caught that.
> 
> Rush is all Entertainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The advantage of being politically independent is that I listen to every word.
> It’s interesting that you are so offended concerning Rush but not affected at all by the list of Political commentators that I respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it isn't.  There is nothing mutually exclusive about
> i) being offended by what is being directed at Rush.
> ii) being interested in the list of political commentators that you find interesting.
> 
> Post it, I would be glad to look it over.
Click to expand...

You’re not reading my posts, you’re reacting to them.
I’ve already posted them.


----------



## BULLDOG

Mac-7 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  i wouldn't have posted it otherwise.  i've seen the torture that lung cancer produces & if he makes it he makes it.  i won't shed a tear if he doesn't though & only hope that he's remains  pain free.  that's about as much humanity i can muster for a truly disgusting human being who has created as much emotional torture thru his unending lies as he could for those he disagreed with politically.
> 
> so bite me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush never did.  So fuck him and fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why we dont want leftist in power ...wishing death on people with opposing political views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you saying something like that with the many on this forum wishing obama, hiilary , schiff and many other's on the left death. What goes around comes around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youve never heard me wishing for the death of anyone ! now some on the right might have bloviated about politicians that  they dont like but i doubt many would make light or celebrate anyone afflicted with what Rush has ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. All it takes is spending a few minutes to look back on what trump supporters have said. You're so used to the vile and hateful remarks from the right till they don't even register as more than every day conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll find vile remarks from both sides
Click to expand...


Yes. Recently, Trump supporters have received some response in kind


----------



## whitehall

He shocked his audience yesterday by announcing that he had advanced lung cancer. It don't look good for El Rushbo but he overcame some tough setbacks in his life.


----------



## Death Angel

Classy Tulsi:



> "To Rush Limbaugh: I and my family send our love and best wishes to you and your loved ones at this difficult moment in your life. May your hearts and minds be filled with and strengthened by God's love," she wrote.


----------



## BULLDOG

I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.


----------



## Mac-7

I have seen people die of cancer and it a horrible experience

limbaugh is a great American who carried the Reagan message till donald trump came along


----------



## Godboy

BULLDOG said:


> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.


Hopefully thats what happens to you. Afterall, you have said plenty of hateful things and its well documented.


----------



## whitehall

BULLDOG said:


> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.


The crazy left defended the terrorist general who was killed by the drone strike but no sympathy for a radio talk show host. No surprises here.


----------



## Death Angel

Godboy said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully thats what happens to you. Afterall, you have said plenty of hateful things and its well documented.
Click to expand...

He is what he claims to hate


----------



## BULLDOG

whitehall said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy left defended the terrorist general who was killed by the drone strike but no sympathy for a radio talk show host. No surprises here.
Click to expand...


Trump deserves as much sympathy he has offered to the targets of his obscene attacks over the years.


----------



## Silent Warrior

BULLDOG said:


> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.



While Limbaug may be a loud mouth narcissistic buffoon, your comment just proves you are even lower on the evolutionary ladder than he is.


----------



## 2aguy

BULLDOG said:


> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.




Thank you.......keep talking, and showing us who the vile ones are....the ones who support gulags and prisons for those you disagree with.........

I prefer asshats like you talking and revealing yourselves..... makes it much easier to convince sane people to keep you out of power....


----------



## 2aguy

BULLDOG said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy left defended the terrorist general who was killed by the drone strike but no sympathy for a radio talk show host. No surprises here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump deserves as much sympathy he has offered to the targets of his obscene attacks over the years.
Click to expand...



Hey, shitstain....Trump never attacks first, he only responds to people who attack him....you, however, are less than a shitstain....keep it up......


----------



## San Souci

2aguy said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.......keep talking, and showing us who the vile ones are....the ones who support gulags and prisons for those you disagree with.........
> 
> I prefer asshats like you talking and revealing yourselves..... makes it much easier to convince sane people to keep you out of power....
Click to expand...

Always usta listen to Rush on way to work in the 90's.Nice alternative to "Regular" News.


----------



## petro

I see the liberals have shown up hoping for a meal...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

petro said:


> I see the liberals have shown up hoping for a meal...View attachment 304497


Yeah, usually that's Rush's job.


----------



## Clipper

Thunk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
Click to expand...

Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

whitehall said:


> He shocked his audience yesterday by announcing that he had advanced lung cancer. It don't look good for El Rushbo but he overcame some tough setbacks in his life.


like what?? being addicted to drugs??


----------



## Markle

BULLDOG said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN’s Reza Aslan responds to the horrific news that Rush Limbaugh was diagnosed with advanced lung cancer by tweeting, “Ask yourself this simple question: is the world a better place or a worse place with Rush Limbaugh in it?”
> 
> Compare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulsi has gotten more support — or at least grudging likes — from the right than her actual politics suggest she should, and there have been explanations ranging from her comparative hotness to her willingness to diss Hillary. But I think it’s also that she’s not constantly displaying the rather icky dehumanizing tropes of America’s anointed class. Instead, she seems like an actual human being who can also see the humanity in others, even those of different political viewpoints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps she should run as a Trump party member.
Click to expand...


Thank you for confirming what we already know.  That Progressives condemn even those in their own party if they show any compassion.  You're quite a prize!


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Mac-7 said:


> I have seen people die of cancer and it a horrible experience
> 
> limbaugh is a great American who carried the Reagan message till donald trump came along


Bawahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## Clipper

Picaro said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> DRopped Rush of my listening list when he made fun of Chelsea Clinton's looks. Regardless of her family's crimes, attacking 11 and 12 year old girls is a no non in my books. Fuck Rush, he had zero character, and was just a sports announcer who got paid well to do talk radio, and didn't particularly care if he was telling the truth or not. He had no real ideology except money, he did nothing at all to contribute to society, just pandered to the GOP establishment like a good little professional suck ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you can get back to licking your own ass and stealing bananas from children.
Click to expand...

Looks like Limbaugh won't have to watch his weight anymore.


----------



## Polishprince

Clipper said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
Click to expand...



Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.


----------



## Clipper

Polishprince said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you listen to him at all; his voice provides confronting background white noise.
> 
> By the way...
> Is Rush a Republican 1st, Conservative 2nd and Entertainer 3rd these days?
> That was during GW because GE certainly wasn’t a Conservative.
> 
> Of course the very first day Obama was in office Rush became a *Conservative* 1st and Republican 2nd.
> 
> And it’s amazing how no one but me caught that.
> 
> Rush is all Entertainer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The advantage of being politically independent is that I listen to every word.
> It’s interesting that you are so offended concerning Rush but not affected at all by the list of Political commentators that I respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.  What is Hannity's IQ and where did you learn about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Hannity just isn't that interesting, and doesn't provide the original analysis that the Maha Rushdie and the Great One, Mark R. Levin provide.
Click to expand...

Hannity has his head shoved so far up Trump's ass it's a wonder he can even breathe.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

blackhawk said:


> I’m sure the hate will start flowing here shortly if it has not started already.


You reap what you sow...


----------



## Polishprince

Clipper said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> DRopped Rush of my listening list when he made fun of Chelsea Clinton's looks. Regardless of her family's crimes, attacking 11 and 12 year old girls is a no non in my books. Fuck Rush, he had zero character, and was just a sports announcer who got paid well to do talk radio, and didn't particularly care if he was telling the truth or not. He had no real ideology except money, he did nothing at all to contribute to society, just pandered to the GOP establishment like a good little professional suck ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you can get back to licking your own ass and stealing bananas from children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Limbaugh won't have to watch his weight anymore.
Click to expand...


He might have to watch it more than ever.  If the Maha Rushdie is going to be having surgeries or other treatments, being in good shape is good to insure a tremendous result.


----------



## Clipper

Vastator said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they caught it early....
> 
> 
> 
> He says he only has shortness of breath as a symptom. But “Advanced” has me believing that it wasn’t caught early.
> Stand by for the Left to swarm this thread with ghoulish celebration...
Click to expand...

That's one way to lose weight.


----------



## Polishprince

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure the hate will start flowing here shortly if it has not started already.
> 
> 
> 
> You reap what you sow...
Click to expand...



In actuality, Mr. Limbaugh has been described as a "harmless, lovable little fuzz-ball" for many, many years.

His banter is described as "hate speech" merely because liberals hate it.


----------



## Clipper

Polishprince said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> DRopped Rush of my listening list when he made fun of Chelsea Clinton's looks. Regardless of her family's crimes, attacking 11 and 12 year old girls is a no non in my books. Fuck Rush, he had zero character, and was just a sports announcer who got paid well to do talk radio, and didn't particularly care if he was telling the truth or not. He had no real ideology except money, he did nothing at all to contribute to society, just pandered to the GOP establishment like a good little professional suck ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you can get back to licking your own ass and stealing bananas from children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Limbaugh won't have to watch his weight anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He might have to watch it more than ever.  If the Maha Rushdie is going to be having surgeries or other treatments, being in good shape is good to insure a tremendous result.
Click to expand...

He's got a shapely bod like Trump. Fat gut, double chin, big ass, lard rolls, breathes out of his ass. Put a bag over their head you couldn't tell one from the other.


----------



## Clipper

Polishprince said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure the hate will start flowing here shortly if it has not started already.
> 
> 
> 
> You reap what you sow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In actuality, Mr. Limbaugh has been described as a "harmless, lovable little fuzz-ball" for many, many years.
> 
> His banter is described as "hate speech" merely because liberals hate it.
Click to expand...

By his 3 ex wives now that they're rid of him.


----------



## edthecynic

Polishprince said:


> In actuality, Mr. Limbaugh has been described as a "harmless, lovable little fuzz-ball" for many, many years.


In actuality, only he describes himself that way, and he is a pathological liar.


----------



## Markle

JoeB131 said:


> Limbaugh was very good at scaring stupid white people into voting against their own economic interest by getting them upset about the above.
> 
> Then he laughed all the way back to his Mansion before he flew down to the Dominican Republic to hang with the rent-boys.



You're one sick puppy, seek help, please!

Voting against our own economic interest?  Really?

*The Unemployment Rate Does Not Signal A Recession*
Update - October 4, 2019
Oct. 4, 2019 10:29 AM ET

|The Unemployment Rate Does Not Signal A Recession: Update - October 4, 2019 | Seeking Alpha

###

*Steve Moore: Middle-class Incomes Surge More Than $5,000 Under Trump Economy*
BY PETER VICENZI
10/07/2019

Steve Moore: Middle-class Incomes Surge More Than $5,000 Under Trump Economy | FreedomWorks

###

*Younger and Minority Workers Lead Wage Gains as Expansion Ages*
Oct. 17, 2019, 8:59 AM

A tightening labor market with U.S. unemployment rate at a 50-year low is starting to result in higher wages for full-time workers, including younger people and minorities whose pay has lagged.

Median weekly earnings for Americans in the third quarter rose 3.6% to $919, outpacing inflation, the U.S. Labor Department reported Wednesday. Earnings for those aged 25 to 54, in their prime working years, rose by 5%, the fastest rate of growth in recent years.

Younger and Minority Workers Lead Wage Gains as Expansion Ages

###

*ECONOMY
Record-low black unemployment cheered by black activists*
Published 1 month ago on September 9, 2019

[...]

“Love him or hate him, this is an incredible economic accomplishment for the President and a tremendous benefit for American blacks,” said Project 21 member Derryck Green.

Along with a reported third straight month of 3.7 percent overall unemployment, the federal Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) August jobs report noted that the overall black unemployment rate fell half-a-percent to 5.5 percent. This is the lowest black unemployment rate ever recorded. BLS began reporting employment statistics by race in 1972. And with overall white unemployment at 3.4 percent, it is also the smallest reported gap between the races ever in terms of joblessness. Until recently, the racial employment disparity between blacks and whites has generally held to a 2-1 margin.

Record-low black unemployment cheered by black activists

###

*Help wanted: Too many jobs and not enough workers in most states*
Tim Henderson, Stateline Published 8:00 a.m. CT Oct. 15, 2019 | Updated 7:10 p.m. CT Oct. 15, 2019

In 39 states, there are more jobs than people looking for them, according to a Stateline analysis of June hiring and employment data from the federal Bureau of Labor Statistics.

Help wanted: Too many jobs and not enough workers in most states

###

*America Created 266,000 Jobs in November*
JOHN CARNEY  6 Dec 2019

The imaginary recession of 2019 is over.

The U.S. economy added 266,000 jobs for the month and the unemployment rate fell to 3.5 percent, matching the lowest level in 50 years.

Economists had expected the economy to add 180,000 jobs and for unemployment to remain unchanged at 3.6 percent, according to Econoday.

Adding to the picture of strength for the labor market, previous jobs numbers were revised up. September’s figure was revised up by 13,000 to 193,000. October was revised up by 28,000 to 156,000. Together, that adds 41,000 more jobs than previously reported.

[...]

Average hourly wages are up 3.14 percent compared with last year, above economist expectations.  In manufacturing, the average workweek increased by 0.1 hour to 40.5 hours. Average hourly ages of private-sector production and nonsupervisory employees rose by 7 cents in the month to $23.83, a 0.22 percent gain.

[...]

America Created 266,000 Jobs in November

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...economy-added-jobs-jobless-rate-fell-percent/

Wall Street soars after economy added robust 266,000 jobs in November

###

*USMCA: Agreement reached on Nafta trade deal replacement*
10 December 2019

*The US, Mexico and Canada have finalised a trade deal that will replace the 25-year-old North American Free Trade Agreement (Nafta).*

Agreement reached on Nafta trade deal replacement

###

*The November hiring surge pushed incomes for Americans higher last month*.
by JOHN CARNEY
20 Dec 2019

Incomes rose by half a percentage point in November, above economists’ forecasts and much better than the soft readings in September and October. This was the strongest gain since July, according to data from the Commerce Department on Friday.

Consumer spending rose at a 0.4 percent annual rate last month, led by a jump in spending on big-ticket durable goods like autos and appliances.

The higher spending is not due to rising prices. Inflation, as measured by the Federal Reserve’s preferred price indicator, is still running well below the Fed’s 2 percent target. It came in at just 1.5 percent for November compared with a year ago.

And despite the rise in consumer spending, Americans are saving more. The saving rate edged up to 7.9 percent of after-tax income in November.

Christmas Cheer: Incomes Jumps Higher, Consumer Spending Soars

###

*US employment remains strong, 145,000 jobs added in December*
By JOSH BOAK AP Economics Writer
January 10, 2020, 7:07 PM

_U.S. employers downshifted their hiring in December, adding 145,000 jobs as consumer spending appeared to aid gains in the retail and hospitality sectors_

US employment remains strong, 145,000 jobs added in December

###

*Manufacturing Surveys Indicate Growth Returning to U.S. Factories*
JOHN CARNEY
16 Jan 2020

The U.S. manufacturing sector appears to be regaining its footing, suggesting the beaten-down sector may once again be expanding.

The Federal Reserve Bank of Philadelphia’s survey-based index of manufacturing activity soared to 17 in January, up from the weak 0.3 reading in December and well-above forecasts for a reading of 3.0.

Manufacturing Surveys Indicate Growth Returning to U.S. Factories

###

*Merry Christmas: Retail Sales Grew at Healthy Pace in December*
16 Jan 2020

Retail sales rose at a healthy pace in December, a sign that a very healthy U.S. labor market and consumer optimism is continuing to support economic growth.

The Commerce Department said Thursday that retail sales–which measures sales at stores, online, and in restaurants–increased a seasonally adjusted three-tenths of a percentage point in December compared with November to $529.6 billion. That was in line with the consensus forecast.

Merry Christmas: Retail Sales Grew at Healthy Pace in December

###

*US-China phase 1 trade deal: Beijing agrees to buy $200 billion in US products* 
By Michelle Toh, CNN Business 
11 hrs ago  [Jan 16. 2020]

China has agreed to buy hundreds of billions of dollars worth of products from the United States as part of their "phase one" trade deal.
The agreement signed Wednesday will have Beijing purchase an additional $200 billion of US goods and services over the next two years.

The increase in purchases will be compared to 2017, before the trade war started. China imported over $185 billion in total US goods and services that year.

In exchange, Washington has agreed to reduce tariffs on $120 billion in Chinese products from 15% to 7.5%.

Taken together, the phased purchases by China would result in a dramatic surge in US exports. Total exports to China would increase to over $260 billion in 2020, and roughly $310 billion in 2021 if the deal holds

US-China phase 1 trade deal: Beijing agrees to buy $200 billion in US products

###

*HAH! President Trump Invited Minnesota Hog Farmers toUSMCA Signing Ceremony — But NOT Nancy Pelosi*
 by Jim Hoft January 29, 2020

President Trump *signed the historic USMCA Trade Agreement* on Wednesday at the White House.

The trade agreement replaces the disastrous NAFTA agreement signed into law during the Clinton years.

*President Trump invited Minnesota Republicans and Minnesota hog farmers to the White House for the signing ceremony today.*

HAH! President Trump Invited Minnesota Hog Farmers to USMCA Signing Ceremony -- But NOT Nancy Pelosi

More?


----------



## Clipper

Markle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh was very good at scaring stupid white people into voting against their own economic interest by getting them upset about the above.
> 
> Then he laughed all the way back to his Mansion before he flew down to the Dominican Republic to hang with the rent-boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're one sick puppy, seek help, please!
> 
> Voting against our own economic interest?  Really?
> 
> *The Unemployment Rate Does Not Signal A Recession*
> Update - October 4, 2019
> Oct. 4, 2019 10:29 AM ET
> 
> |The Unemployment Rate Does Not Signal A Recession: Update - October 4, 2019 | Seeking Alpha
> 
> ###
> 
> *Steve Moore: Middle-class Incomes Surge More Than $5,000 Under Trump Economy*
> BY PETER VICENZI
> 10/07/2019
> 
> Steve Moore: Middle-class Incomes Surge More Than $5,000 Under Trump Economy | FreedomWorks
> 
> ###
> 
> *Younger and Minority Workers Lead Wage Gains as Expansion Ages*
> Oct. 17, 2019, 8:59 AM
> 
> A tightening labor market with U.S. unemployment rate at a 50-year low is starting to result in higher wages for full-time workers, including younger people and minorities whose pay has lagged.
> 
> Median weekly earnings for Americans in the third quarter rose 3.6% to $919, outpacing inflation, the U.S. Labor Department reported Wednesday. Earnings for those aged 25 to 54, in their prime working years, rose by 5%, the fastest rate of growth in recent years.
> 
> Younger and Minority Workers Lead Wage Gains as Expansion Ages
> 
> ###
> 
> *ECONOMY
> Record-low black unemployment cheered by black activists*
> Published 1 month ago on September 9, 2019
> 
> [...]
> 
> “Love him or hate him, this is an incredible economic accomplishment for the President and a tremendous benefit for American blacks,” said Project 21 member Derryck Green.
> 
> Along with a reported third straight month of 3.7 percent overall unemployment, the federal Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) August jobs report noted that the overall black unemployment rate fell half-a-percent to 5.5 percent. This is the lowest black unemployment rate ever recorded. BLS began reporting employment statistics by race in 1972. And with overall white unemployment at 3.4 percent, it is also the smallest reported gap between the races ever in terms of joblessness. Until recently, the racial employment disparity between blacks and whites has generally held to a 2-1 margin.
> 
> Record-low black unemployment cheered by black activists
> 
> ###
> 
> *Help wanted: Too many jobs and not enough workers in most states*
> Tim Henderson, Stateline Published 8:00 a.m. CT Oct. 15, 2019 | Updated 7:10 p.m. CT Oct. 15, 2019
> 
> In 39 states, there are more jobs than people looking for them, according to a Stateline analysis of June hiring and employment data from the federal Bureau of Labor Statistics.
> 
> Help wanted: Too many jobs and not enough workers in most states
> 
> ###
> 
> *America Created 266,000 Jobs in November*
> JOHN CARNEY  6 Dec 2019
> 
> The imaginary recession of 2019 is over.
> 
> The U.S. economy added 266,000 jobs for the month and the unemployment rate fell to 3.5 percent, matching the lowest level in 50 years.
> 
> Economists had expected the economy to add 180,000 jobs and for unemployment to remain unchanged at 3.6 percent, according to Econoday.
> 
> Adding to the picture of strength for the labor market, previous jobs numbers were revised up. September’s figure was revised up by 13,000 to 193,000. October was revised up by 28,000 to 156,000. Together, that adds 41,000 more jobs than previously reported.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Average hourly wages are up 3.14 percent compared with last year, above economist expectations.  In manufacturing, the average workweek increased by 0.1 hour to 40.5 hours. Average hourly ages of private-sector production and nonsupervisory employees rose by 7 cents in the month to $23.83, a 0.22 percent gain.
> 
> [...]
> 
> America Created 266,000 Jobs in November
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...economy-added-jobs-jobless-rate-fell-percent/
> 
> Wall Street soars after economy added robust 266,000 jobs in November
> 
> ###
> 
> *USMCA: Agreement reached on Nafta trade deal replacement*
> 10 December 2019
> 
> *The US, Mexico and Canada have finalised a trade deal that will replace the 25-year-old North American Free Trade Agreement (Nafta).*
> 
> Agreement reached on Nafta trade deal replacement
> 
> ###
> 
> *The November hiring surge pushed incomes for Americans higher last month*.
> by JOHN CARNEY
> 20 Dec 2019
> 
> Incomes rose by half a percentage point in November, above economists’ forecasts and much better than the soft readings in September and October. This was the strongest gain since July, according to data from the Commerce Department on Friday.
> 
> Consumer spending rose at a 0.4 percent annual rate last month, led by a jump in spending on big-ticket durable goods like autos and appliances.
> 
> The higher spending is not due to rising prices. Inflation, as measured by the Federal Reserve’s preferred price indicator, is still running well below the Fed’s 2 percent target. It came in at just 1.5 percent for November compared with a year ago.
> 
> And despite the rise in consumer spending, Americans are saving more. The saving rate edged up to 7.9 percent of after-tax income in November.
> 
> Christmas Cheer: Incomes Jumps Higher, Consumer Spending Soars
> 
> ###
> 
> *US employment remains strong, 145,000 jobs added in December*
> By JOSH BOAK AP Economics Writer
> January 10, 2020, 7:07 PM
> 
> _U.S. employers downshifted their hiring in December, adding 145,000 jobs as consumer spending appeared to aid gains in the retail and hospitality sectors_
> 
> US employment remains strong, 145,000 jobs added in December
> 
> ###
> 
> *Manufacturing Surveys Indicate Growth Returning to U.S. Factories*
> JOHN CARNEY
> 16 Jan 2020
> 
> The U.S. manufacturing sector appears to be regaining its footing, suggesting the beaten-down sector may once again be expanding.
> 
> The Federal Reserve Bank of Philadelphia’s survey-based index of manufacturing activity soared to 17 in January, up from the weak 0.3 reading in December and well-above forecasts for a reading of 3.0.
> 
> Manufacturing Surveys Indicate Growth Returning to U.S. Factories
> 
> ###
> 
> *Merry Christmas: Retail Sales Grew at Healthy Pace in December*
> 16 Jan 2020
> 
> Retail sales rose at a healthy pace in December, a sign that a very healthy U.S. labor market and consumer optimism is continuing to support economic growth.
> 
> The Commerce Department said Thursday that retail sales–which measures sales at stores, online, and in restaurants–increased a seasonally adjusted three-tenths of a percentage point in December compared with November to $529.6 billion. That was in line with the consensus forecast.
> 
> Merry Christmas: Retail Sales Grew at Healthy Pace in December
> 
> ###
> 
> *US-China phase 1 trade deal: Beijing agrees to buy $200 billion in US products*
> By Michelle Toh, CNN Business
> 11 hrs ago  [Jan 16. 2020]
> 
> China has agreed to buy hundreds of billions of dollars worth of products from the United States as part of their "phase one" trade deal.
> The agreement signed Wednesday will have Beijing purchase an additional $200 billion of US goods and services over the next two years.
> 
> The increase in purchases will be compared to 2017, before the trade war started. China imported over $185 billion in total US goods and services that year.
> 
> In exchange, Washington has agreed to reduce tariffs on $120 billion in Chinese products from 15% to 7.5%.
> 
> Taken together, the phased purchases by China would result in a dramatic surge in US exports. Total exports to China would increase to over $260 billion in 2020, and roughly $310 billion in 2021 if the deal holds
> 
> US-China phase 1 trade deal: Beijing agrees to buy $200 billion in US products
> 
> ###
> 
> *HAH! President Trump Invited Minnesota Hog Farmers toUSMCA Signing Ceremony — But NOT Nancy Pelosi*
> by Jim Hoft January 29, 2020
> 
> President Trump *signed the historic USMCA Trade Agreement* on Wednesday at the White House.
> 
> The trade agreement replaces the disastrous NAFTA agreement signed into law during the Clinton years.
> 
> *President Trump invited Minnesota Republicans and Minnesota hog farmers to the White House for the signing ceremony today.*
> 
> HAH! President Trump Invited Minnesota Hog Farmers to USMCA Signing Ceremony -- But NOT Nancy Pelosi
> 
> More?
Click to expand...

Steven Moore? BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!?


----------



## Death Angel

Clipper said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
Click to expand...

Got a clip of him actually saying that? I used to listen to him daily in the early years and I never heard that. Prove you're not the liar I know you are.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

To recap....the same folks clutching their pearls over how everyone isn't heaping praise and T's and P's on Rush -- are the same folks who fantasize daily about this woman dying...


----------



## Markle

WinterBorn said:


> If Hillary announced she had stage 4 cancer, what would Rush say about it?



He would show class and compassion.  Some of his many strengths!


----------



## Clipper

whitehall said:


> He shocked his audience yesterday by announcing that he had advanced lung cancer. It don't look good for El Rushbo but he overcame some tough setbacks in his life.


Like when his 3 wives gave him his walking papers?


----------



## Clipper

Death Angel said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a clip of him actually saying that? I used to listen to him daily in the early years and I never heard that. Prove you're not the liar I know you are.
Click to expand...

So you listened to him every day for 3 hours for 30 years, fuckwad? I heard him claim it more then once, dickweed.


----------



## francoHFW

alang1216 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
Click to expand...

And retirement...


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And retirement...
Click to expand...

And a newfound respect for the facts and Truth for a change....


----------



## Polishprince

Clipper said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> He shocked his audience yesterday by announcing that he had advanced lung cancer. It don't look good for El Rushbo but he overcame some tough setbacks in his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like when his 3 wives gave him his walking papers?
Click to expand...



Divorce can be a very stressful time for a lot of men


----------



## blackhawk

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure the hate will start flowing here shortly if it has not started already.
> 
> 
> 
> You reap what you sow...
Click to expand...

Lot of people on here should think about that.


----------



## Polishprince

francoHFW said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And retirement...
Click to expand...



Mr. Limbaugh has already said that retirement is out of the question for him.

Hell, he didn't even allow his profound Deafness to stop him, he's probably the greatest Deaf radio announcer in the history of the medium.  He's modern day Beethoven, who did his greatest work in composing when deaf as a door nail


----------



## Clipper

Polishprince said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> He shocked his audience yesterday by announcing that he had advanced lung cancer. It don't look good for El Rushbo but he overcame some tough setbacks in his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like when his 3 wives gave him his walking papers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Divorce can be a very stressful time for a lot of men
Click to expand...

Have 3 & you end up like Limbaugh. Kissing the likes of Trump's ass for attention.


----------



## Clipper

Polishprince said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And retirement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Limbaugh has already said that retirement is out of the question for him.
> 
> Hell, he didn't even allow his profound Deafness to stop him, he's probably the greatest Deaf radio announcer in the history of the medium.  He's modern day Beethoven, who did his greatest work in composing when deaf as a door nail
Click to expand...

The big C may think differently.


----------



## Polishprince

Clipper said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> He shocked his audience yesterday by announcing that he had advanced lung cancer. It don't look good for El Rushbo but he overcame some tough setbacks in his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like when his 3 wives gave him his walking papers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Divorce can be a very stressful time for a lot of men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have 3 & you end up like Limbaugh. Kissing the likes of Trump's ass for attention.
Click to expand...



Limbaugh was a tremendous broadcaster long before Trump entered politics.


----------



## Indeependent

Polishprince said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> He shocked his audience yesterday by announcing that he had advanced lung cancer. It don't look good for El Rushbo but he overcame some tough setbacks in his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Like when his 3 wives gave him his walking papers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Divorce can be a very stressful time for a lot of men
Click to expand...

When you marry anyone who works 24/7 it’s going to end up in divorce.


----------



## Cellblock2429

alang1216 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
Click to expand...

/——/ My wife has incurable cancer and I’ve seen her suffering first hand. I wouldn’t wish it anyone.


----------



## Polishprince

Clipper said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And retirement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Limbaugh has already said that retirement is out of the question for him.
> 
> Hell, he didn't even allow his profound Deafness to stop him, he's probably the greatest Deaf radio announcer in the history of the medium.  He's modern day Beethoven, who did his greatest work in composing when deaf as a door nail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The big C may think differently.
Click to expand...



Like all men, the Maha Rushdie will leave this mortal coil sooner or later.

However, Alex Trebek has been suffering from stage IV cancer and is still on the air, I think we can expect the same from Rush.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Death Angel said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a clip of him actually saying that? I used to listen to him daily in the early years and I never heard that. Prove you're not the liar I know you are.
Click to expand...

All I remember him saying was how he should get a medal for being a smoker -- because of how tobacco is taxed and how those tax dollars go to paying for evil liberal plots like cancer research....

*"Smokers aren’t killing anybody,” the conservative host added. 'Except themselves,” the caller noted. “Yeah, but how long does it take?” Limbaugh scoffed. “There’s no even major sickness component associated with secondhand smoke. It may irritate you, and you may not like it, but it will not make you sick, and it will not kill you.  *

*'Firsthand smoke takes 50 years to kill people, if it does,” he continued. “Not everybody that smokes gets cancer. Now, it’s true that everybody who smokes dies, but so does everyone who eats carrots"*
*
Rush Limbaugh Has Advanced Lung Cancer Now. But Then, He Asked For 'A Medal For Smoking'*

Now Rush knew what he was signing up for when he decided to smoke for decades, not even he denies the health implications that comes with smoking....but him joking about how smokers should get medals is just a joke...

However, him demonizing drug addicts and saying they are all criminals and should be sent up the river, despite him trivializing "liberal policies" that stressed providing treatment and not focusing strictly on punishment -- it wasn't until Rush himself got exposed for being addicted to drugs for years -- that is when he changes his tune.....

Limbaugh reaches settlement in drugs case


----------



## Indeependent

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a clip of him actually saying that? I used to listen to him daily in the early years and I never heard that. Prove you're not the liar I know you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I remember him saying was how he should get a medal for being a smoker -- because of how tobacco is taxed and how those tax dollars go to paying for evil liberal plots like cancer research....
> 
> *"Smokers aren’t killing anybody,” the conservative host added. 'Except themselves,” the caller noted. “Yeah, but how long does it take?” Limbaugh scoffed. “There’s no even major sickness component associated with secondhand smoke. It may irritate you, and you may not like it, but it will not make you sick, and it will not kill you.  *
> 
> *'Firsthand smoke takes 50 years to kill people, if it does,” he continued. “Not everybody that smokes gets cancer. Now, it’s true that everybody who smokes dies, but so does everyone who eats carrots"*
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Has Advanced Lung Cancer Now. But Then, He Asked For 'A Medal For Smoking'*
> 
> Now Rush knew what he was signing up for when he decided to smoke for decades, not even he denies the health implications that comes with smoking....but him joking about how smokers should get medals is just a joke...
> 
> However, him demonizing drug addicts and saying they are all criminals and should be sent up the river, despite him trivializing "liberal policies" that stressed providing treatment and not focusing strictly on punishment -- it wasn't until Rush himself got exposed for being addicted to drugs for years -- that is when he changes his tune.....
> 
> Limbaugh reaches settlement in drugs case
Click to expand...

Entertainers do what makes them money.
He is superb at what he does even if he is personally a hypocrite.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Indeependent said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a clip of him actually saying that? I used to listen to him daily in the early years and I never heard that. Prove you're not the liar I know you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I remember him saying was how he should get a medal for being a smoker -- because of how tobacco is taxed and how those tax dollars go to paying for evil liberal plots like cancer research....
> 
> *"Smokers aren’t killing anybody,” the conservative host added. 'Except themselves,” the caller noted. “Yeah, but how long does it take?” Limbaugh scoffed. “There’s no even major sickness component associated with secondhand smoke. It may irritate you, and you may not like it, but it will not make you sick, and it will not kill you.  *
> 
> *'Firsthand smoke takes 50 years to kill people, if it does,” he continued. “Not everybody that smokes gets cancer. Now, it’s true that everybody who smokes dies, but so does everyone who eats carrots"*
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Has Advanced Lung Cancer Now. But Then, He Asked For 'A Medal For Smoking'*
> 
> Now Rush knew what he was signing up for when he decided to smoke for decades, not even he denies the health implications that comes with smoking....but him joking about how smokers should get medals is just a joke...
> 
> However, him demonizing drug addicts and saying they are all criminals and should be sent up the river, despite him trivializing "liberal policies" that stressed providing treatment and not focusing strictly on punishment -- it wasn't until Rush himself got exposed for being addicted to drugs for years -- that is when he changes his tune.....
> 
> Limbaugh reaches settlement in drugs case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Entertainers do what makes them money.
> He is superb at what he does even if he is personally a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

/—-/ He’s not an entertainer. He’s a political king maker, even DemocRATs admit it.


----------



## Polishprince

Indeependent said:


> Entertainers do what makes them money.
> He is superb at what he does even if he is personally a hypocrite.




Mr. Limbaugh isn't an "entertainer" at all.   He's an advocate for peace and civility who was even nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize, following in the footsteps of MLK who the liberal establishment also hated


----------



## Indeependent

Guys..Rush *himself* admits he’s in it for the money.
Doesn’t anybody actually *listen*?
His influence is a result of crafting his art.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I was introduced to Rush back in the 1990's in Reno, when I joined a gym, only to discover that I had to listen to his broadcast on the speaker system for a full hour every day during my exercise routine. Fortunately, after 2 months, the gym declared bankruptcy, and made arrangements for all members to go to another gym without charge until their 1 year contracts expired. I like to think that Rush caused that bankruptcy. His entire act was spreading hate. There was a reason why his listeners were called "dittheads".


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.
Click to expand...

Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he's done to this country? You mean calling out traitors like you? He's a hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pandering to the ignorant like you to make big bucks.
> 
> | PolitiFact
> 
> Karma sucks.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
Click to expand...


If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!


----------



## OnePercenter

debbiedowner said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t know you can get lung cancer from smoking cigars. I thought that gives you oral cancer only
> 
> 
> Prayers up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he inhales, yes.  Smoke is smoke, besides he might enjoy cigarettes when he's not in front of a camera or mic.
> But this type of cancer is brutal.  He needs to get to a drug trial and away from the piranha oncologists who are going to soak him, because I doubt with his wealth he carries health insurance.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably on Medicare he's 69.
Click to expand...


I'm sure he's got much better healthcare through his corporation than medicare.


----------



## Indeependent

Vandalshandle said:


> I was introduced to Rush back in the 1990's in Reno, when I joined a gym, only to discover that I had to listen to his broadcast on the speaker system for a full hour every day during my exercise routine. Fortunately, after 2 months, the gym declared bankruptcy, and made arrangements for all members to go to another gym without charge until their 1 year contracts expired. I like to think that Rush caused that bankruptcy. His entire act was spreading hate. There was a reason why his listeners were called "dittheads".


The issue is that Republicans could do no wrong.
Trump won by saying the Rs are just as bad as the Ds; and still people insist Rush supported Trump.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
Click to expand...



I never said that coffin nails were necessarily good for anyone.  

Just that they aren't the cause of ALL cancer and they aren't a guaranteed death sentence.


----------



## OnePercenter

Jitss617 said:


> I see a lot of rush derangement syndrome,
> 
> rush if you read this you are a great patriot! An American knight! I hope you beat this America needs your voice!



He's a purveyor of lies to entertain his low intelligence "minions."  You.


----------



## miketx

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he's done to this country? You mean calling out traitors like you? He's a hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pandering to the ignorant like you to make big bucks.
> 
> | PolitiFact
> 
> Karma sucks.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
Click to expand...

You don't accept proof.


----------



## OnePercenter

Chuz Life said:


> I  graduated from the EIB university, several years ago. It was great when I was on the road, making service calls or working on the bench. I am so grateful for having that time to listen to others too. Like Paul Harvey, Mike Pence, J C Watts and even that Air America crap the leftardz tried to compete with. LoL.
> 
> No doubt Rush and his success created a lot of jobs in radio on both sides of the isle.
> 
> Get well Rush!
> 
> Thanks again.



*I  graduated from the EIB university*

What a fool believes.


----------



## Jitss617

OnePercenter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of rush derangement syndrome,
> 
> rush if you read this you are a great patriot! An American knight! I hope you beat this America needs your voice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a purveyor of lies to entertain his low intelligence "minions."  You.
Click to expand...

Cool story


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> What he's done to this country? You mean calling out traitors like you? He's a hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pandering to the ignorant like you to make big bucks.
> 
> | PolitiFact
> 
> Karma sucks.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't accept proof.
Click to expand...


I don't accept bloviating.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
Click to expand...


Back in the day, however, a lot of physicians saw smoking as a tremendous hobby.

Over 20,000 medical doctors gave their endorsement to the Lucky Strike brand.

Stanford Research into the Impact of Tobacco Advertising


----------



## DGS49

Rush was a cigar smoker, most of whom don't inhale.  Draw your own conclusion.

He was never a "King Maker."  During the periods when I followed his program I noticed that his "influence" was non-existent, and he never influenced voters in any way.  He HUGELY encouraged Republicans in "open primary" states in 2016 to cross over and vote for Hillary in the Democrat primary.  Apparently no one did it.

There have been very few people whom he "converted" over the years.  His listeners are people who agree with his views already (which is why they listen), but he says his stuff better than anyone else.

BTW his followers are called, "Dittoheads" because he long ago discouraged callers to his program from wasting the first several seconds of their phone call telling him how great he was, and how much they liked his show.  He told them to just start with "Ditto," which would be understood as shorthand for, "I love you/love your show."  So they could quickly get to the purpose of their call.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back in the day, however, a lot of physicians saw smoking as a tremendous hobby.
> 
> Over 20,000 medical doctors gave their endorsement to the Lucky Strike brand.
> 
> Stanford Research into the Impact of Tobacco Advertising
Click to expand...



I would call it an honor to send you a box of whatever Rush smokes, free of charge!


----------



## Death Angel

Cellblock2429 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a clip of him actually saying that? I used to listen to him daily in the early years and I never heard that. Prove you're not the liar I know you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I remember him saying was how he should get a medal for being a smoker -- because of how tobacco is taxed and how those tax dollars go to paying for evil liberal plots like cancer research....
> 
> *"Smokers aren’t killing anybody,” the conservative host added. 'Except themselves,” the caller noted. “Yeah, but how long does it take?” Limbaugh scoffed. “There’s no even major sickness component associated with secondhand smoke. It may irritate you, and you may not like it, but it will not make you sick, and it will not kill you.  *
> 
> *'Firsthand smoke takes 50 years to kill people, if it does,” he continued. “Not everybody that smokes gets cancer. Now, it’s true that everybody who smokes dies, but so does everyone who eats carrots"*
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Has Advanced Lung Cancer Now. But Then, He Asked For 'A Medal For Smoking'*
> 
> Now Rush knew what he was signing up for when he decided to smoke for decades, not even he denies the health implications that comes with smoking....but him joking about how smokers should get medals is just a joke...
> 
> However, him demonizing drug addicts and saying they are all criminals and should be sent up the river, despite him trivializing "liberal policies" that stressed providing treatment and not focusing strictly on punishment -- it wasn't until Rush himself got exposed for being addicted to drugs for years -- that is when he changes his tune.....
> 
> Limbaugh reaches settlement in drugs case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Entertainers do what makes them money.
> He is superb at what he does even if he is personally a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ He’s not an entertainer. He’s a political king maker, even DemocRATs admit it.
Click to expand...

THAT is the why they have so much HATE for the man. They fear his influence.


----------



## Indeependent

Death Angel said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> 
> 
> Got a clip of him actually saying that? I used to listen to him daily in the early years and I never heard that. Prove you're not the liar I know you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I remember him saying was how he should get a medal for being a smoker -- because of how tobacco is taxed and how those tax dollars go to paying for evil liberal plots like cancer research....
> 
> *"Smokers aren’t killing anybody,” the conservative host added. 'Except themselves,” the caller noted. “Yeah, but how long does it take?” Limbaugh scoffed. “There’s no even major sickness component associated with secondhand smoke. It may irritate you, and you may not like it, but it will not make you sick, and it will not kill you.  *
> 
> *'Firsthand smoke takes 50 years to kill people, if it does,” he continued. “Not everybody that smokes gets cancer. Now, it’s true that everybody who smokes dies, but so does everyone who eats carrots"*
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Has Advanced Lung Cancer Now. But Then, He Asked For 'A Medal For Smoking'*
> 
> Now Rush knew what he was signing up for when he decided to smoke for decades, not even he denies the health implications that comes with smoking....but him joking about how smokers should get medals is just a joke...
> 
> However, him demonizing drug addicts and saying they are all criminals and should be sent up the river, despite him trivializing "liberal policies" that stressed providing treatment and not focusing strictly on punishment -- it wasn't until Rush himself got exposed for being addicted to drugs for years -- that is when he changes his tune.....
> 
> Limbaugh reaches settlement in drugs case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Entertainers do what makes them money.
> He is superb at what he does even if he is personally a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ He’s not an entertainer. He’s a political king maker, even DemocRATs admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT is the why they have so much HATE for the man. They fear his influence.
Click to expand...

To be a Liberal commentator...
“He’s a poopy head!”


----------



## OnePercenter

Jitss617 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of rush derangement syndrome,
> 
> rush if you read this you are a great patriot! An American knight! I hope you beat this America needs your voice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a purveyor of lies to entertain his low intelligence "minions."  You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story
Click to expand...


Thank You, minion.


----------



## Jitss617

OnePercenter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of rush derangement syndrome,
> 
> rush if you read this you are a great patriot! An American knight! I hope you beat this America needs your voice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a purveyor of lies to entertain his low intelligence "minions."  You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You, minion.
Click to expand...

Your welcome


----------



## francoHFW

Polishprince said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And retirement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Limbaugh has already said that retirement is out of the question for him.
> 
> Hell, he didn't even allow his profound Deafness to stop him, he's probably the greatest Deaf radio announcer in the history of the medium.  He's modern day Beethoven, who did his greatest work in composing when deaf as a door nail
Click to expand...

Well he does lie non-stop so I wouldn't take that too seriously....


----------



## OnePercenter

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
Click to expand...


Also, he is/was an opioid drug abuser.


----------



## OnePercenter

Jitss617 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of rush derangement syndrome,
> 
> rush if you read this you are a great patriot! An American knight! I hope you beat this America needs your voice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a purveyor of lies to entertain his low intelligence "minions."  You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You, minion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome
Click to expand...


I take it you are English as a second language.


----------



## Polishprince

OnePercenter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, he is/was an opioid drug abuser.
Click to expand...



So?

Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?


----------



## OnePercenter

Polishprince said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, he is/was an opioid drug abuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
Click to expand...


Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.


----------



## Cellblock2429

francoHFW said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And retirement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Limbaugh has already said that retirement is out of the question for him.
> 
> Hell, he didn't even allow his profound Deafness to stop him, he's probably the greatest Deaf radio announcer in the history of the medium.  He's modern day Beethoven, who did his greatest work in composing when deaf as a door nail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he does lie non-stop so I wouldn't take that too seriously....
Click to expand...

/—-/ You throw the Liar charge around with no proof making you a sad little man.


----------



## Mac-7

Cellblock2429 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ My wife has incurable cancer and I’ve seen her suffering first hand. I wouldn’t wish it anyone.
Click to expand...

You have my sympathy

a few years ago I had a bad chest cold and the doctor ordered xrays

what he found were some very suspicious spots and I was sent to the cancer hospital for closer examination

just sitting in the waiting room and seeing the condition of the other patients scared the hell out of me

after a month of not knowing, the cancer doctor told me I did not have cancer

even though the Big C missed me this time I know a little of what cancer patients are going though

And I thank God for every day He chooses to give me


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he's done to this country? You mean calling out traitors like you? He's a hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pandering to the ignorant like you to make big bucks.
> 
> | PolitiFact
> 
> Karma sucks.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
Click to expand...

We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long 

So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, he is/was an opioid drug abuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
Click to expand...

What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?

do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Indeependent said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was introduced to Rush back in the 1990's in Reno, when I joined a gym, only to discover that I had to listen to his broadcast on the speaker system for a full hour every day during my exercise routine. Fortunately, after 2 months, the gym declared bankruptcy, and made arrangements for all members to go to another gym without charge until their 1 year contracts expired. I like to think that Rush caused that bankruptcy. His entire act was spreading hate. There was a reason why his listeners were called "dittheads".
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is that Republicans could do no wrong.
> Trump won by saying the Rs are just as bad as the Ds; and still people insist Rush supported Trump.
Click to expand...

Rush will support whoever is in power - like most conservatives like him in the talk radio universe does....

Then after the disaster of whatever republican presidential candidate is done....Rush exposes himself as a hack who carried water for them...This what he said about Bush after it was no longer viable to claim Bush was a great president...

*"I feel liberated, and I’m going to tell you as plainly as I can why. I no longer am going to have to carry the water for people who I don’t think deserve having their water carried."*

The King of Talk Radio admits hes a water carrier

Basically he is saying he will worship and deify any president in power as long as he has an R by his name -- damn the facts......just idol worship...until that person no longer has power...

Or when Rush, in his duty to worship Trump and justify his exploding the debt,  let it slip out that all of that talk on cutting the debt and deficit was just republicans being full of shit as usual...

*“Nobody is a fiscal conservative anymore. All this talk about concern for the deficit and the budget has been bogus”*

After bashing Obama for deficits for years, Rush Limbaugh now says budget deficits never mattered


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

DGS49 said:


> Rush was a cigar smoker, most of whom don't inhale.  Draw your own conclusion.
> 
> He was never a "King Maker."  During the periods when I followed his program I noticed that his "influence" was non-existent, and he never influenced voters in any way.  He HUGELY encouraged Republicans in "open primary" states in 2016 to cross over and vote for Hillary in the Democrat primary.  Apparently no one did it.
> 
> There have been very few people whom he "converted" over the years.  His listeners are people who agree with his views already (which is why they listen), but he says his stuff better than anyone else.
> 
> BTW his followers are called, "Dittoheads" because he long ago discouraged callers to his program from wasting the first several seconds of their phone call telling him how great he was, and how much they liked his show.  He told them to just start with "Ditto," which would be understood as shorthand for, "I love you/love your show."  So they could quickly get to the purpose of their call.


He never influenced republicans in any way??

Bawahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## francoHFW

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link
> 
> he just made the announcement on his radio show
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And retirement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Limbaugh has already said that retirement is out of the question for him.
> 
> Hell, he didn't even allow his profound Deafness to stop him, he's probably the greatest Deaf radio announcer in the history of the medium.  He's modern day Beethoven, who did his greatest work in composing when deaf as a door nail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he does lie non-stop so I wouldn't take that too seriously....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ You throw the Liar charge around with no proof making you a sad little man.
Click to expand...

Just hundreds of phony scandals against Hillary Obama the FBI the CIA Lois Lerner holder etc etc etc none of which have gone anywhere with law enforcement or real journalists. People who listen to him live on an imaginary planet where the rich pay too much in taxes LOL and inequality is caused by laziness and stupidity. A disgrace just like you.


----------



## Indeependent

francoHFW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> And retirement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Limbaugh has already said that retirement is out of the question for him.
> 
> Hell, he didn't even allow his profound Deafness to stop him, he's probably the greatest Deaf radio announcer in the history of the medium.  He's modern day Beethoven, who did his greatest work in composing when deaf as a door nail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he does lie non-stop so I wouldn't take that too seriously....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ You throw the Liar charge around with no proof making you a sad little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just hundreds of phony scandals against Hillary Obama the FBI the CIA Lois Lerner holder etc etc etc none of which have gone anywhere with law enforcement or real journalists. People who listen to him live on an imaginary planet where the rich pay too much in taxes LOL and inequality is caused by laziness and stupidity. A disgrace just like you.
Click to expand...

Rush wants unfettered Capitalism.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> His influence is a result of crafting his art.


Which, for the most part, is deceiving gullible, ignorant people using well crafted fallacies and lies.


----------



## Obejoekenobe

Vastator said:


> Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...



Karma.


----------



## Polishprince

francoHFW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> And retirement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Limbaugh has already said that retirement is out of the question for him.
> 
> Hell, he didn't even allow his profound Deafness to stop him, he's probably the greatest Deaf radio announcer in the history of the medium.  He's modern day Beethoven, who did his greatest work in composing when deaf as a door nail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he does lie non-stop so I wouldn't take that too seriously....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ You throw the Liar charge around with no proof making you a sad little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just hundreds of phony scandals against Hillary Obama the FBI the CIA Lois Lerner holder etc etc etc none of which have gone anywhere with law enforcement or real journalists. People who listen to him live on an imaginary planet where the rich pay too much in taxes LOL and inequality is caused by laziness and stupidity. A disgrace just like you.
Click to expand...



I remember when Hillary came, she saw, and people died.   Not just in Libya, but also in Fort Marcy Park where one of her top associates Vince Foster is alleged to have committed suicide by shooting himself in the back twice.  The part police just took the Clintons' word for it that it was a suicide.


----------



## francoHFW

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, he is/was an opioid drug abuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
Click to expand...

I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....


----------



## Polishprince

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> His influence is a result of crafting his art.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, for the most part, is deceiving gullible, ignorant people using well crafted fallacies and lies.
Click to expand...



Limbaugh doesn't "lie" at all,merely reports the facts as well as articulates his opinions. Which BTW, have been audited and found to be well over 99% accurate.


----------



## Polishprince

francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, he is/was an opioid drug abuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
Click to expand...



The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?

President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points


----------



## Indeependent

Polishprince said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> His influence is a result of crafting his art.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, for the most part, is deceiving gullible, ignorant people using well crafted fallacies and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh doesn't "lie" at all,merely reports the facts as well as articulates his opinions. Which BTW, have been audited and found to be well over 99% accurate.
Click to expand...

Rush is selective with his facts.
For example...GDP is not representative of the average salary even though Rush infers that it is.


----------



## francoHFW

Polishprince said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> And retirement...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Limbaugh has already said that retirement is out of the question for him.
> 
> Hell, he didn't even allow his profound Deafness to stop him, he's probably the greatest Deaf radio announcer in the history of the medium.  He's modern day Beethoven, who did his greatest work in composing when deaf as a door nail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he does lie non-stop so I wouldn't take that too seriously....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ You throw the Liar charge around with no proof making you a sad little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just hundreds of phony scandals against Hillary Obama the FBI the CIA Lois Lerner holder etc etc etc none of which have gone anywhere with law enforcement or real journalists. People who listen to him live on an imaginary planet where the rich pay too much in taxes LOL and inequality is caused by laziness and stupidity. A disgrace just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Hillary came, she saw, and people died.   Not just in Libya, but also in Fort Marcy Park where one of her top associates Vince Foster is alleged to have committed suicide by shooting himself in the back twice.  The part police just took the Clintons' word for it that it was a suicide.
Click to expand...

Of course you are a brainwashed functional moron. There were five different House of Representative investigations of foster including 2 under starr, and like all the other investigations there is nothing to the murder theories but garbage propaganda repeated endlessly and never retracted. So we have brainwashed functional morons like you and 35% of the country. Poor America.


----------



## francoHFW

Polishprince said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, he is/was an opioid drug abuser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
Click to expand...

I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...


----------



## CWayne

Indeependent said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you listened to him as much as you claim as you aren't showing an accurate knowledge of his world view.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you listen to him at all; his voice provides confronting background white noise.
> 
> By the way...
> Is Rush a Republican 1st, Conservative 2nd and Entertainer 3rd these days?
> That was during GW because GE certainly wasn’t a Conservative.
> 
> Of course the very first day Obama was in office Rush became a *Conservative* 1st and Republican 2nd.
> 
> And it’s amazing how no one but me caught that.
> 
> Rush is all Entertainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The advantage of being politically independent is that I listen to every word.
> It’s interesting that you are so offended concerning Rush but not affected at all by the list of Political commentators that I respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.  What is Hannity's IQ and where did you learn about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
Click to expand...

So, you don't actually know his IQ.


----------



## Indeependent

CWayne said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you listen to him at all; his voice provides confronting background white noise.
> 
> By the way...
> Is Rush a Republican 1st, Conservative 2nd and Entertainer 3rd these days?
> That was during GW because GE certainly wasn’t a Conservative.
> 
> Of course the very first day Obama was in office Rush became a *Conservative* 1st and Republican 2nd.
> 
> And it’s amazing how no one but me caught that.
> 
> Rush is all Entertainer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The advantage of being politically independent is that I listen to every word.
> It’s interesting that you are so offended concerning Rush but not affected at all by the list of Political commentators that I respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.  What is Hannity's IQ and where did you learn about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't actually know his IQ.
Click to expand...

I’s say about 105.


----------



## CWayne

Indeependent said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you seem to have insights into Rush that no one else has, probably because you are much smarter and more observant than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> The advantage of being politically independent is that I listen to every word.
> It’s interesting that you are so offended concerning Rush but not affected at all by the list of Political commentators that I respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.  What is Hannity's IQ and where did you learn about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't actually know his IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’s say about 105.
Click to expand...

What says 105?

I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.

What is your IQ?

I test out at 130.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Polishprince said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> And retirement...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Limbaugh has already said that retirement is out of the question for him.
> 
> Hell, he didn't even allow his profound Deafness to stop him, he's probably the greatest Deaf radio announcer in the history of the medium.  He's modern day Beethoven, who did his greatest work in composing when deaf as a door nail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he does lie non-stop so I wouldn't take that too seriously....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ You throw the Liar charge around with no proof making you a sad little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just hundreds of phony scandals against Hillary Obama the FBI the CIA Lois Lerner holder etc etc etc none of which have gone anywhere with law enforcement or real journalists. People who listen to him live on an imaginary planet where the rich pay too much in taxes LOL and inequality is caused by laziness and stupidity. A disgrace just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Hillary came, she saw, and people died.   Not just in Libya, but also in Fort Marcy Park where one of her top associates Vince Foster is alleged to have committed suicide by shooting himself in the back twice.  The part police just took the Clintons' word for it that it was a suicide.
Click to expand...



I don't understand why you did not bring this scandal up...:


----------



## Indeependent

CWayne said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The advantage of being politically independent is that I listen to every word.
> It’s interesting that you are so offended concerning Rush but not affected at all by the list of Political commentators that I respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  What is Hannity's IQ and where did you learn about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't actually know his IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’s say about 105.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What says 105?
> 
> I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.
> 
> What is your IQ?
> 
> I test out at 130.
Click to expand...

145.
I am mortal and I judge myself by my character, not my IQ.

Hannity is incapable of thinking off script but he’s not an outright moron.


----------



## CWayne

Indeependent said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  What is Hannity's IQ and where did you learn about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't actually know his IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’s say about 105.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What says 105?
> 
> I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.
> 
> What is your IQ?
> 
> I test out at 130.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 145.
> I am mortal and I judge myself by my character, not my IQ.
> 
> Hannity is incapable of thinking off script but he’s not an outright moron.
Click to expand...

Then why even bring up his IQ?  If you judge based on character, you'd not even mention it.


----------



## Polishprince

francoHFW said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
Click to expand...



I think the amount of Upward Mobility has been soaring lately.

Under President Trump, even I have become a millionaire.    After coming of age during the Great Steel Collapse of the late 1970's,  I would have never thunk it.   I remember a line of men a mile along signing up for unemployment and another mile long line of guys laid off from the mill seeking employment at a new K Mart.

Liberalism really punished this area, but now we are starting to come back.


----------



## Indeependent

CWayne said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't actually know his IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’s say about 105.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What says 105?
> 
> I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.
> 
> What is your IQ?
> 
> I test out at 130.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 145.
> I am mortal and I judge myself by my character, not my IQ.
> 
> Hannity is incapable of thinking off script but he’s not an outright moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why even bring up his IQ?  If you judge based on character, you'd not even mention it.
Click to expand...

Hannity’s character is *flawed* because he *believes* he understands a topic he *doesn’t* understand.


----------



## CWayne

Indeependent said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't actually know his IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> I’s say about 105.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What says 105?
> 
> I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.
> 
> What is your IQ?
> 
> I test out at 130.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 145.
> I am mortal and I judge myself by my character, not my IQ.
> 
> Hannity is incapable of thinking off script but he’s not an outright moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why even bring up his IQ?  If you judge based on character, you'd not even mention it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hannity’s character is *flawed* because he *believes* he understands a topic he *doesn’t* understand.
Click to expand...

I have that same belief on 98% of the left.


----------



## Indeependent

CWayne said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’s say about 105.
> 
> 
> 
> What says 105?
> 
> I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.
> 
> What is your IQ?
> 
> I test out at 130.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 145.
> I am mortal and I judge myself by my character, not my IQ.
> 
> Hannity is incapable of thinking off script but he’s not an outright moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why even bring up his IQ?  If you judge based on character, you'd not even mention it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hannity’s character is *flawed* because he *believes* he understands a topic he *doesn’t* understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have that same belief on 98% of the left.
Click to expand...

You are correct since most of them live off of buzz phrases.


----------



## Polishprince

Indeependent said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  What is Hannity's IQ and where did you learn about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't actually know his IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’s say about 105.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What says 105?
> 
> I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.
> 
> What is your IQ?
> 
> I test out at 130.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 145.
> I am mortal and I judge myself by my character, not my IQ.
> 
> Hannity is incapable of thinking off script but he’s not an outright moron.
Click to expand...



You might find his program to be none too interesting, but that doesn't mean that he's incapable of anything.   A lot of people like the Great American, and his formula certainly has scored him a large audience.  Different strokes for different folks- if you don't care to listen, there are other programs on the radio dial.


----------



## francoHFW

Polishprince said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the amount of Upward Mobility has been soaring lately.
> 
> Under President Trump, even I have become a millionaire.    After coming of age during the Great Steel Collapse of the late 1970's,  I would have never thunk it.   I remember a line of men a mile along signing up for unemployment and another mile long line of guys laid off from the mill seeking employment at a new K Mart.
> 
> Liberalism really punished this area, but now we are starting to come back.
Click to expand...

No matter how many $8 an hour jobs there are, inequality and upward mobility just keep getting worse. They won't get better until the rich are taxed more like their fair share so we can afford cheaper college and training....


----------



## Indeependent

Polishprince said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't actually know his IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’s say about 105.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What says 105?
> 
> I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.
> 
> What is your IQ?
> 
> I test out at 130.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 145.
> I am mortal and I judge myself by my character, not my IQ.
> 
> Hannity is incapable of thinking off script but he’s not an outright moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might find his program to be none too interesting, but that doesn't mean that he's incapable of anything.   A lot of people like the Great American, and his formula certainly has scored him a large audience.  Different strokes for different folks- if you don't care to listen, there are other programs on the radio dial.
Click to expand...

My wife watches Dancing With The Stars.
Many people watch cable news with the same level of intent.


----------



## francoHFW

Polishprince said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't actually know his IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’s say about 105.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What says 105?
> 
> I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.
> 
> What is your IQ?
> 
> I test out at 130.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 145.
> I am mortal and I judge myself by my character, not my IQ.
> 
> Hannity is incapable of thinking off script but he’s not an outright moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might find his program to be none too interesting, but that doesn't mean that he's incapable of anything.   A lot of people like the Great American, and his formula certainly has scored him a large audience.  Different strokes for different folks- if you don't care to listen, there are other programs on the radio dial.
Click to expand...

It's interesting and addictive and totally full of s***....


----------



## Indeependent

francoHFW said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the amount of Upward Mobility has been soaring lately.
> 
> Under President Trump, even I have become a millionaire.    After coming of age during the Great Steel Collapse of the late 1970's,  I would have never thunk it.   I remember a line of men a mile along signing up for unemployment and another mile long line of guys laid off from the mill seeking employment at a new K Mart.
> 
> Liberalism really punished this area, but now we are starting to come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how many $8 an hour jobs there are, inequality and upward mobility just keep getting worse. They won't get better until the rich are taxed more like their fair share so we can afford cheaper college and training....
Click to expand...

The answer is opportunity, not taxation.


----------



## Polishprince

Indeependent said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't actually know his IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> I’s say about 105.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What says 105?
> 
> I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.
> 
> What is your IQ?
> 
> I test out at 130.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 145.
> I am mortal and I judge myself by my character, not my IQ.
> 
> Hannity is incapable of thinking off script but he’s not an outright moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might find his program to be none too interesting, but that doesn't mean that he's incapable of anything.   A lot of people like the Great American, and his formula certainly has scored him a large audience.  Different strokes for different folks- if you don't care to listen, there are other programs on the radio dial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife watches Dancing With The Stars.
> Many people watch cable news with the same level of intent.
Click to expand...



I like watching the WWE, that's where I first became familiar with Donald J. Trump and his techniques.


----------



## Indeependent

Polishprince said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’s say about 105.
> 
> 
> 
> What says 105?
> 
> I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.
> 
> What is your IQ?
> 
> I test out at 130.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 145.
> I am mortal and I judge myself by my character, not my IQ.
> 
> Hannity is incapable of thinking off script but he’s not an outright moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might find his program to be none too interesting, but that doesn't mean that he's incapable of anything.   A lot of people like the Great American, and his formula certainly has scored him a large audience.  Different strokes for different folks- if you don't care to listen, there are other programs on the radio dial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife watches Dancing With The Stars.
> Many people watch cable news with the same level of intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like watching the WWE, that's where I first became familiar with Donald J. Trump and his techniques.
Click to expand...

I listened to Savage for 8 years begging Trump to run.


----------



## Markle

OnePercenter said:


> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!



Politifact, one of the most biased "fact-checkers in existence today".  They are owed by the far-left publication, the Tampa Bay Times.  They use the same editor, facilities and writers as the newspaper.


----------



## Polishprince

Indeependent said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> What says 105?
> 
> I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.
> 
> What is your IQ?
> 
> I test out at 130.
> 
> 
> 
> 145.
> I am mortal and I judge myself by my character, not my IQ.
> 
> Hannity is incapable of thinking off script but he’s not an outright moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might find his program to be none too interesting, but that doesn't mean that he's incapable of anything.   A lot of people like the Great American, and his formula certainly has scored him a large audience.  Different strokes for different folks- if you don't care to listen, there are other programs on the radio dial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife watches Dancing With The Stars.
> Many people watch cable news with the same level of intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like watching the WWE, that's where I first became familiar with Donald J. Trump and his techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Savage for 8 years begging Trump to run.
Click to expand...



When I saw Mr. Trump dealing effectively with the Boogeyman at Wrestlemania 23, I knew he had the right temperament for politics, totally nonplussed


----------



## Astrostar

Vastator said:


> Sad news folks..still breaking... Sad...


Don't blame tobacco.  You did it to yourself.

And, in tobacco country, we have a saying for Limbaugh and others like him, "Thank you for smoking!"


----------



## BULLDOG

2aguy said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.......keep talking, and showing us who the vile ones are....the ones who support gulags and prisons for those you disagree with.........
> 
> I prefer asshats like you talking and revealing yourselves..... makes it much easier to convince sane people to keep you out of power....
Click to expand...


You don't want him to have enough time to make amends for his misdeeds?


----------



## BULLDOG

2aguy said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy left defended the terrorist general who was killed by the drone strike but no sympathy for a radio talk show host. No surprises here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump deserves as much sympathy he has offered to the targets of his obscene attacks over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, shitstain....Trump never attacks first, he only responds to people who attack him....you, however, are less than a shitstain....keep it up......
Click to expand...


Did the children who were stolen from their parents attack the great orange fool first? How did they do that?


----------



## Mac-7

francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, he is/was an opioid drug abuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
Click to expand...

So you excuse is the dems were so overwhelmed by what you call the GOP mess they couldnt count 170,000 voters in under 24 hours?

Thats laughable

and then you blame the hillary connected software company that wrote the app,

which no one in the democrat party thought to test before caucus night?

if thats what really happened it makes the democrats look like abunch of clowns

do you really want to go there?


----------



## 2aguy

BULLDOG said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy left defended the terrorist general who was killed by the drone strike but no sympathy for a radio talk show host. No surprises here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump deserves as much sympathy he has offered to the targets of his obscene attacks over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, shitstain....Trump never attacks first, he only responds to people who attack him....you, however, are less than a shitstain....keep it up......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the children who were stolen from their parents attack the great orange fool first? How did they do that?
Click to expand...



What children, you doofus?  Oh, you mean the ones used as cover by Mexican citizens to illegally enter the country...who then had to be separated from those children because of the 9th circuit court of appeals ruling long before Trump came into office.......

You are a lying sack of shit...


----------



## BULLDOG

Polishprince said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.
Click to expand...


Smoking might not be the cause of Rush's cancer. It could be karma, or just a happy coincidence.


----------



## Markle

BULLDOG said:


> Did the children who were stolen from their parents attack the great orange fool first? How did they do that?



Stolen from their parents?


----------



## Mac-7

francoHFW said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
Click to expand...

Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans

add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation


----------



## francoHFW

Mac-7 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, he is/was an opioid drug abuser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you excuse is the dems were so overwhelmed by what you call the GOP mess they couldnt count 170,000 voters in under 24 hours?
> 
> Thats laughable
> 
> and then you blame the hillary connected software company that wrote the app,
> 
> which no one in the democrat party thought to test before caucus night?
> 
> if thats what really happened it makes the democrats look like abunch of clowns
> 
> do you really want to go there?
Click to expand...

as if the Democrats are all computer experts and the computer company had nothing to do with it LOL. The GOP ought to try some reform instead of just screwing over the non rich, for 35 years now.... Then we can see how their computer companies do LOL.


----------



## BULLDOG

Death Angel said:


> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a clip of him actually saying that? I used to listen to him daily in the early years and I never heard that. Prove you're not the liar I know you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BULLDOG said:


> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.


You know when people start looking forward to the death of Ruth Vander Ginsburg I rebuke them for it. But watching this thread at all the hate spewed towards a man that has told nothing but the truth about you leftist. I just may change my views on the old bat


----------



## RealDave

Trump announce he will award the fat assed, college drop put, druggie, liar the Medal of Freedom.


----------



## Mac-7

francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you excuse is the dems were so overwhelmed by what you call the GOP mess they couldnt count 170,000 voters in under 24 hours?
> 
> Thats laughable
> 
> and then you blame the hillary connected software company that wrote the app,
> 
> which no one in the democrat party thought to test before caucus night?
> 
> if thats what really happened it makes the democrats look like abunch of clowns
> 
> do you really want to go there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as if the Democrats are all computer experts and the computer company had nothing to do with it LOL. The GOP ought to try some reform instead of just screwing over the non rich, for 35 years now.... Then we can see how their computer companies do LOL.
Click to expand...

They dont ALL have to be computer experts

But in a national party like the dems at least SOMEONE has to have enough brains to pour piss out of a boot

My guess is that the corrupt democrat machine wants joe biden and he is failing badly

so the powers that be are cheating their asses off to scam the election process


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Clipper said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
Click to expand...

You don't have to smoke to get lung cancer 
Everybody has cancer cells in their body's 
What Is Cancer?
Cancer is a genetic disease—that is, it is caused by changes to genes that control the way our cells function, especially how they grow and divide.

Genetic changes that cause cancer can be inherited from our parents. They can also arise during a person’s lifetime as a result of errors that occur as cells divide or because of damage to DNA caused by certain environmental exposures. Cancer-causing environmental exposures include substances, such as the chemicals in tobacco smoke, and radiation, such as ultraviolet rays from the sun. (Our Cancer Causes and Prevention section has more information.)

Each person’s cancer has a unique combination of genetic changes. As the cancer continues to grow, additional changes will occur. Even within the same tumor, different cells may have different genetic changes.


----------



## BULLDOG

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back in the day, however, a lot of physicians saw smoking as a tremendous hobby.
> 
> Over 20,000 medical doctors gave their endorsement to the Lucky Strike brand.
> 
> Stanford Research into the Impact of Tobacco Advertising
Click to expand...


Just because doctors were once wrong doesn't make being wrong acceptable.


----------



## BULLDOG

Polishprince said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, he is/was an opioid drug abuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
Click to expand...


You know that was just a TV show, right?


----------



## BULLDOG

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when people start looking forward to the death of Ruth Vander Ginsburg I rebuke them for it. But watching this thread at all the hate spewed towards a man that has told nothing but the truth about you leftist. I just may change my views on the old bat
Click to expand...


Nobody cares about your views.


----------



## 22lcidw

Indeependent said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> What says 105?
> 
> I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.
> 
> What is your IQ?
> 
> I test out at 130.
> 
> 
> 
> 145.
> I am mortal and I judge myself by my character, not my IQ.
> 
> Hannity is incapable of thinking off script but he’s not an outright moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might find his program to be none too interesting, but that doesn't mean that he's incapable of anything.   A lot of people like the Great American, and his formula certainly has scored him a large audience.  Different strokes for different folks- if you don't care to listen, there are other programs on the radio dial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife watches Dancing With The Stars.
> Many people watch cable news with the same level of intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like watching the WWE, that's where I first became familiar with Donald J. Trump and his techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Savage for 8 years begging Trump to run.
Click to expand...

I heard of Savage but never heard him . Then as I exercised at night the local low watt channel played a couple hours of his show a night. I caught the show at times.  It was during a time up to about near a year before the election. There was sense to it.  Trump had to come from near nowhere to win. And he did.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BULLDOG said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when people start looking forward to the death of Ruth Vander Ginsburg I rebuke them for it. But watching this thread at all the hate spewed towards a man that has told nothing but the truth about you leftist. I just may change my views on the old bat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody cares about your views.
Click to expand...

I foresee her dying and another justice retire within the next 3 years 
Party time two more picks for President Donald Trump


----------



## Polishprince

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when people start looking forward to the death of Ruth Vander Ginsburg I rebuke them for it. But watching this thread at all the hate spewed towards a man that has told nothing but the truth about you leftist. I just may change my views on the old bat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody cares about your views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I foresee her dying and another justice retire within the next 3 years
> Party time two more picks for President Donald Trump
Click to expand...


Breyer is also in his 80's,  and can be expected to retire as well during the 2nd Trump Adminstration.

Finally, I think that the libs will finally get their way and Thomas will retire as well during the 2nd Trump term, to make room for a younger man who will be able to serve into the 50's or 60's


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Polishprince said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his experience is long and slow, with plenty of time to think about all the vile and hateful things he has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when people start looking forward to the death of Ruth Vander Ginsburg I rebuke them for it. But watching this thread at all the hate spewed towards a man that has told nothing but the truth about you leftist. I just may change my views on the old bat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody cares about your views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I foresee her dying and another justice retire within the next 3 years
> Party time two more picks for President Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breyer is also in his 80's,  and can be expected to retire as well during the 2nd Trump Adminstration.
> 
> Finally, I think that the libs will finally get their way and Thomas will retire as well during the 2nd Trump term, to make room for a younger man who will be able to serve into the 50's or 60's
Click to expand...

7-2 Supreme Court
Not to mention all the Justices President Trump will be appointing lol


----------



## Death Angel

BULLDOG said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have until now failed to find evidence for a hell, but after hearing rush has cancer, I kinda hope it does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote saved for all of history to review!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Rush, I thought smoking didn't cause cancer? Remember that time when you said that the anti smoking campaign was a liberal plot to control people? How'd that work out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a clip of him actually saying that? I used to listen to him daily in the early years and I never heard that. Prove you're not the liar I know you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Are you saying Limbaugh got lung cancer from 2nd hand smoke?

That isnt what the other guy I was responding to said.

BTW, of course 2nd hand smoke has the same effects as 1st hand smoke. He was wrong about that.

Should you get a death penalty for your stupid opinions?

I think you should. You deserve to be judged by the same standard as you judge others, AND YOU WILL.


----------



## HenryBHough

Simply proves that smoking cessation if NOT necessarily going to save you from lung cancer (remember:  "formerly nicotine stained fingers")?

Hey, if you live long enough cancer's gonna get ya.


----------



## OnePercenter

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike the guy and what he's done to this country but I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.  I'm rooting for a recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> What he's done to this country? You mean calling out traitors like you? He's a hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pandering to the ignorant like you to make big bucks.
> 
> | PolitiFact
> 
> Karma sucks.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
Click to expand...


If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.


----------



## OnePercenter

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not mean causation.   No one can say what specifically caused El Rushbo's cancer.   Some people , like my mum, got lung cancer even though she never smoked at all.   And others, like my great aunts, lived a long time and never got cancer is spite of 50 or more years of smoking pell mell.
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, he is/was an opioid drug abuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
Click to expand...


Tech is incompetent.


----------



## OnePercenter

Polishprince said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> His influence is a result of crafting his art.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, for the most part, is deceiving gullible, ignorant people using well crafted fallacies and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh doesn't "lie" at all,merely reports the facts as well as articulates his opinions. Which BTW, have been audited and found to be well over 99% accurate.
Click to expand...


His opinions are based on lies. 

Audited by whom?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Mac-7 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
Click to expand...


What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?


----------



## OnePercenter

Polishprince said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the amount of Upward Mobility has been soaring lately.
> 
> Under President Trump, even I have become a millionaire.    After coming of age during the Great Steel Collapse of the late 1970's,  I would have never thunk it.   I remember a line of men a mile along signing up for unemployment and another mile long line of guys laid off from the mill seeking employment at a new K Mart.
> 
> Liberalism really punished this area, but now we are starting to come back.
Click to expand...


The "Great Steel Collapse" occurred due to Nixon allowing the Japs to product dump. How is this the "lib's" fault?


----------



## OnePercenter

Markle said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact, one of the most biased "fact-checkers in existence today".  They are owed by the far-left publication, the Tampa Bay Times.  They use the same editor, facilities and writers as the newspaper.
Click to expand...


And you to can't correct one thing written about Limbaugh by PolitiFact. Just ignorant bloviating.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CWayne said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity is a talking points parrot.
> When’s the last time you heard him analyze an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't actually know his IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’s say about 105.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What says 105?
> 
> I am not defending Hannity, the guy gets on my nerves.  But I have to shake my head at people who project onto other people.
> 
> What is your IQ?
> 
> I test out at 130.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 145.
> I am mortal and I judge myself by my character, not my IQ.
> 
> Hannity is incapable of thinking off script but he’s not an outright moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why even bring up his IQ?  If you judge based on character, you'd not even mention it.
Click to expand...

Good point. Smart or not, Hannity's a scumbag.


----------



## francoHFW

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he's done to this country? You mean calling out traitors like you? He's a hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandering to the ignorant like you to make big bucks.
> 
> | PolitiFact
> 
> Karma sucks.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
Click to expand...

They are the ones who said Obama's you can keep your doctor was the biggest lie tho he said it three years before LOL. They are hardly a liberal bastion.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Markle said:


> Politifact, one of the most biased "fact-checkers in existence today".


Biased, eh?  Now  multiply your convenient logic times 100, and apply it to Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## Markle

francoHFW said:


> They are the ones who said Obama's you can keep your doctor was the biggest lie tho he said it three years before LOL. They are hardly a liberal bastion.



WOW!  That's impressive!  What did they do before that?  Confirm that the sky is blue?  They had no choice!


----------



## Markle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact, one of the most biased "fact-checkers in existence today".
> 
> 
> 
> Biased, eh?  Now  multiply your convenient logic times 100, and apply it to Rush Limbaugh.
Click to expand...


THANK YOU!

PLEASE step up and show us all the times Rush Limbaugh has said that he is an unbiased journalist or an unbiased entertainer.

Politifact, on the other hand, CLAIMS that they are unbiased.

You're being facetious...aren't you?


----------



## deanrd

Flashback 1992: Rush Limbaugh Calls Chelsea Clinton, Age 12, the ‘White House Dog’

You gotta admire a man who attacks pre teen girls.  No wonder Trump gave him a medal.

Maybe he was given the medal for attacking Obama's daughters back in 2010?

I don't know.  I wonder how many he's attacked?

I guess that's his "thing".


----------



## beautress

deanrd said:


> Flashback 1992: Rush Limbaugh Calls Chelsea Clinton, Age 12, the ‘White House Dog’
> 
> You gotta admire a man who attacks pre teen girls.  No wonder Trump gave him a medal.
> 
> Maybe he was given the medal for attacking Obama's daughters back in 2010?
> 
> I don't know.  I wonder how many he's attacked?
> 
> I guess that's his "thing".


Let's you bring the video of him saying that.


----------



## beautress

OnePercenter said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact, one of the most biased "fact-checkers in existence today".  They are owed by the far-left publication, the Tampa Bay Times.  They use the same editor, facilities and writers as the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you to can't correct one thing written about Limbaugh by PolitiFact. Just ignorant bloviating.
Click to expand...

He won the Presidential Medal of Freedom. And all you can do is be a puerile ankle-biter.


----------



## deanrd

beautress said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback 1992: Rush Limbaugh Calls Chelsea Clinton, Age 12, the ‘White House Dog’
> 
> You gotta admire a man who attacks pre teen girls.  No wonder Trump gave him a medal.
> 
> Maybe he was given the medal for attacking Obama's daughters back in 2010?
> 
> I don't know.  I wonder how many he's attacked?
> 
> I guess that's his "thing".
> 
> 
> 
> Let's you bring the video of him saying that.
Click to expand...

I provided a link.  Find one that says he didn't.


----------



## Markle

deanrd said:


> Flashback 1992: Rush Limbaugh Calls Chelsea Clinton, Age 12, the ‘White House Dog’
> 
> You gotta admire a man who attacks pre teen girls.  No wonder Trump gave him a medal.
> 
> Maybe he was given the medal for attacking Obama's daughters back in 2010?
> 
> I don't know.  I wonder how many he's attacked?
> 
> I guess that's his "thing".


----------



## AquaAthena

Mac-7 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the world lost Paul Harvey I thought his son would take over rather than lose the audience. He sounded just like his father. Itll be a shame (for REAL Americans) to lose those 15 hours a week of giving voice to Real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is not dead yet
> 
> but 4th stage cancer is pretty serious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rush didn't say he had Stage 4 on their air today, only "advanced".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont recall
> 
> but stage 4 has been reported
> 
> hopefully its not
Click to expand...

It is in stage 4.


----------



## bluzman61

beautress said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact, one of the most biased "fact-checkers in existence today".  They are owed by the far-left publication, the Tampa Bay Times.  They use the same editor, facilities and writers as the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you to can't correct one thing written about Limbaugh by PolitiFact. Just ignorant bloviating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won the Presidential Medal of Freedom. And all you can do is be a puerile ankle-biter.
Click to expand...

Well, they're obviously angry because a conservative and Trump supporter won the medal.  It's definitely sour grapes on their part.


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he's done to this country? You mean calling out traitors like you? He's a hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandering to the ignorant like you to make big bucks.
> 
> | PolitiFact
> 
> Karma sucks.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
Click to expand...

No more proof than you have that they always tell the truth


----------



## miketx

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he's done to this country? You mean calling out traitors like you? He's a hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandering to the ignorant like you to make big bucks.
> 
> | PolitiFact
> 
> Karma sucks.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
Click to expand...

No, I don't. But, if I did, you would deny it and still lie. It's what you do, and why you are losing.


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking and cancer is one strong correlation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, he is/was an opioid drug abuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tech is incompetent.
Click to expand...

They are both the same

if you believe this was an honest mistake then it means the democrats are totally incompetent from the IT dept to the management that uses the software


----------



## Mac-7

Vandalshandle said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
Click to expand...

We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem

but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the amount of Upward Mobility has been soaring lately.
> 
> Under President Trump, even I have become a millionaire.    After coming of age during the Great Steel Collapse of the late 1970's,  I would have never thunk it.   I remember a line of men a mile along signing up for unemployment and another mile long line of guys laid off from the mill seeking employment at a new K Mart.
> 
> Liberalism really punished this area, but now we are starting to come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Great Steel Collapse" occurred due to Nixon allowing the Japs to product dump. How is this the "lib's" fault?
Click to expand...

Stupid trade policy is bipartisan

The swamp rats in both parties are fat and happy (and getting wealthy) from foreign dumping


----------



## JoeB131

I remember when Rush Limbaugh mocked Michael J. Fox's Parkinsons disease and stated he was faking it. 





But compassion for Rush for getting a disease that was easily avoidable by lifestyle choices.


----------



## francoHFW

Mac-7 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
Click to expand...

Great conspiracy theory! Too bad you don't have any evidence except hundreds of garbage propaganda phony scandals all discredited never retracted.


----------



## Picaro

Biff_Poindexter said:


> To recap....the same folks clutching their pearls over how everyone isn't heaping praise and T's and P's on Rush -- are the same folks who fantasize daily about this woman dying...View attachment 304504



I don't fantasize about anybody dying, but I wouldn't shed a tear if they buried her in the same coffin with Limbaugh. I wouldn't miss either of them, so no, we're not all the same.


----------



## Mac-7

francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great conspiracy theory! Too bad you don't have any evidence except hundreds of garbage propaganda phony scandals all discredited never retracted.
Click to expand...

You dont know that the democrat elite conspired against bernie in 2016?

knowing that its easy to think they are not as incompetent as they appeared to be in Iowa


----------



## RealDave

Markle said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are the ones who said Obama's you can keep your doctor was the biggest lie tho he said it three years before LOL. They are hardly a liberal bastion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  That's impressive!  What did they do before that?  Confirm that the sky is blue?  They had no choice!
Click to expand...


There is notrhing in the ACA that sets providers networks.  Thereby, it is not a lie.


----------



## RealDave

Mac-7 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
Click to expand...


----------



## RealDave

Mac-7 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great conspiracy theory! Too bad you don't have any evidence except hundreds of garbage propaganda phony scandals all discredited never retracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont know that the democrat elite conspired against bernie in 2016?
> 
> knowing that its easy to think they are not as incompetent as they appeared to be in Iowa
Click to expand...

  Conspire?

They supported the candidate that supported them.

Clinton supported the Democrsat party all of hert life.

Bernie joined just before he decided to run.

WTF did Bernie expect?  Did he think they would support him?

There was nothing done outside of their support.  Bernie whiners need to STF.>  You morons gave us Trump once,  don't do it again.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are the ones who said Obama's you can keep your doctor was the biggest lie tho he said it three years before LOL. They are hardly a liberal bastion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  That's impressive!  What did they do before that?  Confirm that the sky is blue?  They had no choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is notrhing in the ACA that sets providers networks.  Thereby, it is not a lie.
Click to expand...



No there isn't.   However, Obama implied that it DID when he lied and said that people could keep their doctors if they liked them.


----------



## RealDave

OnePercenter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the amount of Upward Mobility has been soaring lately.
> 
> Under President Trump, even I have become a millionaire.    After coming of age during the Great Steel Collapse of the late 1970's,  I would have never thunk it.   I remember a line of men a mile along signing up for unemployment and another mile long line of guys laid off from the mill seeking employment at a new K Mart.
> 
> Liberalism really punished this area, but now we are starting to come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Great Steel Collapse" occurred due to Nixon allowing the Japs to product dump. How is this the "lib's" fault?
Click to expand...

 I blame the steel industry for its demise.  From 1950 to 1985, only two new mills were built in the US.  We could not compete with the new mills built in Japan.  I do not remember the exact numbers but here in the US we were at something like 18 man hours per ton & the more modern Japan mills were at 8.  US Steel Corp, took Steel profits & invested in other things like oil & gas.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Clinton supported the Democrsat party all of hert life.
> 
> Bernie joined just before he decided to run.
> 
> WTF did Bernie expect?  Did he think they would support him?
> 
> There was nothing done outside of their support.  Bernie whiners need to STF.>  You morons gave us Trump once,  don't do it again.




That's a lie, Dave.    Mrs. Clinton said she was a Goldwater supporter and a Republican.

Further, she was a Southern Democrat for many years, which libs contend was the same as a Republican.


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are the ones who said Obama's you can keep your doctor was the biggest lie tho he said it three years before LOL. They are hardly a liberal bastion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  That's impressive!  What did they do before that?  Confirm that the sky is blue?  They had no choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is notrhing in the ACA that sets providers networks.  Thereby, it is not a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No there isn't.   However, Obama implied that it DID when he lied and said that people could keep their doctors if they liked them.
Click to expand...

 Bullshit.  He was talking about the ACA.


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton supported the Democrsat party all of hert life.
> 
> Bernie joined just before he decided to run.
> 
> WTF did Bernie expect?  Did he think they would support him?
> 
> There was nothing done outside of their support.  Bernie whiners need to STF.>  You morons gave us Trump once,  don't do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie, Dave.    Mrs. Clinton said she was a Goldwater supporter and a Republican.
> 
> Further, she was a Southern Democrat for many years, which libs contend was the same as a Republican.
Click to expand...

 She became a Democrat at the age of 21.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the amount of Upward Mobility has been soaring lately.
> 
> Under President Trump, even I have become a millionaire.    After coming of age during the Great Steel Collapse of the late 1970's,  I would have never thunk it.   I remember a line of men a mile along signing up for unemployment and another mile long line of guys laid off from the mill seeking employment at a new K Mart.
> 
> Liberalism really punished this area, but now we are starting to come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Great Steel Collapse" occurred due to Nixon allowing the Japs to product dump. How is this the "lib's" fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame the steel industry for its demise.  From 1950 to 1985, only two new mills were built in the US.  We could not compete with the new mills built in Japan.  I do not remember the exact numbers but here in the US we were at something like 18 man hours per ton & the more modern Japan mills were at 8.  US Steel Corp, took Steel profits & invested in other things like oil & gas.
Click to expand...



The main steel companies didn't stand up to Big Labor, Dave.    Union Work Rules didn't allow them to employ new forms of steel manufacturing  that required less manpower to make the same amount of product.   So there was really no point in investing billions in continuous casters and other high tech equipment and they would still have to keep the same people on the payroll even if they did.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are the ones who said Obama's you can keep your doctor was the biggest lie tho he said it three years before LOL. They are hardly a liberal bastion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  That's impressive!  What did they do before that?  Confirm that the sky is blue?  They had no choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is notrhing in the ACA that sets providers networks.  Thereby, it is not a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No there isn't.   However, Obama implied that it DID when he lied and said that people could keep their doctors if they liked them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  He was talking about the ACA.
Click to expand...



Exactly.   And the ACA didn't guarantee anyone that they could keep their own doctor and Obama knew it did't.

Yet, he still repeated that lie thousands of times.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton supported the Democrsat party all of hert life.
> 
> Bernie joined just before he decided to run.
> 
> WTF did Bernie expect?  Did he think they would support him?
> 
> There was nothing done outside of their support.  Bernie whiners need to STF.>  You morons gave us Trump once,  don't do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie, Dave.    Mrs. Clinton said she was a Goldwater supporter and a Republican.
> 
> Further, she was a Southern Democrat for many years, which libs contend was the same as a Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She became a Democrat at the age of 21.
Click to expand...



She became a Honky Southern Democrat, that libs contend is the same as a Republican.


----------



## Mac-7

RealDave said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great conspiracy theory! Too bad you don't have any evidence except hundreds of garbage propaganda phony scandals all discredited never retracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont know that the democrat elite conspired against bernie in 2016?
> 
> knowing that its easy to think they are not as incompetent as they appeared to be in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conspire?
> 
> They supported the candidate that supported them.
> 
> Clinton supported the Democrsat party all of hert life.
> 
> Bernie joined just before he decided to run.
> 
> WTF did Bernie expect?  Did he think they would support him?
> 
> There was nothing done outside of their support.  Bernie whiners need to STF.>  You morons gave us Trump once,  don't do it again.
Click to expand...

I think Sanders is a problem for the democrat inside washington establishment whether he gets the nomination or not

and particularly so if the dems keep pulling dirty tricks to throw the nomination to someone other than sanders


----------



## Mac-7

RealDave said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the amount of Upward Mobility has been soaring lately.
> 
> Under President Trump, even I have become a millionaire.    After coming of age during the Great Steel Collapse of the late 1970's,  I would have never thunk it.   I remember a line of men a mile along signing up for unemployment and another mile long line of guys laid off from the mill seeking employment at a new K Mart.
> 
> Liberalism really punished this area, but now we are starting to come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Great Steel Collapse" occurred due to Nixon allowing the Japs to product dump. How is this the "lib's" fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame the steel industry for its demise.  From 1950 to 1985, only two new mills were built in the US.  We could not compete with the new mills built in Japan.  I do not remember the exact numbers but here in the US we were at something like 18 man hours per ton & the more modern Japan mills were at 8.  US Steel Corp, took Steel profits & invested in other things like oil & gas.
Click to expand...

As you know we won WWII by destroying japanese steel mills while our mills remained untouched


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Markle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact, one of the most biased "fact-checkers in existence today".
> 
> 
> 
> Biased, eh?  Now  multiply your convenient logic times 100, and apply it to Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> PLEASE step up and show us all the times Rush Limbaugh has said that he is an unbiased journalist or an unbiased entertainer.
> 
> Politifact, on the other hand, CLAIMS that they are unbiased.
> 
> You're being facetious...aren't you?
Click to expand...

And yet you take every word as gospel...


----------



## Vandalshandle

Mac-7 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
Click to expand...


Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?


----------



## Mac-7

Vandalshandle said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
Click to expand...

America is a constitutional republic

If you dont know that means power is shared

It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you

trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion

and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years


----------



## francoHFW

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are the ones who said Obama's you can keep your doctor was the biggest lie tho he said it three years before LOL. They are hardly a liberal bastion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  That's impressive!  What did they do before that?  Confirm that the sky is blue?  They had no choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is notrhing in the ACA that sets providers networks.  Thereby, it is not a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No there isn't.   However, Obama implied that it DID when he lied and said that people could keep their doctors if they liked them.
Click to expand...

 it is not a lie it is a campaign promise that Nancy pelosi and the Democrats in the house and Senate changed. 2 3 years later. That is not a lie. Plus most of the people who didn't get their doctors signed up for the wrong Network, which was the way our healthcare was going anyway. Total b*******


----------



## Vandalshandle

Mac-7 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
Click to expand...


Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?


----------



## Mac-7

Vandalshandle said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
Click to expand...

Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine

Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?


----------



## Polishprince

Vandalshandle said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
Click to expand...

'

Actually, President Trump has done a tremendous job on this.  The Wall is getting built, the caravans have petered out, and our Mexican friends are keeping more and more of the Illegals claiming "asylum" on their side of the border.   He couldn't get any help from the American Democrat Party, but he was able to get assistance from our Taco Eating friends south of the border.


----------



## francoHFW

Mac-7 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great conspiracy theory! Too bad you don't have any evidence except hundreds of garbage propaganda phony scandals all discredited never retracted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont know that the democrat elite conspired against bernie in 2016?
> 
> knowing that its easy to think they are not as incompetent as they appeared to be in Iowa
Click to expand...

They had superdelegates who probably leaned towards Hillary but if Bernie Sanders had beaten her in the primaries they would have switched to Bernie. It's a big joke and just more GOP propaganda that Bernie Sanders supporters were wrong in accepting.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Mac-7 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
Click to expand...


I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".


----------



## Vandalshandle

Polishprince said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> Actually, President Trump has done a tremendous job on this.  The Wall is getting built, the caravans have petered out, and our Mexican friends are keeping more and more of the Illegals claiming "asylum" on their side of the border.   He couldn't get any help from the American Democrat Party, but he was able to get assistance from our Taco Eating friends south of the border.
Click to expand...



https://nypost.com/2019/06/21/ice-claims-more-illegals-were-deported-under-obama-than-trump/


----------



## francoHFW

Mac-7 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
Click to expand...

Republicans only give a damn in the middle of one of their corrupt economic meltdowns or in election years. Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill that started out with an ID card that would end this long-running GOP scam. The wall is stupid and won't do a damn thing. There is no crisis except in the propaganda machine and in Central America which is a GOP war on drugs war zone, not to mention a gop-led global warming crisis. It's about time we took some responsibility For Latin America, instead of just being a corporate scumbag.... Trump cut aid to Central America brilliant move LOL


----------



## Polishprince

francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans only give a damn in the middle of one of their corrupt economic meltdowns or in election years. Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill that started out with an ID card that would end this long-running GOP scam. The wall is stupid and won't do a damn thing. There is no crisis except in the propaganda machine and in Central America which is a GOP war on drugs war zone, not to mention a gop-led global warming crisis. It's about time we took some responsibility For Latin America, instead of just being a corporate scumbag.... Trump cut aid to Central America brilliant move LOL
Click to expand...



Obama was in office for 8 years, and failed completely in his work to change the Climate.

No matter what he did, sign the Paris Accords, established new cafe standards, banned exploration in the ANWR or stopping the Keystone Pipeline, the weather did not change.


----------



## francoHFW

Polishprince said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are the ones who said Obama's you can keep your doctor was the biggest lie tho he said it three years before LOL. They are hardly a liberal bastion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  That's impressive!  What did they do before that?  Confirm that the sky is blue?  They had no choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is notrhing in the ACA that sets providers networks.  Thereby, it is not a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No there isn't.   However, Obama implied that it DID when he lied and said that people could keep their doctors if they liked them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  He was talking about the ACA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   And the ACA didn't guarantee anyone that they could keep their own doctor and Obama knew it did't.
> 
> Yet, he still repeated that lie thousands of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> Actually, President Trump has done a tremendous job on this.  The Wall is getting built, the caravans have petered out, and our Mexican friends are keeping more and more of the Illegals claiming "asylum" on their side of the border.   He couldn't get any help from the American Democrat Party, but he was able to get assistance from our Taco Eating friends south of the border.
Click to expand...




Polishprince said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans only give a damn in the middle of one of their corrupt economic meltdowns or in election years. Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill that started out with an ID card that would end this long-running GOP scam. The wall is stupid and won't do a damn thing. There is no crisis except in the propaganda machine and in Central America which is a GOP war on drugs war zone, not to mention a gop-led global warming crisis. It's about time we took some responsibility For Latin America, instead of just being a corporate scumbag.... Trump cut aid to Central America brilliant move LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was in office for 8 years, and failed completely in his work to change the Climate.
> 
> No matter what he did, sign the Paris Accords, established new cafe standards, banned exploration in the ANWR or stopping the Keystone Pipeline, the weather did not change.
Click to expand...

Yes he was totally obstructed congratulations. And it's about the climate not the weather. Make the distinction. He did do a lot of good with executive orders and regulations.


----------



## Mac-7

Vandalshandle said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
Click to expand...

And typically you cant or wont answer my question

Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?


----------



## Mac-7

francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans only give a damn in the middle of one of their corrupt economic meltdowns or in election years. Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill that started out with an ID card that would end this long-running GOP scam. The wall is stupid and won't do a damn thing. There is no crisis except in the propaganda machine and in Central America which is a GOP war on drugs war zone, not to mention a gop-led global warming crisis. It's about time we took some responsibility For Latin America, instead of just being a corporate scumbag.... Trump cut aid to Central America brilliant move LOL
Click to expand...

Dems do not want to convict and deport illegals they catch even if they are murderers

So an id card would be meaningless but not enough even if libs were serious

we have to stop them at the border


----------



## Vandalshandle

Mac-7 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
Click to expand...


I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/


----------



## francoHFW

Mac-7 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
Click to expand...

You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.


----------



## Clipper

Polishprince said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Entertainers do what makes them money.
> He is superb at what he does even if he is personally a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Limbaugh isn't an "entertainer" at all.   He's an advocate for peace and civility who was even nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize, following in the footsteps of MLK who the liberal establishment also hated
Click to expand...

Remember that time when Rushblower mocked Ruth Bader Ginsburg after her cancer diagnosis? Or called 12 yr. old Chelsea Clinton a dog? Limblower is a bastard  who's finally getting his. Burn.


----------



## Polishprince

francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
Click to expand...




Giving Amnesty to tens of millions of illegals would "solve" a damned thing.  Particularly, if we follow the Democrat Party's suggestion that Illegals be given Free Medical.

The numbers of illegals would explode.


----------



## Mac-7

francoHFW said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  He was talking about the ACA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   And the ACA didn't guarantee anyone that they could keep their own doctor and Obama knew it did't.
> 
> Yet, he still repeated that lie thousands of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> Actually, President Trump has done a tremendous job on this.  The Wall is getting built, the caravans have petered out, and our Mexican friends are keeping more and more of the Illegals claiming "asylum" on their side of the border.   He couldn't get any help from the American Democrat Party, but he was able to get assistance from our Taco Eating friends south of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans only give a damn in the middle of one of their corrupt economic meltdowns or in election years. Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill that started out with an ID card that would end this long-running GOP scam. The wall is stupid and won't do a damn thing. There is no crisis except in the propaganda machine and in Central America which is a GOP war on drugs war zone, not to mention a gop-led global warming crisis. It's about time we took some responsibility For Latin America, instead of just being a corporate scumbag.... Trump cut aid to Central America brilliant move LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was in office for 8 years, and failed completely in his work to change the Climate.
> 
> No matter what he did, sign the Paris Accords, established new cafe standards, banned exploration in the ANWR or stopping the Keystone Pipeline, the weather did not change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was totally obstructed congratulations. And it's about the climate not the weather. Make the distinction. He did do a lot of good with executive orders and regulations.
Click to expand...

Yes, we are a deeply divided nation and cant seem to agree on anything including the illegal alien invasion or the man-made global warming doomsday hoax


----------



## francoHFW

Mac-7 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I see. Trump has not kept his campaign promise to deport 12 million illegal aliens, but it is our fault that he didn't do that. What, exactly, did us democrats do to keep Trump from deporting 12 million illegal aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans only give a damn in the middle of one of their corrupt economic meltdowns or in election years. Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill that started out with an ID card that would end this long-running GOP scam. The wall is stupid and won't do a damn thing. There is no crisis except in the propaganda machine and in Central America which is a GOP war on drugs war zone, not to mention a gop-led global warming crisis. It's about time we took some responsibility For Latin America, instead of just being a corporate scumbag.... Trump cut aid to Central America brilliant move LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems do not want to convict and deport illegals they catch even if they are murderers
> 
> So an id card would be meaningless but not enough even if libs were serious
> 
> we have to stop them at the border
Click to expand...

Sanctuary cities are designed so that illegals who are witnesses to crimes are not afraid to help convicted the actual criminals. That is why Obama deported more then trump has. you are a brainwashed functional moron and racist. Now the question is are you a racist or are you just a brainwashed functional racist? The whole GOP policy on immigration is racist and un American..... The crises you believe are simply garbage propaganda. You can't stop people from coming in, half of them just overstay their visas anyway. What we have to do is get this organized with an ID card so they can't work unless they are legal. Do it and stop being a dupe.


----------



## francoHFW

Polishprince said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> 
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving Amnesty to tens of millions of illegals would "solve" a damned thing.  Particularly, if we follow the Democrat Party's suggestion that Illegals be given Free Medical.
> 
> The numbers of illegals would explode.
Click to expand...

Government experts believe there are 12 million illegals in total. You are a brainwashed functional hysteric....


----------



## Mac-7

Vandalshandle said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/
Click to expand...

A simple “go to hell cause I’m not


francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
Click to expand...

we cannot give asylum to every poor person in latin America

sometimes liberals tell us that robots will take over all the jobs

If so then we certainly dont need millions more unproductive mouths to feed


----------



## Vandalshandle

"I would be rich if it weren't for illegal aliens".

If you can say the above out loud 3 times will a straight face, you are allowed to join the republican party.


----------



## Mac-7

francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is a constitutional republic
> 
> If you dont know that means power is shared
> 
> It also means trump is not a dictator in spite of what liberals have been telling you
> 
> trump has used his authority to do as much as possible to end the illegal alien invasion
> 
> and if reelected he will do even more in the next four years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans only give a damn in the middle of one of their corrupt economic meltdowns or in election years. Pass the 2010 Democratic immigration bill that started out with an ID card that would end this long-running GOP scam. The wall is stupid and won't do a damn thing. There is no crisis except in the propaganda machine and in Central America which is a GOP war on drugs war zone, not to mention a gop-led global warming crisis. It's about time we took some responsibility For Latin America, instead of just being a corporate scumbag.... Trump cut aid to Central America brilliant move LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems do not want to convict and deport illegals they catch even if they are murderers
> 
> So an id card would be meaningless but not enough even if libs were serious
> 
> we have to stop them at the border
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sanctuary cities are designed so that illegals who are witnesses to crimes are not afraid to help convicted the actual criminals. That is why Obama deported more then trump has. you are a brainwashed functional moron and racist. Now the question is are you a racist or are you just a brainwashed functional racist? The whole GOP policy on immigration is racist and un American..... The crises you believe are simply garbage propaganda. You can't stop people from coming in, half of them just overstay their visas anyway. What we have to do is get this organized with an ID card so they can't work unless they are legal. Do it and stop being a dupe.
Click to expand...

That utter bullshit

liberal refuse to turn over known criminals to ICE for deportation

Releasing criminals back on the street just allows them to prey on otherwise innocent illegal aliens again


----------



## Mac-7

francoHFW said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving Amnesty to tens of millions of illegals would "solve" a damned thing.  Particularly, if we follow the Democrat Party's suggestion that Illegals be given Free Medical.
> 
> The numbers of illegals would explode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government experts believe there are 12 million illegals in total. You are a brainwashed functional hysteric....
Click to expand...

The actual number is probably closer to 25-30 million


----------



## Mac-7

Vandalshandle said:


> "I would be rich if it weren't for illegal aliens".
> 
> If you can say the above out loud 3 times will a straight face, you are allowed to join the republican party.


Thats not true

but low income Americans can say that they could have a job at a living wage if America were not crawling with illegal aliens


----------



## Vandalshandle

Mac-7 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> 
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving Amnesty to tens of millions of illegals would "solve" a damned thing.  Particularly, if we follow the Democrat Party's suggestion that Illegals be given Free Medical.
> 
> The numbers of illegals would explode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government experts believe there are 12 million illegals in total. You are a brainwashed functional hysteric....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The actual number is probably closer to 25-30 million
Click to expand...


You know that illegal aliens abducted Elvis and have him locked up in a flying saucer don't you?


----------



## francoHFW

Mac-7 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> 
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A simple “go to hell cause I’m not
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we cannot give asylum to every poor person in latin America
> 
> sometimes liberals tell us that robots will take over all the jobs
> 
> If so then we certainly dont need millions more unproductive mouths to feed
Click to expand...

Millions my ass, brainwashed functional moron. and they certainly are not unproductive they work like crazy and don't get welfare or any of the other crap propaganda you believe.


----------



## francoHFW

Mac-7 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> 
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A simple “go to hell cause I’m not
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe that he will do more in the next four years about illegal aliens, when he has utterly failed to do anything about them in the last 3 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we cannot give asylum to every poor person in latin America
> 
> sometimes liberals tell us that robots will take over all the jobs
> 
> If so then we certainly dont need millions more unproductive mouths to feed
Click to expand...

the real problem in this country is we refuse to tax the rich their fair share so we don't have enough money to invest in cheap education and training for our workforce like smart countries do. No sacrifice is too great so that the greedy idiot GOP rich can make out like bandits. Wake up


----------



## Polishprince

francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A simple “go to hell cause I’m not
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we cannot give asylum to every poor person in latin America
> 
> sometimes liberals tell us that robots will take over all the jobs
> 
> If so then we certainly dont need millions more unproductive mouths to feed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the real problem in this country is we refuse to tax the rich their fair share so we don't have enough money to invest in cheap education and training for our workforce like smart countries do. No sacrifice is too great so that the greedy idiot GOP rich can make out like bandits. Wake up
Click to expand...



America is the Top Nation on earth,  not Germany, Italy or France.   Cheap Education isn't a panacea.


----------



## Markle

Vandalshandle said:


> I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/



The Washington Post!  Got it!  I thought the "lie" count was 26,714.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Markle

francoHFW said:


> the real problem in this country is we refuse to tax the rich their fair share so we don't have enough money


----------



## Indeependent

francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A simple “go to hell cause I’m not
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we cannot give asylum to every poor person in latin America
> 
> sometimes liberals tell us that robots will take over all the jobs
> 
> If so then we certainly dont need millions more unproductive mouths to feed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the real problem in this country is we refuse to tax the rich their fair share so we don't have enough money to invest in cheap education and training for our workforce like smart countries do. No sacrifice is too great so that the greedy idiot GOP rich can make out like bandits. Wake up
Click to expand...

How do we calculate “fair share”?
Regional budgets are not constant on an annual basis.


----------



## SmokeALib

francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A simple “go to hell cause I’m not
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we cannot give asylum to every poor person in latin America
> 
> sometimes liberals tell us that robots will take over all the jobs
> 
> If so then we certainly dont need millions more unproductive mouths to feed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the real problem in this country is we refuse to tax the rich their fair share so we don't have enough money to invest in cheap education and training for our workforce like smart countries do. No sacrifice is too great so that the greedy idiot GOP rich can make out like bandits. Wake up
Click to expand...

What about the greedy idiot Dem rich? You conveniently left them out. Brainwashed DISfunctional moron.


----------



## Mac-7

Vandalshandle said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving Amnesty to tens of millions of illegals would "solve" a damned thing.  Particularly, if we follow the Democrat Party's suggestion that Illegals be given Free Medical.
> 
> The numbers of illegals would explode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government experts believe there are 12 million illegals in total. You are a brainwashed functional hysteric....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The actual number is probably closer to 25-30 million
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that illegal aliens abducted Elvis and have him locked up in a flying saucer don't you?
Click to expand...

If you believe that you are the perfect democrat


----------



## Vandalshandle

Markle said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Washington Post!  Got it!  I thought the "lie" count was 26,714.  Am I wrong?
Click to expand...


In your universe, Markle, Trump is not capable of telling a lie.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> 
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A simple “go to hell cause I’m not
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we cannot give asylum to every poor person in latin America
> 
> sometimes liberals tell us that robots will take over all the jobs
> 
> If so then we certainly dont need millions more unproductive mouths to feed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the real problem in this country is we refuse to tax the rich their fair share so we don't have enough money to invest in cheap education and training for our workforce like smart countries do. No sacrifice is too great so that the greedy idiot GOP rich can make out like bandits. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the greedy idiot Dem rich? You conveniently left them out. Brainwashed DISfunctional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A simple “go to hell cause I’m not
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I answer any more of your questions you answer mine
> 
> Are you for or against the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we cannot give asylum to every poor person in latin America
> 
> sometimes liberals tell us that robots will take over all the jobs
> 
> If so then we certainly dont need millions more unproductive mouths to feed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the real problem in this country is we refuse to tax the rich their fair share so we don't have enough money to invest in cheap education and training for our workforce like smart countries do. No sacrifice is too great so that the greedy idiot GOP rich can make out like bandits. Wake up
Click to expand...


----------



## francoHFW

SmokeALib said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> 
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A simple “go to hell cause I’m not
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if you can't answer my question of why you will continue to vote for a pathological liar, knowing full well that he has no practical plan whatsoever to keep his promises about deporting 12 million illegal aliens. It is the same mindset that voters had when they elected Nixon who had a "secret plan to end the Vietnam war with honor".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we cannot give asylum to every poor person in latin America
> 
> sometimes liberals tell us that robots will take over all the jobs
> 
> If so then we certainly dont need millions more unproductive mouths to feed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the real problem in this country is we refuse to tax the rich their fair share so we don't have enough money to invest in cheap education and training for our workforce like smart countries do. No sacrifice is too great so that the greedy idiot GOP rich can make out like bandits. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the greedy idiot Dem rich? You conveniently left them out. Brainwashed DISfunctional moron.
Click to expand...

The Democratic Rich are in favor of raising taxes on the rich so we can invest in America and Americans and have a healthy economy that actually raises all boats. Only the brainwash makes your idiocy possible.


----------



## OnePercenter

Markle said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are the ones who said Obama's you can keep your doctor was the biggest lie tho he said it three years before LOL. They are hardly a liberal bastion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  That's impressive!  What did they do before that?  Confirm that the sky is blue?  They had no choice!
Click to expand...


I kept my Doctor which tells me it was the insurance companies that made the call, not ACA.


----------



## OnePercenter

Markle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact, one of the most biased "fact-checkers in existence today".
> 
> 
> 
> Biased, eh?  Now  multiply your convenient logic times 100, and apply it to Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> PLEASE step up and show us all the times Rush Limbaugh has said that he is an unbiased journalist or an unbiased entertainer.
> 
> Politifact, on the other hand, CLAIMS that they are unbiased.
> 
> You're being facetious...aren't you?
Click to expand...


Unlike Limbaugh, PolitiFact presents supporting evidence. Which is why you can't discredit one PolitiFact claim.


----------



## OnePercenter

deanrd said:


> Flashback 1992: Rush Limbaugh Calls Chelsea Clinton, Age 12, the ‘White House Dog’
> 
> You gotta admire a man who attacks pre teen girls.  No wonder Trump gave him a medal.
> 
> Maybe he was given the medal for attacking Obama's daughters back in 2010?
> 
> I don't know.  I wonder how many he's attacked?
> 
> I guess that's his "thing".



I thought tRumps commie wife gave him a medal. Limbaugh is doing a great job of annihilating western culture with misinformation which is Putin's plan.


----------



## OnePercenter

beautress said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact, one of the most biased "fact-checkers in existence today".  They are owed by the far-left publication, the Tampa Bay Times.  They use the same editor, facilities and writers as the newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you to can't correct one thing written about Limbaugh by PolitiFact. Just ignorant bloviating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won the Presidential Medal of Freedom. And all you can do is be a puerile ankle-biter.
Click to expand...


See post 658


----------



## OnePercenter

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pandering to the ignorant like you to make big bucks.
> 
> | PolitiFact
> 
> Karma sucks.....
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more proof than you have that they always tell the truth
Click to expand...


You can't prove they don't.


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pandering to the ignorant like you to make big bucks.
> 
> | PolitiFact
> 
> Karma sucks.....
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't. But, if I did, you would deny it and still lie. It's what you do, and why you are losing.
Click to expand...


More bloviating? Again, take one fact from PolitiFact and disprove it. Since you are so smart it shouldn't take you more than five minutes.


----------



## OnePercenter

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, he is/was an opioid drug abuser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tech is incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both the same
> 
> if you believe this was an honest mistake then it means the democrats are totally incompetent from the IT dept to the management that uses the software
Click to expand...


Democrats have their own IT Department?


----------



## OnePercenter

Mac-7 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
Click to expand...


All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.


----------



## miketx

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't. But, if I did, you would deny it and still lie. It's what you do, and why you are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bloviating? Again, take one fact from PolitiFact and disprove it. Since you are so smart it shouldn't take you more than five minutes.
Click to expand...

All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.


----------



## francoHFW

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
Click to expand...

They will never do that because illegal workers are the backbone of great areas of our economy. There has to be amnesty for the Worthy... The ID card works in other countries. this is just terminally dumb, a neutral observer would conclude that the GOP actually loves the cheap easily bullied labor and can distract the dupes with stupid walls and unconstitutional harassment laws


----------



## Mac-7

francoHFW said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A simple “go to hell cause I’m not
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And typically your cant or wont answer my question
> 
> Are you ashamed to admit that democrats like you are _FOR_ the illegal alien invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we cannot give asylum to every poor person in latin America
> 
> sometimes liberals tell us that robots will take over all the jobs
> 
> If so then we certainly dont need millions more unproductive mouths to feed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the real problem in this country is we refuse to tax the rich their fair share so we don't have enough money to invest in cheap education and training for our workforce like smart countries do. No sacrifice is too great so that the greedy idiot GOP rich can make out like bandits. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the greedy idiot Dem rich? You conveniently left them out. Brainwashed DISfunctional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democratic Rich are in favor of raising taxes on the rich so we can invest in America and Americans and have a healthy economy that actually raises all boats. Only the brainwash makes your idiocy possible.
Click to expand...

Americans need jobs not government handouts


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more proof than you have that they always tell the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't prove they don't.
Click to expand...

I dont have to prove they are liars

they have to convince me they are not liars


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Are you suggesting the Mr. Limbaugh will start dealing now, like his fellow lung cancer sufferer Walter White?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tech is incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both the same
> 
> if you believe this was an honest mistake then it means the democrats are totally incompetent from the IT dept to the management that uses the software
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats have their own IT Department?
Click to expand...

They obviously need someone who knows how to use a telephone


----------



## miketx

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more proof than you have that they always tell the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't prove they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to prove they are liars
> 
> they have to convince me they are not liars
Click to expand...

They'll just lie and say they aren't.


----------



## OnePercenter

RealDave said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe computer companies can be. Just like the Obamacare roll out.... Stuff happens when you are trying to reform this GOP Mess. If all you do is cut taxes on the rich and services for everyone else like the GOP. Life is so much easier....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the amount of Upward Mobility has been soaring lately.
> 
> Under President Trump, even I have become a millionaire.    After coming of age during the Great Steel Collapse of the late 1970's,  I would have never thunk it.   I remember a line of men a mile along signing up for unemployment and another mile long line of guys laid off from the mill seeking employment at a new K Mart.
> 
> Liberalism really punished this area, but now we are starting to come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Great Steel Collapse" occurred due to Nixon allowing the Japs to product dump. How is this the "lib's" fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame the steel industry for its demise.  From 1950 to 1985, only two new mills were built in the US.  We could not compete with the new mills built in Japan.  I do not remember the exact numbers but here in the US we were at something like 18 man hours per ton & the more modern Japan mills were at 8.  US Steel Corp, took Steel profits & invested in other things like oil & gas.
Click to expand...


No. The Japs came in with cheap steel because their employees make 1/3 of what American Workers made, plus the Jap government subsidized the transportation and sale. Fucking Nixon did that to the steel and automobile industry. Republican motto: "Fuck the American Worker."


----------



## OnePercenter

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the amount of Upward Mobility has been soaring lately.
> 
> Under President Trump, even I have become a millionaire.    After coming of age during the Great Steel Collapse of the late 1970's,  I would have never thunk it.   I remember a line of men a mile along signing up for unemployment and another mile long line of guys laid off from the mill seeking employment at a new K Mart.
> 
> Liberalism really punished this area, but now we are starting to come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "Great Steel Collapse" occurred due to Nixon allowing the Japs to product dump. How is this the "lib's" fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame the steel industry for its demise.  From 1950 to 1985, only two new mills were built in the US.  We could not compete with the new mills built in Japan.  I do not remember the exact numbers but here in the US we were at something like 18 man hours per ton & the more modern Japan mills were at 8.  US Steel Corp, took Steel profits & invested in other things like oil & gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The main steel companies didn't stand up to Big Labor, Dave.    Union Work Rules didn't allow them to employ new forms of steel manufacturing  that required less manpower to make the same amount of product.   So there was really no point in investing billions in continuous casters and other high tech equipment and they would still have to keep the same people on the payroll even if they did.
Click to expand...


You are stupid.


----------



## beautress

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pandering to the ignorant like you to make big bucks.
> 
> | PolitiFact
> 
> Karma sucks.....
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't. But, if I did, you would deny it and still lie. It's what you do, and why you are losing.
Click to expand...

He's obviously depressed that President Trump has done good things for the common man. The Democrats like Nancy Pelosi forgot the common man long ago, and to conceal that fact, they went after Trump for 3 years to fluff their college trainees who sing for their supper to the one percenters who got rich off America and turned commie to expediently become control freaks who order other people around rather than debate, because in their little buy-you world, no one ever does anything but obsequiously walks around the little despots that they enjoy being. I have no idea what they try to prove.


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't. But, if I did, you would deny it and still lie. It's what you do, and why you are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bloviating? Again, take one fact from PolitiFact and disprove it. Since you are so smart it shouldn't take you more than five minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.
Click to expand...


You have yet to present any proof, and you call me playing games.


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP Iowa Caucus went off without a problem last night, how is this a "GOP Mess"?
> 
> President Trump received 97.1 percent, Weld 1.3% and Walsh1.1%.  Decisive margin of more than 95 points
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
Click to expand...

Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order

But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers

that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't. But, if I did, you would deny it and still lie. It's what you do, and why you are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bloviating? Again, take one fact from PolitiFact and disprove it. Since you are so smart it shouldn't take you more than five minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.
Click to expand...

Translation: Fat Mikey has no proof


----------



## OnePercenter

francoHFW said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will never do that because illegal workers are the backbone of great areas of our economy. There has to be amnesty for the Worthy... The ID card works in other countries. this is just terminally dumb, a neutral observer would conclude that the GOP actually loves the cheap easily bullied labor and can distract the dupes with stupid walls and unconstitutional harassment laws
Click to expand...


That's why tRump hired/hires illegals.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
Click to expand...

*And a short track to citizenship


----------



## OnePercenter

Mac-7 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud that I am not so deluded and brainwashed that I would believe a man who has lied publicly over 16,000 times in 3 years.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/trump-claims-database/
> 
> 
> 
> A simple “go to hell cause I’m not
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally misinformed of course.pass the 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card that would end this crap. The only solution. We are not for separating families and scaring the hell out of these poor people who are asking for asylum because they need asylum from the GOP war on drugs war zones and the gop-led global warming destruction of their farms. Which you never heard of either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we cannot give asylum to every poor person in latin America
> 
> sometimes liberals tell us that robots will take over all the jobs
> 
> If so then we certainly dont need millions more unproductive mouths to feed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the real problem in this country is we refuse to tax the rich their fair share so we don't have enough money to invest in cheap education and training for our workforce like smart countries do. No sacrifice is too great so that the greedy idiot GOP rich can make out like bandits. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the greedy idiot Dem rich? You conveniently left them out. Brainwashed DISfunctional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democratic Rich are in favor of raising taxes on the rich so we can invest in America and Americans and have a healthy economy that actually raises all boats. Only the brainwash makes your idiocy possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans need jobs not government handouts
Click to expand...


American Workers need good paying jobs which there are very few.


----------



## Mac-7

francoHFW said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will never do that because illegal workers are the backbone of great areas of our economy. There has to be amnesty for the Worthy... The ID card works in other countries. this is just terminally dumb, a neutral observer would conclude that the GOP actually loves the cheap easily bullied labor and can distract the dupes with stupid walls and unconstitutional harassment laws
Click to expand...

Unfortunately few citizens are willing to pick grapes as long as they can get welfare so a guest worker program is a possibility

but only workers

no family members and no pregnant women


----------



## OnePercenter

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more proof than you have that they always tell the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't prove they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to prove they are liars
> 
> they have to convince me they are not liars
Click to expand...


PolitiFact presents fact with supporting documents. If you are smart enough to make an intelligent rebut, than do so.


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple “go to hell cause I’m not
> we cannot give asylum to every poor person in latin America
> 
> sometimes liberals tell us that robots will take over all the jobs
> 
> If so then we certainly dont need millions more unproductive mouths to feed
> 
> 
> 
> the real problem in this country is we refuse to tax the rich their fair share so we don't have enough money to invest in cheap education and training for our workforce like smart countries do. No sacrifice is too great so that the greedy idiot GOP rich can make out like bandits. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the greedy idiot Dem rich? You conveniently left them out. Brainwashed DISfunctional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democratic Rich are in favor of raising taxes on the rich so we can invest in America and Americans and have a healthy economy that actually raises all boats. Only the brainwash makes your idiocy possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans need jobs not government handouts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American Workers need good paying jobs which there are very few.
Click to expand...

Thats why we need fair trade and an end to the illegal alien invasion


----------



## miketx

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't. But, if I did, you would deny it and still lie. It's what you do, and why you are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bloviating? Again, take one fact from PolitiFact and disprove it. Since you are so smart it shouldn't take you more than five minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: Fat Mikey has no proof
Click to expand...

Lol, I already said I didn't penis breath. There's nothing to translate.


----------



## Mac-7

miketx said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more proof than you have that they always tell the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't prove they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have to prove they are liars
> 
> they have to convince me they are not liars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'll just lie and say they aren't.
Click to expand...

Which does them no good with me

they are still liars in spite of their denials


----------



## miketx

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't. But, if I did, you would deny it and still lie. It's what you do, and why you are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bloviating? Again, take one fact from PolitiFact and disprove it. Since you are so smart it shouldn't take you more than five minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to present any proof, and you call me playing games.
Click to expand...

How many times does your demented ass have to be told I can't prove it before you get it through your concrete head? No wonder you idiots are losing.


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And a short track to citizenship
Click to expand...

No track at all to citizenship for any illegal alien

A green card maybe, if they are squeaky clean, but never citizenship


----------



## Mac-7

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. But, if I did, you would deny it and still lie. It's what you do, and why you are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bloviating? Again, take one fact from PolitiFact and disprove it. Since you are so smart it shouldn't take you more than five minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to present any proof, and you call me playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times does your demented ass have to be told I can't prove it before you get it through your concrete head? No wonder you idiots are losing.
Click to expand...

They think we have to convince them to accept our opinions

when in fact I dont care what they think


----------



## OnePercenter

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he? He makes hundreds of millions dealing misinformation to his low-intelligence minions. Kinda' like organized religion.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tech is incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both the same
> 
> if you believe this was an honest mistake then it means the democrats are totally incompetent from the IT dept to the management that uses the software
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats have their own IT Department?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They obviously need someone who knows how to use a telephone
Click to expand...


How is that going to help?


----------



## beautress

OnePercenter said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will never do that because illegal workers are the backbone of great areas of our economy. There has to be amnesty for the Worthy... The ID card works in other countries. this is just terminally dumb, a neutral observer would conclude that the GOP actually loves the cheap easily bullied labor and can distract the dupes with stupid walls and unconstitutional harassment laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why tRump hired/hires illegals.
Click to expand...

You wouldn't guess he hired more union people when he was in his building years. He wanted the best, he got the best.


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion about what happened in the democrat Iowa caucus?
> 
> do you believe the democrats could possibly be that incompetent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech is incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both the same
> 
> if you believe this was an honest mistake then it means the democrats are totally incompetent from the IT dept to the management that uses the software
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats have their own IT Department?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They obviously need someone who knows how to use a telephone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that going to help?
Click to expand...

The dems claim they could not even call the results in by telephone


----------



## OnePercenter

beautress said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting proven liars...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to take one of PolitiFacts facts and disprove it, go ahead. Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have the unlimited budget to do research all day long
> 
> So when lib liars do their thing its often difficult to disprove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't. But, if I did, you would deny it and still lie. It's what you do, and why you are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's obviously depressed that President Trump has done good things for the common man. The Democrats like Nancy Pelosi forgot the common man long ago, and to conceal that fact, they went after Trump for 3 years to fluff their college trainees who sing for their supper to the one percenters who got rich off America and turned commie to expediently become control freaks who order other people around rather than debate, because in their little buy-you world, no one ever does anything but obsequiously walks around the little despots that they enjoy being. I have no idea what they try to prove.
Click to expand...


tRump cut my taxes by 50% of revenue. What has he done for you?


----------



## OnePercenter

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the worst inequality and upward mobility in our history. Which just keeps getting worse and you people don't know a damn thing about LOL arrggghhhh. Rush is a Non-Stop liar and you are totally misinformed. Last three years of Obama's economy was better than Trump's first three years. But you believe Obama economy was a disaster and Trump's is wonderful. Because you are a brainwashed functional moron end of story...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
Click to expand...


There is already a law that states that employers can't hire illegals. An executive order pushes the federal police to do such.


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and perhaps bernie sanders have identified the problem as free trade with red china taking jobs from Americans
> 
> add the invasion of millions of illegal aliens to our failed public education system and its a wonder that anyone is improving their economic situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is already a law that states that employers can't hire illegals. An executive order pushes the federal police to do such.
Click to expand...

It may be difficult to prove the employers knowingly hire illegals since the workers often use fake documentation 

then there is the issue of fairness

if one roofer hires illegals all the roofers have to hire them too in order to remain in business


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If PolitiFact is a "proven liar" I would assume you had proof.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. But, if I did, you would deny it and still lie. It's what you do, and why you are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bloviating? Again, take one fact from PolitiFact and disprove it. Since you are so smart it shouldn't take you more than five minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to present any proof, and you call me playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times does your demented ass have to be told I can't prove it before you get it through your concrete head? No wonder you idiots are losing.
Click to expand...


If you can't prove it than quit calling it a lie. FYI, the only people that are losing are American Workers.


----------



## OnePercenter

Mac-7 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And a short track to citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No track at all to citizenship for any illegal alien
> 
> A green card maybe, if they are squeaky clean, but never citizenship
Click to expand...


No green cards.


----------



## OnePercenter

Mac-7 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. But, if I did, you would deny it and still lie. It's what you do, and why you are losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bloviating? Again, take one fact from PolitiFact and disprove it. Since you are so smart it shouldn't take you more than five minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to present any proof, and you call me playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times does your demented ass have to be told I can't prove it before you get it through your concrete head? No wonder you idiots are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They think we have to convince them to accept our opinions
> 
> when in fact I dont care what they think
Click to expand...


BULLSHIT, it's proving your point with facts; non-bloviating.


----------



## OnePercenter

beautress said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will never do that because illegal workers are the backbone of great areas of our economy. There has to be amnesty for the Worthy... The ID card works in other countries. this is just terminally dumb, a neutral observer would conclude that the GOP actually loves the cheap easily bullied labor and can distract the dupes with stupid walls and unconstitutional harassment laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why tRump hired/hires illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't guess he hired more union people when he was in his building years. He wanted the best, he got the best.
Click to expand...


The first company I owned was Union. Fantastic workers and training.


----------



## Vandalshandle

beautress said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will never do that because illegal workers are the backbone of great areas of our economy. There has to be amnesty for the Worthy... The ID card works in other countries. this is just terminally dumb, a neutral observer would conclude that the GOP actually loves the cheap easily bullied labor and can distract the dupes with stupid walls and unconstitutional harassment laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why tRump hired/hires illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't guess he hired more union people when he was in his building years. He wanted the best, he got the best.
Click to expand...


I'm sure that you have a link for that. You just forgot to post it.


----------



## OnePercenter

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tech is incompetent.
> 
> 
> 
> They are both the same
> 
> if you believe this was an honest mistake then it means the democrats are totally incompetent from the IT dept to the management that uses the software
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats have their own IT Department?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They obviously need someone who knows how to use a telephone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that going to help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dems claim they could not even call the results in by telephone
Click to expand...


When did that happen?


----------



## OnePercenter

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is already a law that states that employers can't hire illegals. An executive order pushes the federal police to do such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be difficult to prove the employers knowingly hire illegals since the workers often use fake documentation
> 
> then there is the issue of fairness
> 
> if one roofer hires illegals all the roofers have to hire them too in order to remain in business
Click to expand...


BULLSHIT. All of my workers have to have a birth certificate from the US AND a US passport or star ID. Done.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is already a law that states that employers can't hire illegals. An executive order pushes the federal police to do such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be difficult to prove the employers knowingly hire illegals since the workers often use fake documentation
> 
> then there is the issue of fairness
> 
> if one roofer hires illegals all the roofers have to hire them too in order to remain in business
Click to expand...


Be sure to read the end of the story, about how Trump commuted the sentence of the guy who ran this operation:

Postville raid - Wikipedia


----------



## beautress

Vandalshandle said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will never do that because illegal workers are the backbone of great areas of our economy. There has to be amnesty for the Worthy... The ID card works in other countries. this is just terminally dumb, a neutral observer would conclude that the GOP actually loves the cheap easily bullied labor and can distract the dupes with stupid walls and unconstitutional harassment laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why tRump hired/hires illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't guess he hired more union people when he was in his building years. He wanted the best, he got the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you have a link for that. You just forgot to post it.
Click to expand...

I read about it several months ago. Start yer slimin'.


----------



## miketx

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. But, if I did, you would deny it and still lie. It's what you do, and why you are losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bloviating? Again, take one fact from PolitiFact and disprove it. Since you are so smart it shouldn't take you more than five minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to present any proof, and you call me playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times does your demented ass have to be told I can't prove it before you get it through your concrete head? No wonder you idiots are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't prove it than quit calling it a lie. FYI, the only people that are losing are American Workers.
Click to expand...

Oh, just because I won't bother trying to prove to an ass clown that wouldn't accept it, doesn't mean they aren't liars. The majority of the media are proven liars.


----------



## edthecynic

Markle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh was very good at scaring stupid white people into voting against their own economic interest by getting them upset about the above.
> 
> Then he laughed all the way back to his Mansion before he flew down to the Dominican Republic to hang with the rent-boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're one sick puppy, seek help, please!
> 
> Voting against our own economic interest?  Really?
> 
> *The Unemployment Rate Does Not Signal A Recession*
> Update - October 4, 2019
> Oct. 4, 2019 10:29 AM ET
> 
> |The Unemployment Rate Does Not Signal A Recession: Update - October 4, 2019 | Seeking Alpha
> 
> ###
> 
> *Steve Moore: Middle-class Incomes Surge More Than $5,000 Under Trump Economy*
> BY PETER VICENZI
> 10/07/2019
> 
> Steve Moore: Middle-class Incomes Surge More Than $5,000 Under Trump Economy | FreedomWorks
> 
> ###
> 
> *Younger and Minority Workers Lead Wage Gains as Expansion Ages*
> Oct. 17, 2019, 8:59 AM
> 
> A tightening labor market with U.S. unemployment rate at a 50-year low is starting to result in higher wages for full-time workers, including younger people and minorities whose pay has lagged.
> 
> Median weekly earnings for Americans in the third quarter rose 3.6% to $919, outpacing inflation, the U.S. Labor Department reported Wednesday. Earnings for those aged 25 to 54, in their prime working years, rose by 5%, the fastest rate of growth in recent years.
> 
> Younger and Minority Workers Lead Wage Gains as Expansion Ages
> 
> ###
> 
> *ECONOMY
> Record-low black unemployment cheered by black activists*
> Published 1 month ago on September 9, 2019
> 
> [...]
> 
> “Love him or hate him, this is an incredible economic accomplishment for the President and a tremendous benefit for American blacks,” said Project 21 member Derryck Green.
> 
> Along with a reported third straight month of 3.7 percent overall unemployment, the federal Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) August jobs report noted that the overall black unemployment rate fell half-a-percent to 5.5 percent. This is the lowest black unemployment rate ever recorded. BLS began reporting employment statistics by race in 1972. And with overall white unemployment at 3.4 percent, it is also the smallest reported gap between the races ever in terms of joblessness. Until recently, the racial employment disparity between blacks and whites has generally held to a 2-1 margin.
> 
> Record-low black unemployment cheered by black activists
> 
> ###
> 
> *Help wanted: Too many jobs and not enough workers in most states*
> Tim Henderson, Stateline Published 8:00 a.m. CT Oct. 15, 2019 | Updated 7:10 p.m. CT Oct. 15, 2019
> 
> In 39 states, there are more jobs than people looking for them, according to a Stateline analysis of June hiring and employment data from the federal Bureau of Labor Statistics.
> 
> Help wanted: Too many jobs and not enough workers in most states
> 
> ###
> 
> *America Created 266,000 Jobs in November*
> JOHN CARNEY  6 Dec 2019
> 
> The imaginary recession of 2019 is over.
> 
> The U.S. economy added 266,000 jobs for the month and the unemployment rate fell to 3.5 percent, matching the lowest level in 50 years.
> 
> Economists had expected the economy to add 180,000 jobs and for unemployment to remain unchanged at 3.6 percent, according to Econoday.
> 
> Adding to the picture of strength for the labor market, previous jobs numbers were revised up. September’s figure was revised up by 13,000 to 193,000. October was revised up by 28,000 to 156,000. Together, that adds 41,000 more jobs than previously reported.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Average hourly wages are up 3.14 percent compared with last year, above economist expectations.  In manufacturing, the average workweek increased by 0.1 hour to 40.5 hours. Average hourly ages of private-sector production and nonsupervisory employees rose by 7 cents in the month to $23.83, a 0.22 percent gain.
> 
> [...]
> 
> America Created 266,000 Jobs in November
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...economy-added-jobs-jobless-rate-fell-percent/
> 
> Wall Street soars after economy added robust 266,000 jobs in November
> 
> ###
> 
> *USMCA: Agreement reached on Nafta trade deal replacement*
> 10 December 2019
> 
> *The US, Mexico and Canada have finalised a trade deal that will replace the 25-year-old North American Free Trade Agreement (Nafta).*
> 
> Agreement reached on Nafta trade deal replacement
> 
> ###
> 
> *The November hiring surge pushed incomes for Americans higher last month*.
> by JOHN CARNEY
> 20 Dec 2019
> 
> Incomes rose by half a percentage point in November, above economists’ forecasts and much better than the soft readings in September and October. This was the strongest gain since July, according to data from the Commerce Department on Friday.
> 
> Consumer spending rose at a 0.4 percent annual rate last month, led by a jump in spending on big-ticket durable goods like autos and appliances.
> 
> The higher spending is not due to rising prices. Inflation, as measured by the Federal Reserve’s preferred price indicator, is still running well below the Fed’s 2 percent target. It came in at just 1.5 percent for November compared with a year ago.
> 
> And despite the rise in consumer spending, Americans are saving more. The saving rate edged up to 7.9 percent of after-tax income in November.
> 
> Christmas Cheer: Incomes Jumps Higher, Consumer Spending Soars
> 
> ###
> 
> *US employment remains strong, 145,000 jobs added in December*
> By JOSH BOAK AP Economics Writer
> January 10, 2020, 7:07 PM
> 
> _U.S. employers downshifted their hiring in December, adding 145,000 jobs as consumer spending appeared to aid gains in the retail and hospitality sectors_
> 
> US employment remains strong, 145,000 jobs added in December
> 
> ###
> 
> *Manufacturing Surveys Indicate Growth Returning to U.S. Factories*
> JOHN CARNEY
> 16 Jan 2020
> 
> The U.S. manufacturing sector appears to be regaining its footing, suggesting the beaten-down sector may once again be expanding.
> 
> The Federal Reserve Bank of Philadelphia’s survey-based index of manufacturing activity soared to 17 in January, up from the weak 0.3 reading in December and well-above forecasts for a reading of 3.0.
> 
> Manufacturing Surveys Indicate Growth Returning to U.S. Factories
> 
> ###
> 
> *Merry Christmas: Retail Sales Grew at Healthy Pace in December*
> 16 Jan 2020
> 
> Retail sales rose at a healthy pace in December, a sign that a very healthy U.S. labor market and consumer optimism is continuing to support economic growth.
> 
> The Commerce Department said Thursday that retail sales–which measures sales at stores, online, and in restaurants–increased a seasonally adjusted three-tenths of a percentage point in December compared with November to $529.6 billion. That was in line with the consensus forecast.
> 
> Merry Christmas: Retail Sales Grew at Healthy Pace in December
> 
> ###
> 
> *US-China phase 1 trade deal: Beijing agrees to buy $200 billion in US products*
> By Michelle Toh, CNN Business
> 11 hrs ago  [Jan 16. 2020]
> 
> China has agreed to buy hundreds of billions of dollars worth of products from the United States as part of their "phase one" trade deal.
> The agreement signed Wednesday will have Beijing purchase an additional $200 billion of US goods and services over the next two years.
> 
> The increase in purchases will be compared to 2017, before the trade war started. China imported over $185 billion in total US goods and services that year.
> 
> In exchange, Washington has agreed to reduce tariffs on $120 billion in Chinese products from 15% to 7.5%.
> 
> Taken together, the phased purchases by China would result in a dramatic surge in US exports. Total exports to China would increase to over $260 billion in 2020, and roughly $310 billion in 2021 if the deal holds
> 
> US-China phase 1 trade deal: Beijing agrees to buy $200 billion in US products
> 
> ###
> 
> *HAH! President Trump Invited Minnesota Hog Farmers toUSMCA Signing Ceremony — But NOT Nancy Pelosi*
> by Jim Hoft January 29, 2020
> 
> President Trump *signed the historic USMCA Trade Agreement* on Wednesday at the White House.
> 
> The trade agreement replaces the disastrous NAFTA agreement signed into law during the Clinton years.
> 
> *President Trump invited Minnesota Republicans and Minnesota hog farmers to the White House for the signing ceremony today.*
> 
> HAH! President Trump Invited Minnesota Hog Farmers to USMCA Signing Ceremony -- But NOT Nancy Pelosi
> 
> More?
Click to expand...

All FAKE NEWS!


----------



## beautress

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bloviating? Again, take one fact from PolitiFact and disprove it. Since you are so smart it shouldn't take you more than five minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to present any proof, and you call me playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times does your demented ass have to be told I can't prove it before you get it through your concrete head? No wonder you idiots are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't prove it than quit calling it a lie. FYI, the only people that are losing are American Workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, just because I won't bother trying to prove to an ass clown that wouldn't accept it, doesn't mean they aren't liars. The majority of the media are proven liars.
Click to expand...

Considering that everything the lie-a-minute MSM claimed about Trump colluding with Russia because Grand Central Station @ DNC sedso. And the Mueller Report with their 19 weaponized Democrats ready to hang President Trump said he did not collude with the Russians, and neither did anyone on his staff. That's history, the Pelosi impeachment fiasco that followed is history, and it's time to start proceedings on Nancy and company for calumny in the first degree.


----------



## beautress

And it's neener time! ~ BREAKING NEWS NOW: Senate Votes to Acquit Trump, 52-48 on Abuse of Power, 53-47 on Obstruction  BREAKING NEWS NOW: Senate Votes to Acquit Trump, 52-48 on Abuse of Power, 53-47 on Obstruction | Sean Hannity

Edit: also, yesterday, Rush Limbaugh won the Presidential Freedom Medal. I don't have a tv, so I saw it at Youtube. I have to say, tears formed in my eyes. God bless you, Mr. Limbaugh, and may you beet cancer!


----------



## Vandalshandle

beautress said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> They will never do that because illegal workers are the backbone of great areas of our economy. There has to be amnesty for the Worthy... The ID card works in other countries. this is just terminally dumb, a neutral observer would conclude that the GOP actually loves the cheap easily bullied labor and can distract the dupes with stupid walls and unconstitutional harassment laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why tRump hired/hires illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't guess he hired more union people when he was in his building years. He wanted the best, he got the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you have a link for that. You just forgot to post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read about it several months ago. Start yer slimin'.
Click to expand...


Let me see if I can give you more information on the subject of foreign labor and trade...

Six Facts on Donald Trump’s Use of Chinese Steel | AFL-CIO


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bloviating? Again, take one fact from PolitiFact and disprove it. Since you are so smart it shouldn't take you more than five minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to present any proof, and you call me playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times does your demented ass have to be told I can't prove it before you get it through your concrete head? No wonder you idiots are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't prove it than quit calling it a lie. FYI, the only people that are losing are American Workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, just because I won't bother trying to prove to an ass clown that wouldn't accept it, doesn't mean they aren't liars. The majority of the media are proven liars.
Click to expand...


If you can't prove that something is wrong how do you know it's right?


----------



## OnePercenter

beautress said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to present any proof, and you call me playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times does your demented ass have to be told I can't prove it before you get it through your concrete head? No wonder you idiots are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't prove it than quit calling it a lie. FYI, the only people that are losing are American Workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, just because I won't bother trying to prove to an ass clown that wouldn't accept it, doesn't mean they aren't liars. The majority of the media are proven liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering that everything the lie-a-minute MSM claimed about Trump colluding with Russia because Grand Central Station @ DNC sedso. And the Mueller Report with their 19 weaponized Democrats ready to hang President Trump said he did not collude with the Russians, and neither did anyone on his staff. That's history, the Pelosi impeachment fiasco that followed is history, and it's time to start proceedings on Nancy and company for calumny in the first degree.
Click to expand...



WE HAVE A COMMIE SLEEPING IN THE WHITE HOUSE.......HELLO!!!!!!


----------



## beautress

Vandalshandle said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will never do that because illegal workers are the backbone of great areas of our economy. There has to be amnesty for the Worthy... The ID card works in other countries. this is just terminally dumb, a neutral observer would conclude that the GOP actually loves the cheap easily bullied labor and can distract the dupes with stupid walls and unconstitutional harassment laws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why tRump hired/hires illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't guess he hired more union people when he was in his building years. He wanted the best, he got the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you have a link for that. You just forgot to post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read about it several months ago. Start yer slimin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can give you more information on the subject of foreign labor and trade...
> 
> Six Facts on Donald Trump’s Use of Chinese Steel | AFL-CIO
Click to expand...

Sorry, VH. The steel industry in PA was already closed down, so tell me where was he supposed to go. He is now doing all that can be done to bring the industry back to America so people who didn't leave can get jobs there and win competitively. And yes, I read that a couple of years back too, but it's consistent with what he has done getting jobs back to this continent and forming alliances with other countries on this and other continents.


----------



## edthecynic

Polishprince said:


> Mr. Limbaugh isn't an "entertainer" at all. *He's an advocate for peace and civility who was even nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize*


Notice how the DittoTards mindlessly his LIES the same way they mindlessly parrot Tramp's lies.
Russia LimpBoy proudly advocates for division and takes credit for it, he has NEVER been civil, and was NOT nominated for a Nobel Peace Prize, he had his partner in lying Mock Levin fake a Nobel Peace Prize nomination!


----------



## miketx

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to present any proof, and you call me playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times does your demented ass have to be told I can't prove it before you get it through your concrete head? No wonder you idiots are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't prove it than quit calling it a lie. FYI, the only people that are losing are American Workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, just because I won't bother trying to prove to an ass clown that wouldn't accept it, doesn't mean they aren't liars. The majority of the media are proven liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't prove that something is wrong how do you know it's right?
Click to expand...

Magic.


----------



## beautress

edthecynic said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Limbaugh isn't an "entertainer" at all. *He's an advocate for peace and civility who was even nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize*
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the DittoTards mindlessly his LIES the same way they mindlessly parrot Tramp's lies.
> Russia LimpBoy proudly advocates for division and takes credit for it, he has NEVER been civil, and was NOT nominated for a Nobel Peace Prize, he had his partner in lying Mock Levin fake a Nobel Peace Prize nomination!
Click to expand...

<<<<<<< Gong >>>>>>>

Yer wrong!!!​


----------



## edthecynic

Polishprince said:


> Limbaugh doesn't "lie" at all,merely reports the facts as well as articulates his opinions. Which BTW, *have been audited and found to be well over 99% accurate*.


Audited by the pathological liar HIMSELF! There is no Sullivan Group, SUCKER!!!!!


----------



## francoHFW

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? We have had an invasion  of millions of aliens? I thought that was why you elected Trump! In fact, he promised to deport 12 million of them within 2 years? At what point does Trump get held responsible for this?
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is already a law that states that employers can't hire illegals. An executive order pushes the federal police to do such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be difficult to prove the employers knowingly hire illegals since the workers often use fake documentation
> 
> then there is the issue of fairness
> 
> if one roofer hires illegals all the roofers have to hire them too in order to remain in business
Click to expand...

So pass the goddamn 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill that started out with an ID card with a computer chip and end this goddamn mess. The wall is stupid and so are GOP harassment laws.


----------



## francoHFW

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are both the same
> 
> if you believe this was an honest mistake then it means the democrats are totally incompetent from the IT dept to the management that uses the software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have their own IT Department?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They obviously need someone who knows how to use a telephone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that going to help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dems claim they could not even call the results in by telephone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did that happen?
Click to expand...

There was a two-hour hold on telephone calls....


----------



## Polishprince

francoHFW said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is already a law that states that employers can't hire illegals. An executive order pushes the federal police to do such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be difficult to prove the employers knowingly hire illegals since the workers often use fake documentation
> 
> then there is the issue of fairness
> 
> if one roofer hires illegals all the roofers have to hire them too in order to remain in business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So pass the goddamn 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill that started out with an ID card with a computer chip and end this goddamn mess. The wall is stupid and so are GOP harassment laws.
Click to expand...



The problem with the 2010 Democrat immigration bill is that it provided for not only massive amnesty for Illegals, but a fast track to citizenship and the Welfare Rolls.


----------



## Indeependent

Polishprince said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is already a law that states that employers can't hire illegals. An executive order pushes the federal police to do such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be difficult to prove the employers knowingly hire illegals since the workers often use fake documentation
> 
> then there is the issue of fairness
> 
> if one roofer hires illegals all the roofers have to hire them too in order to remain in business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So pass the goddamn 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill that started out with an ID card with a computer chip and end this goddamn mess. The wall is stupid and so are GOP harassment laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the 2010 Democrat immigration bill is that it provided for not only massive amnesty for Illegals, but a fast track to citizenship and the Welfare Rolls.
Click to expand...

That’s what Frankie wants.


----------



## francoHFW

Polishprince said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is already a law that states that employers can't hire illegals. An executive order pushes the federal police to do such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be difficult to prove the employers knowingly hire illegals since the workers often use fake documentation
> 
> then there is the issue of fairness
> 
> if one roofer hires illegals all the roofers have to hire them too in order to remain in business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So pass the goddamn 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill that started out with an ID card with a computer chip and end this goddamn mess. The wall is stupid and so are GOP harassment laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the 2010 Democrat immigration bill is that it provided for not only massive amnesty for Illegals, but a fast track to citizenship and the Welfare Rolls.
Click to expand...

Amnesty yes, the rest only on the propaganda machine


----------



## francoHFW

Indeependent said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is already a law that states that employers can't hire illegals. An executive order pushes the federal police to do such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be difficult to prove the employers knowingly hire illegals since the workers often use fake documentation
> 
> then there is the issue of fairness
> 
> if one roofer hires illegals all the roofers have to hire them too in order to remain in business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So pass the goddamn 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill that started out with an ID card with a computer chip and end this goddamn mess. The wall is stupid and so are GOP harassment laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the 2010 Democrat immigration bill is that it provided for not only massive amnesty for Illegals, but a fast track to citizenship and the Welfare Rolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what Frankie wants.
Click to expand...

Eat s*** and die liar.


----------



## edthecynic

beautress said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Limbaugh isn't an "entertainer" at all. *He's an advocate for peace and civility who was even nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize*
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the DittoTards mindlessly his LIES the same way they mindlessly parrot Tramp's lies.
> Russia LimpBoy proudly advocates for division and takes credit for it, he has NEVER been civil, and was NOT nominated for a Nobel Peace Prize, he had his partner in lying Mock Levin fake a Nobel Peace Prize nomination!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <<<<<<< Gong >>>>>>>
> 
> Yer wrong!!!​
Click to expand...

I'm NEVER wrong about the pathological liar!
Here he is taking credit for the partisan divide:
March 22, 2010
RUSH:    I'll tell you,* I'm going to be very honest. I largely blame myself for this.  *I do, I'll tell you why I think *I'm responsible for this, this partisan divide.  It's a good thing, *don't misunderstand, but* I'm responsible for it*

And here is a small sample of his being "civil:
Algore Former Vice President Al Gore. 
Breck Girl John Edwards.
Dingy Harry Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-NV)
Dung Heap Harkin Senator Tom Harkin (D-IA)
Environmentalist wacko
Feminazi
Frenchurian Candidate, the 2004 Democratic presidential candidate Senator John Kerry (D-MA)
NAGs (National Association of Gals) National Organization for Women (NOW)
Nikita Dean Former Vermont Governor Howard Dean.
Nostrilitis, Nostrildamus Rep. Henry Waxman (D-CA)
Senator Dick Turban Senator Richard Durbin, (D-IL).
Senator Helmet Head Senator Byron Dorgan (D-ND)

No member of the Nobel nominatimng committee ever nominated the pathological liar, it was Mock Levin's fake foundation, and notice Russia was ashamed to admit it because he knows fellow pathological liar Mock Levin has nothing to do with the Nobel nominating committee!

December 10, 2007
RUSH:  How can you say that?  Nobody gets nominated for a Nobel Peace Prize as a joke, sir.  I resent that.  *They can never take that nomination away from me.*
CALLER:  *Who nominated you?*
RUSH:  *Landmark Legal Foundation.*
CALLER:  *Your buddy down the hall, right?*
RUSH:  No, they're not down the hall.
CALLER:  What's his name, he's a lawyer buddy.
RUSH:  Why are you so contentious?  
CALLER: I'm not contentious.
RUSH:  Yes you are.  Your guy won the Nobel Peace Prize as a fraud perpetrating a hoax, you should be happy.


----------



## edthecynic

OnePercenter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> His influence is a result of crafting his art.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, for the most part, is deceiving gullible, ignorant people using well crafted fallacies and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh doesn't "lie" at all,merely reports the facts as well as articulates his opinions. Which BTW, have been audited and found to be well over 99% accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His opinions are based on lies.
> 
> Audited by whom?
Click to expand...

Himself, he invented a FAKE auditing group he named after a fellow lying shock jock, The Sullivan Group, And the dumb SUCKERS ate it up!!!!


----------



## edthecynic

Markle said:


> PLEASE step up and show us all the times Rush Limbaugh has said that he is an unbiased journalist


Your wish is my command, here are some samples!
January 18, 2013
RUSH: Snerdley is wanting to know why *I didn't object to the previous caller praising my talents as a journalist*. I think *what happens here on this show is closer to real journalism than anything we're getting from so-called journalists.* I have said for the longest time, "We do here what the mainstream journalists used to do."

January 10, 2014
RUSH:  I'm just doing what I always do. Folks, I observe. *I'm a journalist*


----------



## edthecynic

beautress said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback 1992: Rush Limbaugh Calls Chelsea Clinton, Age 12, the ‘White House Dog’
> 
> You gotta admire a man who attacks pre teen girls.  No wonder Trump gave him a medal.
> 
> Maybe he was given the medal for attacking Obama's daughters back in 2010?
> 
> I don't know.  I wonder how many he's attacked?
> 
> I guess that's his "thing".
> 
> 
> 
> Let's you bring the video of him saying that.
Click to expand...

Will you leave USMB forever if I link you to a video where he implies Chelsea, the new kid in the White House, is a dog on his TV show?


----------



## edthecynic

Polishprince said:


> Exactly. And the ACA didn't guarantee anyone that they could keep their own doctor and Obama knew it did't.


Actually it GRANDFATHERED all existing plans, but you knew that already as a know-it-all CON$ervoNazi!!!!!


----------



## edthecynic

OnePercenter said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback 1992: Rush Limbaugh Calls Chelsea Clinton, Age 12, the ‘White House Dog’
> 
> You gotta admire a man who attacks pre teen girls.  No wonder Trump gave him a medal.
> 
> Maybe he was given the medal for attacking Obama's daughters back in 2010?
> 
> I don't know.  I wonder how many he's attacked?
> 
> I guess that's his "thing".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought tRumps commie wife gave him a medal. Limbaugh is doing a great job of annihilating western culture with misinformation which is Putin's plan.
Click to expand...

that is why I call him by his full name, Russia, and not his shortened nickname.


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And a short track to citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No track at all to citizenship for any illegal alien
> 
> A green card maybe, if they are squeaky clean, but never citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No green cards.
Click to expand...

Not citizenship

I know we will not deport everyone

the best will be allowed to stay as permanent residents

but no path to citizenship 

ever


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bloviating? Again, take one fact from PolitiFact and disprove it. Since you are so smart it shouldn't take you more than five minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> All you shit stains are alike, you beg for proof just so you can deny it. You are pathetic. Your games are all exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to present any proof, and you call me playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times does your demented ass have to be told I can't prove it before you get it through your concrete head? No wonder you idiots are losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They think we have to convince them to accept our opinions
> 
> when in fact I dont care what they think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT, it's proving your point with facts; non-bloviating.
Click to expand...

I dont need your consent to mistrust the lying lib media


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are both the same
> 
> if you believe this was an honest mistake then it means the democrats are totally incompetent from the IT dept to the management that uses the software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have their own IT Department?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They obviously need someone who knows how to use a telephone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that going to help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dems claim they could not even call the results in by telephone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did that happen?
Click to expand...

That night and the following day

why do you think they didnt just pick up the phone and relay the results that way?


----------



## Mac-7

OnePercenter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did elect trump to fix the illegal alien problem
> 
> but the democrats that you elected along with unelected swamp rats in the Deep State and the judiciary have blocked the will of the people just as they did the bernie campaign in Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is already a law that states that employers can't hire illegals. An executive order pushes the federal police to do such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be difficult to prove the employers knowingly hire illegals since the workers often use fake documentation
> 
> then there is the issue of fairness
> 
> if one roofer hires illegals all the roofers have to hire them too in order to remain in business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT. All of my workers have to have a birth certificate from the US AND a US passport or star ID. Done.
Click to expand...

I am not going to quibble with you using antidotal examples  that you supply and I cant verify

The competition for customers is cutthroat, particularly in the trades

if one contractor uses illegals then all of them must


----------



## Kat

*This sure seems to have gone way off topic. Time to go back on topic.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

miketx said:


> Magic.


* And cultism


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> All tRump has to do is send a Presidential order to jail employers that knowingly hiring illegals. Done. Reversing daddy bushes H1B would also be a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump cant throw people in jail by signing an executive order
> 
> But There is bipartisan support for preventing illegal aliens from taking jobs from American workers
> 
> that should include sanctions against employers who knowingly hire illegals as well as summary deportation of the illegal worker and anyone in their family who is here illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And a short track to citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No track at all to citizenship for any illegal alien
> 
> A green card maybe, if they are squeaky clean, but never citizenship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No green cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not citizenship
> 
> I know we will not deport everyone
> 
> the best will be allowed to stay as permanent residents
> 
> but no path to citizenship
> 
> ever
Click to expand...

Haha, except the white ones, I bet....


----------



## Vandalshandle

beautress said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why tRump hired/hires illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't guess he hired more union people when he was in his building years. He wanted the best, he got the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you have a link for that. You just forgot to post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read about it several months ago. Start yer slimin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can give you more information on the subject of foreign labor and trade...
> 
> Six Facts on Donald Trump’s Use of Chinese Steel | AFL-CIO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, VH. The steel industry in PA was already closed down, so tell me where was he supposed to go. He is now doing all that can be done to bring the industry back to America so people who didn't leave can get jobs there and win competitively. And yes, I read that a couple of years back too, but it's consistent with what he has done getting jobs back to this continent and forming alliances with other countries on this and other continents.
Click to expand...


...and yet, in spite of the higher prices due to Trump tariffs, there are no new steel jobs or plants. You know, the Soviet government tried to artificially control their economy, too.

How much have Trump's tariff's cost Michigan companies? Group says $1.9B through November


----------



## Kat

*Asked to get back on topic, and it was ignored. Closed.*


----------

